# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  كل مايخص المسنجر.. برامج , توبيكآآت ,صور , رموز ...إلخ ..~ متجدد ..!

## fatemah

السلام عليكم

جميع برامج الماسنجر +( تشغيل اكثر من ماسنجر , ماسنجر بلس , اسرار وخفايا , صور ورموز )

بسم الله نبدأ

برامج تشغيل اكثر من ماسنجر

لنسخة 8.0.0787 - 8.1.0178 وأعلى

لتحميل من هنا

لنسخة 7.5.0322

لتحميل من هنا 

لنسخة 7.0.0816

لتحميل من هنا

لنسخة 7.0.0813

لتحميل من هنا

برنامج الماسنجر بلص

لنسخة مع ماسنجر 8 واعلى

لتحميل من هنا

لنسخة مع ماسنجر 4.7 الى 7.5

لتحميل من هنا

صور رمزية(( صور الماسنجر )) 

القسم الأول

القسم الثاني

القسم الثالث

القسم الرابع

القسم الخامس

ابسامات ماسنجر وصور تعبيرية

القسم الأول

القسم الثاني

القسم الثالث

القسم الرابع

القسم الخامس


برنامج سارق الصور

طبعا برنامج سارق الصور الموجود برنامجيين بس يتعلمون مع جميع نسخ الماسنجر

وهذا هم

البرنامج الأول ( سهل الاستخدام ) .. بس بعض الصور ما تطلع معه

لتحميل من هنا

البرنامج الثاني وهو الأفضل من ناحية العمل

لتحميل

أرجو ان أكون قد وقفت في ان اجمع لكم افضل واهم برامج الماسنجر .. تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## hope

مجــهود  رائــــع منك اختي  fatimah  ..

وشــامل لكل مايخـص المسنـــــجر  ..


تـم التثبيــت ..

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ..

تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

شكرا لك اخية على تثبيت الموضوع وان شاء الله الموضوع لن يقف عند هاذا الحد فسوف اضيف له صور وبرامج اخرى وكل ما يتعلق بالمسنجر هنا لذا ارجو من كل من سوف يرد انه مايجي للموضوع مرة ويهمله اريد منكم المتابعة التامة والتشجيع الحلوووووو 



تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*واااااااااااااااااااااااااووو* 

*يسلمووووووووو فطووووم على البراامج المفيده والروووووعه ولاعدمنا جديدكـ حباابه* 

*لي عووده انشاالله ؛*

*تحيــــــــااتيـ*

----------


## هرقل البغدادي

شو هل المشركات الجميله تسلم ايدكي ***********************

 تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

شكرا على المرو اخواني اخواتي وشكرا على التشجيع بعد وخلونا نشوفكم بعد مرة ثانية عشان تشوفون كل جديد 

تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

******

----------


## Taka

*برامج غاااااااويه وايد ...مشكوره اختــي ونتريا البرامج الباجيات ...*

----------


## fatemah

شكرا على مروركم وهاذي الصور

----------


## fatemah



----------


## fatemah

وهاذي نك نيمات 
 
 




كود:
·$1 اذا على بنت انتصارك بطوله·#·@ يـافرحه امك·@ ·# جابت اليومــ·$4{ ·'·$1,#ccffccرجـــال·$1,0·' ·@·@ ..!!؟ 
..
 

 
كود:
[c=#797979]{ .. حبهـ ملكٌـُ قٌلُبُي وُفكُريُ وظُنُي (L).. }[/c]  
 
 
كود:
·$#B6B6B6منُت لي ولا أنـًا·$ ·$#FFAAD5// [ لكٌ ]·$ ·$#B6B6B6·$ ·$#FFAAD5!!·$ ·0

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموو فطووم على الصور الروووعه 

بنتظار جديدك ولي عووده

تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

هلا والله كبرياء شكرا على الاستمرا بالمشاركة  والمتابعة معي 



تقبلي تحياتي
فطوووووومة

----------


## hope

تــسلمي فـطووم على الطرح ..

بصرآحه كلهم حلووين وجنآآن ..

تسلم ايديكـــ ويعطيك الف عـافيه ..

بانتظار جديدكـ ..

تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يعطيج العافية فطوم ماقصرتي ...*

*والصور حلوة مثلج ...*

*بانتظار المزيد..*

----------


## fatemah

> تــسلمي فـطووم على الطرح ..
> 
> بصرآحه كلهم حلووين وجنآآن ..
> 
> تسلم ايديكـــ ويعطيك الف عـافيه ..
> 
> بانتظار جديدكـ ..
> 
> تحياتي



 
السلام 
الله يسلمك ويسمنك يارب  والاحلى تواجدك معي في الصفحة وتنويرك لها ويعافيك ربي ويخليش
وترقبي المزيد 

تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

> *الله يعطيج العافية فطوم ماقصرتي ...*
> 
> *والصور حلوة مثلج ...* 
> 
> *بانتظار المزيد..*



 
سلام 
هلا والله بش والله يعطيش العافية وتحلى ايمش والاحلى وجودك معي 

تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

~.:؛ هـــلا والله ؛:.~ 
~.:؛ كيف الحال إن شاء الله تمام ؛:.~
~.:؛ جبت لكم صور للمسنجر زيادة  اتمـ انها تـ ع ـجبكم ـنى ؛:.ْ~
~.:؛ يــلا نبدأ ؛:.~




~.:؛؛:.~



~.:؛؛:.~



~.:؛؛:.~



~.:؛؛:.~



~.:؛؛:.~



~.:؛؛:.~



~.:؛؛:.~



~.:؛؛:.~



~.:؛؛:.~



~.:؛؛:.~
يتبع

----------


## fatemah

انتظرو الجديد

----------


## hope

*تــــــسلم ايدك على الطرح الاكثر من رائـع ..*

*نترقب كل ماهو جديد منـك يالغــلا ..*

*مشــــــكووره* 

*في أمـان الله*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*بــــــــــصراحه موضوع مميز جــدا*


*تســــلمي فطوومه*

----------


## fatemah

> *تــــــسلم ايدك على الطرح الاكثر من رائـع ..*
> 
> *نترقب كل ماهو جديد منـك يالغــلا ..*
> 
> *مشــــــكووره* 
> 
> *في أمـان الله*



وجودك المتواصل الدائم في صفحتي هو الاروع اخيتي لاحرمت من الطلة 

تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

> *بــــــــــصراحه موضوع مميز جــدا*
> 
> 
> 
> *تســــلمي فطوومه*



الله يسلمش انتي المميزة خية على تواجدك 


تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

شوفوا هالصور وقولوا ارائكم

----------


## fatemah



----------


## fatemah



----------


## fatemah



----------


## fatemah



----------


## fatemah

بس عاد هههههههههه
ها شرايكم انتظروا المزيد  بس عسى ما مليتوا 


تحياتي

----------


## hope

_كالمعتااد رووووووعه خيتوو.._

*مشكوره على طرحك المميز والرائع ..*

*ومتواصلين معاك ومن افضل الي افضل وافضل*


*في امــــان الله*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*للشباب :
























*

*يتبع*

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق

*للبنات :









**
**يتبع***

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق

*متـــنوعه*

**

**

**
**


*** يخووف* 

* الي أسمها نوال حضها حلو*
* حضك حلوو أماني*

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق

*طبعا عندي صور وأشياء لكن أني بقوم الحين*

*ولاتنسو تحطو أنتو كمان صور واشياء المسن*

----------


## hope

*يعطيــك الف عافيه على الطرح*



*بنتظار المزيد والجديد منكـ* 


*لاعدمنـــاك ..*


*تحياتي*

----------


## سمراء

*صور حلووووة*
*يسلموو خيتو اسيرة*
*وهذي كم صورة من عندي*
**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

**

*والمزيد لاحقاً*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## كبرياء

*مــــــــــــــــــــــراااااااحب* 

*يسلموووووووووووووووووووو على الموضوع ؛؛؛* 

*وهذي كم صوورة حلـــــــــــــــــووه من كبريااء*



 



















































لي عـــــوده 

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*شكــــــــرا سمرااااء وكبرياءء على الصوور*

*وشكرا على المرور للجميع*

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## fatemah

> _كالمعتااد رووووووعه خيتوو.._
> 
> *مشكوره على طرحك المميز والرائع ..*
> 
> *ومتواصلين معاك ومن افضل الي افضل وافضل*
> 
> 
> *في امــــان الله*



تسلمي خية على الكلام  :embarrest:  احرجتيني والله يخليك بمواصيعي دوم يارب

وشكرا على مرورك 

تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

رووووووووووووووووووووعة تسلمو خواتي على الصور الرائعة 

تحياتي

----------


## نجمة سهيل

رووووعه

يسلمووو ننتظر الجديد

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*تابع صور المسن*

----------


## fatemah

مســـاء فاح بعبق الورد والياسمــين ..

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجــل فرجهم ..



لمحبين الألـــوان وبهجتها ,,,‘‘
/


|


/




































اتمـــنى ان تنـــال إعجـــاآآآآبكـــمـــ ،،‘‘

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووووووووووووووو فطومه على الصور الروعه*

*بانتظــــــــــــار المزيــــــــد* 

*تحيــــــــاتي*

----------


## fatemah

> *يسلمووووووووووووووو فطومه على الصور الروعه* 
> *بانتظــــــــــــار المزيــــــــد*  
> 
> *تحيــــــــاتي*



الله يسلمك خية 
والحين احط عشان خاطر عيونش 

تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

حالات المسن 


*بالخارج للغذاء* 

 

*بالخارج للغذاء* 

*نائم*  

*بالخارج + تحذير*

*بالخارج للغذاء*  

*حالة اليوم* 

*انا مريض*  




*نائم*  



 


*سأعود حالا... Be Right Back*  

*مشاهدة فل* 
*مشغول* 

*م*

*برب brb* 

*فتاة حزينة*







*بالعمل ..* 

*بالخارج للغذاء*  


*حزين* 

*وجه الحزن*

----------


## fatemah

يتبع

----------


## fatemah



----------


## fatemah

*::

توبيكات للماسنجر روعه وجديده ... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

جبت لكم تويكات وان شاء الله تعجبكم

طبعا عندي تخفيضات التوباكـ ( بريالين) هههههههههههههههههههااي

تفضلووو...


'·# ·$1قالت : ·$50كليب·$1 , قلت : ·$7خير ·$1!·$7 شتِقولين·$1 !؟ قالت : ·$50وجع وشو شعور ·$7 الجليله·$1 !؟

.. ·$(236,000,118)تكفـى ·$1طلبتـك ·$(236,000,118)غمـض ·$1عيونـك و·$(236,000,118)فكـر ·$1بي شـوي ..


·$(026,158,230)نادني بــ "·$14 أسمي·$(026,158,230) ".. نسيته ؟!


·$14بقول ولا·$19 تقاطعني·$14 مثل دوم و ·$19تودعني ·$14و اذا ·$19مشغول ·$14وش يعني انا ·$19محتاجك ·$14الليله ..


·$25لما تتركني·$4 وحيد ..·$25آتلاشى في·$4 غيابك !! 


·# ·$50 أنـا [·$1 مـوج·$50 /·$1 ـود ·$50] لـكِ



انـا ·$4بنيّه·$1 وطبـ ع ·$4النت ·$1علمنـي اشيل ·$4فستـان ·$1الدلـ ع والبـس ·$4شما غ ـي



·$4أنت حبك كنه ( ·$(000,128,000)الحكم السعودي ·$4) ,, ثبته ( ·$(000,128,000)عبدالعزيز ·$4) ولا تغيـر 



·$(160,128,168)[·$(150,175,170) خــلـونـي·$(160,128,168) .. مــع .. ·$(150,175,170)نـفــســي ·$(160,128,168)] 



·#·@·$(255,070,163) الحــــــب كلمة عظيمة ,,,,كلها احساس ومشاعر,,,,ماهو من قال أحـــــبـــك,,,,وعقبها يجرح الخواطر: 



·#·@·$1––•(-•القلب •-)•––·$·@ ·$4كنه يتيم ضاعت حقوقه ..·$ ·@·$1––•(-• والروح •-)•––·$·@ ·$4تذكر زمان اول وميثاقي·$·#·0



·#·$1|·$2|·$3|·$4|·$5|·$6|·$7|·$8|·$9|·$10|·$11|·$ 12|·$13|·$14|·$15|·$16|·$17|·$18|·$19|·$20|·$21|·$ 22|·$23|·$24|·$25|·$27|·$28|



·$19l·$4|·$1|·$19l ·$19·@ ?أبيـكـ أقرب من أنفاسي ?·@ ·$19l·$4|·$1|·$19l ·$0 


·@·$(223,000,112)?ما هو بيدي أكتم الدمعــــة و أنوح ... هذا أنا لا كتمت الهــــم عيوني تبوح? 


·#·$4?·$1?·$15?·$3? ·$4LOVE ·$1U·$4.·$15A·$4.·$3E·$4 4 EVER ·$1?·$15?·$3?·$4? 


·$19?أحـ?_?_?ـبك ولـ?_×_?ـو بـغــ?_?_?ــيت أنــسـ?_×_?اك مــ?_?_?ـا قــ?_×_?ــدر? 



$6|·$9|·$7|·$(255,128,192) ? غلفت قلبي وسويته هديه واهديته حق اعز واغلى ناسي يحتفظ به ? ·$6|·$9|·$7|·$(255,128,192)·$0 



·#·$3|·$0|·$1| ·$4أع·$1ـ·$0ـ·$3ـ·$4ش·$1ـ·$0ـ·$3ـ·$4ق·$1ـ·$0ـ·$3ـ· $4ج ي·$1ـ·$0ـ·$3ـ·$4ا الام·$1ـ·$0ـ·$3ـ·$4ارات ·$1|·$0|·$3|·$ 


·$54..x.. ·$36آربـــع ·$54آيــــام ·$36عيــنـي·$54 مــآ ·$36تنــــأم ·$54..x.. 



·#·'·$46::·$36::·$40::·$39::·$13:: ·$39[يلعن]·$41[ابوه]·$36[الشوق]·$37[جرح]·$12[عيوني]·$46·$36::·$40::·$39::·$13::·0·$46::



·$9)·$0,9(·$3,9)·$9,3(·$1,3)·$3,1(·$1,1-·$0,1 ",ضع اسمك هنا" ·$1,1-·$3,1)·$1,3(·$9,3)·$3,9(·$0,9)·$9*

----------


## fatemah

*·$19آه·$25يين..·$4[·$19آهٍـ·$4]·$25على وقتٍ مضى ..و.. ·$4[·$19آهٍـ·$4]·$25على عمري اللي راح



·$27·# صعبه / تشوف بعينك الحلم [ ·$1ينداس·$27 ] ! 0000 كنّك اتطفي 00 من / دموعك [ ·$1حريقة ·$27] !


·#·$1?·$15 رغم كل الحزن فيني ·$1:*_*: ·$15انا امشي عكس احزاني ·$1:*_*: ·$15 ولاودي الوم الناس ولاودي انا انلام·$1?


·#·$19||·$14 أنـــا مــاهمــ·$19 ن·$14 ــــي غيـــركـ·$19 ||


·#·$7,8|·$8,7|·$4,7|·$7,4|·$5,4|·$4,5|·$1,5|·$·$8, 1°l|l ضع اسمك هنا l|l°·$5,1|·$1,5|·$4,5|·$5,4|·$7,4|·$4,7|·$8,7|·$7, 8|·$0,0


·#·$,1·$2l·$3l·$4l·$5l·$6l·$7l·$8l·$9l·$10l ·$(227,017,106) `3@le 3@l@y wa7esk bro7e shrek ·$10l·$9l·$8l·$7·$6l·$5l·$4l·$3l·$2l·0


·$10•*•·$19عــلـمـتــ·$10 ن·$19 ـي يـاصـاحبـي أتـعـب عـلـى الـطـيـب ومـن زود طيـبـي صـار طبـعـي طبيـعـه·$10 •*•


·#·$,1·$2l·$3l·$4l·$5l·$6l·$7l·$8l·$9l·$10l ·$(227,017,106) ?? أما أستملني غلا وألاعليك السـ ـلام?? ·$10l·$9l·$8l·$7·$6l·$5l· 


·# ·$25 إيـه [·$4 طالب جامعي·$25 ] ... وليت حظي .. [·$4 جـا ·$25/·$4 معي ·$25 ] ! 


·# ·$25 ( ·$50يابدون ·$25 ! ) هي كلمة .. " ·$19بدو·$25 " .. , وزودوا بس حرف ( ·$50نون·$25 ) ·# ·$25 صرتوا بالدنـيا ( ·$50بدو ·$25......... ·$50ن·$25 ) !!!


·$25... أ·$(160,128,168)ح ·$(150,175,170)ـتآجك ·$(118,158,180)!


·$35·@ع ـلموهـ·@ إني ·$46إشتقت ·$35,, ·$46والله العظيم ·$35! 




·$15لوكل الناس ·$#FC319A/·$15تتمنى ·$#FC319A..·$15 [·$#FC319Aقرٍبكٍ ·$15]·$#FC319A,,·$15أناأتمنى أكون ·$#FC319A,‘قطـ ع ـه من قلبك 



·$,25·$(123,051,108)‏‏ تـ ع ـال ·$0انثر هالهموم بصدر ·$(123,051,108)خلك·$0 واستريح اللي يريح خاطرك خله يعذبني ·$(123,051,108)أنـا 


·$3// .. ·$#FD02B8.. أغ ـليـك ..·$3 .. \\ 


·$14"..·$(255,153,204) مـاذبـ حُُـنيُُ ·$14\\ ..·$(255,153,204)إلًاٍ إنٌـُُـگُُ تِبًيـُُـنُيً·$14 .. // 



·$17|\\..·$50مابي سـ·$17/·$50 ـوى كلمة [a=14]·$17|·$50¦·$17|[/a]...·$50أح ـبگ·$17...[a=14]·$17|·$50¦·$17|[/a]·$50 فديتك·$17..//


[c=#B8B870][c=46]"[/c] عفــواً[c=46] "[/c] [c=0][a=#BBBB77]نيـوتـن[/a][/c] ~[/c]
[c=#C6C68C]{ فأنـآ | [c=46]سـر[/c] | الجـــآذبـيهـ [c=46] ! ![/c][/c]


·#[c=1]تتلفت [ [c=#A40000]الناس[/c] ] لامريت ../ و[c=#A40000]أگسسر[/c] رقـآب خلق { [a=#C40000]الله[/a=5] }[/c]


.. ·$4•|·$15¦·$14كأنه لفرقاي والبعد ·$14ناوي ·$,0·$4 // ·$14 موتي اهون لا ولا ·$,4·$15فرقاه·$,0 ·$14ثااني·$15¦·$4|•* 




*تحياتي*

----------


## hope

روعــــــــه يااافطووم 

·$3// .. ·$#FD02B8.. أغ ـليـك ..·$3 .. \\ 


هـذا موو طبيعي 

عجبني بقووووه عن غيره 

تســــــلمي غناتي وماقصـرتي

يعطيـــك الف الف عاافيه

وبنتظـــــار جديدك

تحياااتي

----------


## hope

يسلمووو على الصوور ..


يعطيكم ربي الف عاافيه 


وماقصرتي اسوورة .. بنتظار جديدكـ ..


تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بدون ألووان


لو سنين عمري تضيع والزهور تنسى الربيع ما انساك ابد لو يصير الشوف دمي وسواد الليل همي ما ادور احد 

+++++

قسما بالذي انزل الثلج من فوق الهضاب سوف احبك حتى البس الابيض تحت التراب 

+++++

مر طيفك في منامي قمت ورديت السلام كيف لو اشوفك قدامي تفتكر اقدر انام 

+++++

غبت عن حياتي وما رجعت غبت مثل غروب الشمس وما عدت تشرق بحياتي غبت والدموع وسط عيني ابكي واتذكر الماضي 

+++++

مو غريبه من غلاتك تنتحر نجمه وتطيح الله واكبر لو ضحكت تبرد الشمس وتطيح 

+++++


جمال الوجه مع قبح النفوس كقندبيل في قاع المجوس 

+++++

حبك نار زي السشوار 

+++++

وغدا تمرون على القبور باحثين عن قبري فلن تجدوا سوى قبرا عليه بقايا حبي 

+++++

دقات قلبي لك حرس لو تغيب عني لحظه ينقطع عني النفس 

+++++

اشكوا الغرام اليكم فقبلوا شغفي ولو شكوة لصخر وحترقا 

+++++

غيابك عن عيني لوعه يها الحسره وترى بعدك يعذبني عذاب الميت بقبره 

+++++

احبك فلا تسالني ما الدليل فهل سمعت رصاصه تسال القتيل 

+++++

نور حياتي انت قلبي وفؤادي ملكته الامي واحزاني بعدته حبك بقلبي نثرته 

+++++

شربت الخمر لكي انسالك فرايت في قاع الكاس عيناك الماء يجري في الوادي وحبك يجري في فؤادي 

+++++

لو يكون صدرك كفن يا ليتني اليوم اموت عشان بقلبك انا اندفن واعيش بحلى تابوت 

+++++

انا جربت نفسي يوم اعيش الدنيا من دونك لقيت القلب ما ينساك بعد ما صار مجنونك 

+++++

انت دنيا من الغرام من يحبك ما ينلام تختلف في كل شي حتى في رد السلام 

+++++ 

عمري ما فكرت فيك وما خطر في البال حبك لين قلبي قال ابيك وقالت عيوني احبك 

+++++

كنت اشوفك من قريب مع جميع الناس عادي ما تخيلتك حبيب رايح بقلبي وغادي 

+++++

تبسم ترى العمر فاني تبسم واياك تنساني تبسم ترى الهنا لحظه تبسم ولو على شاني 

+++++

قهوتي انت حلاها وزعلتي انت رضاها وعلتي انت دواها ونظرتك عمري فداها 

+++++

خلك بجنبي قريب لو حصل اي شي بينا عن حياتي ما تغيب 

+++++

كيف اكل عشاي وانت على بالي حتى الدياي الي بالصحن يضحك على حالي 

+++++

لا تلمس الورده من الورده عليك اغار انا اكثر من يحبك لو محبينك كثار 

+++++

كيف عنك اتوب والقلب حضرتك تملكه بتوب عن كل الذنوب وذنب حبك حشى ما اتركه 

+++++

قد يبيع الانسان شيئا قد شراه لكن لا يبيع قلبا قد هواه 

+++++

عندما تاخذ السيف لتقتلي انتبه لتجرح يدك فتؤلمني 

+++++

لو تنساك الدنيا ما نسيتك اهديك عمري واقول فديتك بعت فيني اصرخ شريتك 

+++++

حكم الاهل فرق القلوب ما همهم منو الي انجرح كل همهم قتل الفرح 

+++++


احبك وبقولها لين اموت هذا اذا كان حبك سبب موتي 

+++++

عسل شيريني تو شرينتر تلا قرون تو قرونتر 

+++++

بيا تو اي فرشته تو اسمون نوشته تو ياره هركي باشي دنيا براش بهشته 

+++++

قالو تبيعه قلت فيني طبيعه وميزه فظيعه من كان لي ورده صرت انا ربيعه 

+++++

شدعوه لا حس ولا خبر يا رتى الصانع غرورك ولا قضاء وقدر 

+++++

لا تظن كل من خزك مغرم فيك يمكن نعاله مبيوق وشاك فيك 

+++++

البال ما ينسى احد طيبه الناس وانت الذي بالطيب انشغل بالي 

+++++

لا كتبت اسمك تزين لي الحروف ولا نطقته صار لساني حلا صدق انا احبك 
+++++

ربما عجز لساني ان يكلمك وعيني ان تراك لكن لن يعجز قلبي ان يحبك ويهواك 

+++++


الود ودي اكتب حروف اسمك على صدري بس كل خوفي تزعجك دقات قلبي 

+++++

انا ما ابكي على فرصه تفوت وان طال الزمن لابد نموت وان كان حظي معاك فانا من كبار البخوت 

+++++

النفس طابت ما تبي منك معروف دامك تمن بشوفتك لا تجينا ماني على درب المحبين مكلوف ادور الي بالمحبه يبينا 

+++++

يا خوفي بس تنساني وترافق واحد ثاني واعيش العمر وحداني يموت الحب بالتالي 

+++++

نسى قلبه نسى حبه ظلمني وضيع سنيني خذه كل شي ولا خلى سوى دموعي تسليني 

+++++

عرفت شلون تتكلم لكن ما اقول سوى طفل مغرور وتعلم 

+++++

شبهتك بالقمر قالوا الناس ظلمتك خفت اشبهك بالبحر تغرق الناس بحبك 

+++++


حسبت الروح ما تهجر جسد الا يجيه الموت لقيت الروح من جسمي تفارق لحظه غيابك 

+++++

بيتني اصنع من ضلوعي قلما ومن جلدي ورقا لاكتب عليه اسمك بدمي 

+++++

خياري انت ليموني وخلي وملحي وكموني سكر قلبي وعيوني احبك مهما يلوموني
+
+
+
+

™³¦ï-dôntسالفهhàvëعنديâماstôry¦³™ 

::::::::::

™‰¸ـًـد¶Qâ½ـ«ï|ْ¦T¦ْ|ï»ـ½àR¶•ف
ـٌ¸‰™

::::::::::

§*)§®¤*~ˆ° طِحْتْ مِنْ قَلْبِيْ وُمِنْ عَيْنـْي اْلْسِـٌبَبْ جَرْحِـٌيْ وُحِرْمَـٌَانِيْ أِبْتِعِْدْ لاَ تْنـْادِيِنـٌيْ مْاَ أَلتِـٌفِتْ لِلِـٌيْ تَنَْاَسَـٌَانـَْي §*)§®¤*~ˆ°


:::::::::::

¤*~ واَلٍلَهـ والٍلْهـ وحًياِةْ جًرِحَي ٍْوعًمِريـْ اٍلَليْـ عٍطيِتـْ مٍثلـَ مًاقِلتْـ اًحَبْكـ رًاحـِ اَقِولـْ لٍكـْ نٍسًيْت ~*¤

::::::::::::

(L)™®§|§»يـ]§[ـنـ]§[ـاس]§[حـ]§
[ـبـ]§[ـيـتـ]§[واحـ]
§[ـد«§|§®™(L)

::::::::::::

شُعَوُريْ لوّ يٌمَرٍ جّمْبكَ أنّا وآثَقْ تَبُيّ تُركَعْ تَبُي تَاقّفَ تَعُزْ نَفُسْكِ تَلاَقُيْ حَظًرَتّكْ سَاجُدّ 

::::::::::

™¨‡CàT©H‡السالفة‡Thë‡صايد‡StôR
y‡¨™ 

:::::::::::

]¦[يّاقَلّبْ لّيّشْ مّاتِرتّاحْ خَلْ الحُبْ لأَصحْابَه]¦[سِدْ بْابِكْ وَلاّتِهْتَمْ عَنْ إِللّي عَنّكْ سَدْ بْابَه]¦[

:::::::::

§¶(F)¶§تعَلمتّ الصّبرَ مِن كنتّ طفّلاً بِالمّهَد مَزمّومّ (F) إليِنّ صّرٌت رَجْلاً انْتّخٌوبّه طّوَحْ عْقَّالّه§¶ (F) ¶§ 

::::::::::

| (u) (u) |,¤°`°¤,,¤°`°¤,| |تحب وتصدق وتوفي وبالاخير يخونووونك| (u) |ولما تطيح ياقلبي ولا كنهم يعرفووونك| |,¤°`°
¤,,¤°`°¤,| (u) (u)|

:::::::::

°*¤©§][...ظنونك خلها عنك ..ابيك تغير اسلوبك ..حلفت وقلت لك غيرك ..محد بالحب يستاهل...][§©¤*° 

:::::::::

§¨`*:•..•:*¨خَـ§ـسّـ§ـرَتِـ§ـيْ §كُـ§ــلَ §شّـ§ـئَ §أدّرِيَ §ومَـ§ـعْ §هَـ§ــّذ1°§خَـ§ـسّـ§ــرتِـ§ـي
َـ§ــنـ§ـِيْ `*:•..•:*¨§
+
+
+
+

رشـ§ـو علـ§ـى قبـ§ـري مـ§ـن دمـ§ـوع عيـ§ـنه¸¸¸»¨.¸¸.¨• 

سِيْفْ الصَّبُرْ ذِبَحْتِنِي...ياسِيْفْ الصَّبُر...غُرْبَه وغَدِرْ آه من الغَدِر

أبُكَيُتِنَيْ وَأنُاِ أحِسُبَكْ تِكُرَة بُكَاِي***َأثِرُكْ تِلَذِذ فِيْ دِمُوَعُيْ وَأنُاِ أبُكَي

اعُلًمَيٌ ياًسَيُدَتُيٌ لَوٌ كَاُنَ اُنَفٌكَ فُوَقُ اَلُنٌجَوُم فُأعًلمَيٌ اُنَ اٌلُنَجُوَمٌ تُحٌتَ قُدَمُيٌ

™â£±çXëتاهـت ّخطاوينا§ومنهو بدنيا§اليوم ياخـذّ بأياديانا!!!ëXç±£™

~*¤§]¦[الٌيـُِ نَسِاكَِـ انُِساهًِـ واًِليُـ هَِواِكـُ اٌهِواَهُِـ َواليَِـِِ قَدُرِ فَرٌَِقاكِـ تقَِدَرُ عِلىَِ فَِرًق

™~°¨¨¨°¤قـ½ـوٍلـوٍلها¤تـ§ـكـفـ
¤ـوٍن¤«أنـي»¤لـ¾ـها¤
مـ¾ـشـ½ـتـاق¤°¨¨¨°~™

]¦[يّاقَلّبيْ لّيّشْ مّاتِرتّاحْ خَلْ الحُبْ لأَصحْابَه]¦[سِدْ بْابِكْ وَلاّتِهْتَمْ عَنْ إِللّي عَنّكْ سَدْ بْابَه]¦[
َلا لا تحَُُسًبٍنًي يًا الُغٌظُيٍ ِمنًِ بُعٌدًكٍمًِ بُكٌيٍت %^% اْنِا بًسٌ ُمٍنِ فُرُحَتٍيً ُلٍفٌرٌقاكمٌُ أُلمًعتِ عُيًني


~*¤®§)سِيْفْ الصَّبُرْ ذِبَحْتِنِي..ياسِيْفْ الصَّبُر¤®§®¤غُرْبَه وغَدِرْ ..آه من الغَدِر(§®¤*

الذِنب ذَنَبِي وُفِي أنَابِحُبِي الغِدِرَياقِلبِي مَاتِعَرِفه حَبِيَت لك وُاحِدٍأنَانِي وُجَاحِدٍوُإن مِت مَا عَزَاكَ

تبي الفرقا واقول ابـشر,تـرا مـثـلـك ابــي فـرقـاك....خلاص اليوم انـا مـلـيــت حـيـاة الـذل مـابـيـهـا

`•.¸¸.•¯`••._.• (انا«•» منهو«•» يتبلاني«•»انا«•»بس«•»شكوتي«•»ل
له«•») `•.¸¸.•¯`••._.•

(*)ˆ~*¤®§)(*ًمًَشتاق أبَِي ِفرَحكٌ أبٍسَمر ليُاليكُِ ..... مًشتٍاق أبيًِ صٌوتكِ وحَشنٌيِ جٌنوّنكْ *)(§®¤*~(*)

°¨¨™¤¦اشتاق لـك لكـني كـ%ـتـوم^^وارفعك فوق السماء والنجوم والباقي مالهـ%ــم عندي لزوم ¦¤™¨¨°

]¦[X.¸¸.X]¦[‰¦§العالم قلبك صافيا كالزجاجه{X}يومك سجين الحب فكيت انا القيد §¦‰]¦[X.¸¸.X]¦[

™¤§°§¤هَلٌـتْ اٌلٌعَبَـْـرٌاْتْ يْمـ(‡َ±حَبيتُ اناَ الليُ ينثر«¦»ْ الدمُعهَ منُ عيَونيُ±‡َ)ـهَ وٌزَاٌدْتْ شَجٌـوَنْـَـٌيَ¤§°§¤™

(*)°¨¨™¤¦اشتاق لـك لكـني كـ%ـتـوم^^وارفعك فوق السماء والنجوم والباقي مالهـ%ــم عندي لزوم ¦¤™¨¨°(*)

¤¤تْدريّ»أنْـ»ـّي»مّوًت»أحْبّك
¤¤وأنْا»مّالًي»غيّر»
حبْكّ¤¤واللُي«يُنًبًض«فْي«ظلّـ
وعْي¤¤مّاهْو«قـْـلبّ
ي«هْذا«قلّبكْ¤¤

°¨¨™¤¦لعـ™ـن«¦»ابـ™ـوو«¦» ذا«¦»الرمـ™ـش«¦»كـ™ـيف«¦»انـ™ـ
ي«¦»مـ™ـن«¦»اسبـ™ـاب
ه«¦»اجـ™ــن ¦¤™

«©«¦»اللـ ™ـي «¦»تــسـلـ™ــى«¦»با الهـ™ــوى»¦«¦»¦«تــ™ــرى¦»فراق
ــ™ـه «¦» يــ™ـوم«¦» عيـ™ـد«¦¸.••¨©»¨¨°

«©¨•. ¸¦»أحـبك«¦»كـثـر«¦»خـطوات»¦«ال
ـثوانـي»¦«وكـثـر«¦»م
ـاتبـكي«¦»فـي«¦»الـصـمت«¦»الـم
عانـي«¦¸.••¨©»

«~™^.ˆ¦±¦§¦±¦ˆ.^™~» فـ°ـقـ°ـدتـ ـالـ°ن°ـوم «¤±¦±¤» سـ°ـامـ°ـرتـ ـالـ°ـنـ°ج°ـوم «~™^.ˆ¦±¦§¦±¦ˆ.^™~

«©¨•. ¸¦»وصارت§غيبتي«¦»عادي§يمر«¦»ال
وقت§ماتسأل»¦«¦»¦«قلب
ك§يسره«¦»بعادي§وقلبي«¦»في§غيبت
ك§يزعل«¦¸.••¨©»

هـ½ــذاك الــلـ£ـي تـ¾ـبي لـ¨ـه الخـ‰ــيرعـ*ـشـق غـ¼ــيرك وصـ¤ـارللـ£ـغيريـا قـ½ـلبي ابـ*ـتعدوارحـ¼ــل يـا قـلـ¨ـبي لاتـ‰ــسأل

ˆ~*¤®§)أوٍصْيـت«¦»مٍنهوّ«¦»يآح
َافرٍ«¦»القبَرٍ«¦»وٍ
يدرٍْينيّ ¤®§®¤ َيكتبْ«¦»عَلىّ«¦»النصْبّ«¦» ماتوُلهْ«¦» بكمّ «¦»حاجَه(§®¤*~

ˆ~*¤®§)شْفتكّ«¦»وْظاعّ«¦»الكَل
امّ«¦»ظيَعتّ«¦»حّتىْ
«¦»الغَزٍلّ¤®§®¤إعٍذرنيّ«¦»وَا
لله«¦»جَمالكْ«¦»مَاخ
لىّ«¦»فٍينيْ«¦»عَـقلّ(§®¤*~

®§®دنـ°°ـياك®§®هـ°ـذي®§®كـ°ـلـ
°ـه®§®دمـ°ـعـ°ـتـ°ـي
ـ°ـنـ°ـي«¦»دمـ°ـعـ°ـة®§®لـ°ـقـ
°ـا®§®وٍالـ°ـلثانيـ°
ـه®§®دـ°ـمعـ°ـة®§®فـ°ـرٍاق®§®

أشـوٍفٌ‰اليوٍم§فـي§وٍقتـّي‰عجا
يُب§وٍشوٍف¾الناسِ½فـ
َي‰حال‰عجيبُه§لقـَيت§اللـّي‰بـ
ُكا§مـاله§صُحايب§وٍع
لى¾درٍب¾النقـّاء‰خـَانه‰صحَيب
::::::
ˆ~*¤®§)نعـم«¦»للحب«¦»لكن«¦»بكرامه«¦»خسى«¦»حب«¦»يسق ينيمذله«¦»اردالقلب«¦»لوطاغي«¦»هيامه«¦»وأعزالنفسعن« ¦»دربالمذه(§®¤*~
:::::::
™~¤ô¦¦§¦¦ô¤~™عسى«¦»الله«¦»لايج
يب«¦»عتاب«¦»ولابعد«¦
»هجر«¦»وغياب.*¤“’‘”¤*. عسنا«¦»مانتفارق«¦»يوم«¦»عسى«¦»
دايم«¦»نكون«¦»احباب™
~¤ô¦¦§¦:

©شفـ™ـتك«¦»وظـ™ـاع«¦»الكـ™ـلام
«¦»ظيـ™ـعت«¦»حتـ™ـى«
¦»الغـ™ـزل¤®§®¤إعـ™ـذرني«¦»وال
لـ™ـه«¦»جمـ™ـالك«¦»م
اخـ™ـلى«¦»فيـ™ـني«¦»عقـ™ـل©
+
+
+
+
+

وهذي بعد

1-(l)عجــيــب يا عمــري عجــيــب حبك حبيبي عجيب انكتبلي بالنصيب وغير احوالي(l)

2-(l)راح راح حب وألم و جراح يوم عرفتك راح و الهم عني انزاح(l)

3-(l)انته يا عمري الحبيب اللي من قلبي جريب و العمر وياك يطير و انا من دونك غريب(l)

4-(l)يا بعد روحي ابيك اعشقك و اموت فيك و دام اتوله عليك و كل حياتي بين ايديك(l)

5-(l)مستحيل القى مثيلك مستحيل احب احد مايميل قلبي لغيرك و انته روحي و الجسى حبي انته تعرفه ما يحتاج اوصفه(l)

6-(l)اكبر من الشوق فيني حياتي انته و سنيني ولي غابت الشمس عني احس نورك يدفيني(l)

7-(l)بعيونك اشوف احساس ماشفته بعين الناس و اشوف الحب له معنى ذوقه حلو ويرويني(l)

8-(l)من شوقي سألت الكون عن حالك حبيبي شلون عرفت انك قلب ساهر بعد الوقت و يبغيني(l)

9-(l)تدري بي حبيبي حيل اشتاقك نهار وليل و احس بريحتك نسمه و اشوفك نجم تضويني(l)

10-(l)انته غالي في حياتي يا الحبيب وانته شمسي و انته ليلي والجريب(l)

11-(l)مهمى صار شوقي لك مايتبدل شفت من روحه احد مره يزعل(l)

12-(l)ا حبيبي انا كلي ابيك و ان شرهت بيوم روحي تبيك(l)

12-:'(تلاقينا و تعاتبنا عقب فرقه و تيمعنا تواعدنا على كلمه كبر حبنا و تفارقنا:'(

13-:'(تسمع كلام الناس و الشكوه في عيوني حتى و انا يمااك تشك في ضنوني:'(

14-:'(اذكر في يوم على سيف البحر نمشي تعاتبني و انا اسمع:'(

15-:'(ترحل يا اغلى الناس قلبي ماتدري به تهجر بلا اي احساس وين راحت الطيبه بصبر و اقول لا بأس مكتوب و برضي به مكتوب و برضي به:'(

16-:'(خليت على الخدين تنزل دموع عيني اسهرتني بليل افكاري تشكيلي:'(

17-:'(القلب يسأل وين من اللي يداري بي من اللي يداري بي:'(

18-:'(من غير ما ادري تروح و تنساني و انا اللي طول عمري شلتك و سط عيني من غير ما ادري تروح و تنساني و انا اللي طول عمري شلتك وسط عيني:'(

19-:'(ماكان ظني تهجر و الدمعه على خدي فيها كل احزاني:'(

20-:'(ماكان ظني تزعل و تقدر على صدي اشكي و اعاني:'(

21-:'(ليش هجران ليش حطمتي احلامي احلامي احلاااااااامي:'(

22-:'(ياعين هللي دمعتي اطفي لهيب النار اللي في قلبي سببها حبيبي:'(

23-:'(اخفيت كل في ظميري من اسرار لكن اللهفا تفظح كل لهيبي:'(

24-:'(الشوق خلا في حشى اليوف تذكار ماظنتي انساك لو انته ناسيني:'(

25-:'(كم عانيت من فراقك انا عانيت و بليل يعذبني السهر اذا في خاطري مريت:'(

26-:'(ابي سبب قولي شللي بدر مني تروح و ماجني كنت حبيب في يوم:'(

27-:'(قولي بكل صراحه اليوم اذا قلبك يحس فيني ماعمري اعيش مهموم و انته بعيد و ناسيني:'(

28-:'(تعب قلبي وانا اسامح و لو تخطي انا اصالح:'(

29-:'(حقيقه انته غير الناس قلبك مافيه احساس صبرت و صبري ملا مقياس:'(

30-:'(جزات الخير اتعنى واجيك جزات الخير و احس بالخطوى من قلبي و اجيك انا اجيك رغم انته تمون انته تمون و ما اشوفك انته تصون:'(

31-:'(في كل مره تتأسف في كل غلطه تعاتبني تواعدني على الجيا تقول تم و تتركني:'(

32-:'(مايهمك اتريا اتريا اتريا رغم صدك لي هديه:'(

33:'(فضلتك على نفسي تاليها تتهرب الصدق منك بعيد و الجذب اقرب:'(

34-:'(عموما هاذي صفاتك عموما هاذي ميزاتك:'(
35-(l)اسألني لو حبيت انا غيرك ماهويت لومني لو اخطيت غير عينك ماهويت(l)

36-(l)لي زعلت مني ونيت و لي غبت عني حنيت انا اللي بشوفتك ارتويت حلفت غيرك ماتمنيت(l)

37-:'(تخنقني العبرات تنزل دموع عيني ليمن تذكرتك او شفت بيتك ابعيني:'(

38-:'(آه وين ايامه وين كلامه وين همسى ابي سلامه:'(

39-(l)تمنيتك تكون الحب و الاشواق و الطيبه اثاري ماتصورتك احلام بعيده(l)

40-:'(تمنيتك تبادلني شوعر الحب شعور الحب ابي غالي اكونك و ما ابي لي قعدت يمك نفسي تكون شرهانه:'(

41-:'(اعترف اني احبك من بعد ما كنت اصد لك و اعترف لك في النهايه من البدايه كنت احبك:'(

42-:'(اعترافي لك حقيقه و طيفك معاي في كل دقيقه و كلمه لابدمنها و للأسف في قلبي حيره انته اسمك في فؤادي و حبك في قلبي باقي:'(

43-:'(ودي و اتكلم و اقول لك انا آسف ياحياتي انا من بعدك ياروحي زادت جروحي و دموعي حتى ايامي تعدي و انا من بعدك اعاني:'(

44-:'(عجب كل شي تغير و غير نظرتك فيني و خليت قلبي يتحير و انا اللي فيني يكفيني:'(

45-:'(ظنيتك تحبلي الخير و تحملي الموده جابت في كلام انسان بإسم المحبه:'(

46-:'( ليش تقول انك تحبني ليش تقول انك تودني ياي تقولي بكل صراحه ذاك الاول و كنت تحبني كنت تودني:'(

47-:'(وايش في بالعمر بعد و ايش في قولي بصارحه جان قلت هذا قرارك قوله لي باحس صراحه:'(

48-(l)لي مر الليل اشوف في مرني طاريها جم مره مع القمرى تحت النجوم يادي كانت لياليها(l)

49-(l)وارد اسال شنهو فيها و يظل الشوق يتمنى وصلها(l)

50-(l)اذوق الويل وعيني من يباريها من العبرى و لابيبرى قلبي المجروح غير ساعة مالاقيها 

51_.•´`•.•´¯`•.›تدري‹.•´¯`•.•´`•. .•´`•.•´¯`•.›اني‹.•´¯`•.•´`•. .•´`•.•´¯`•.›موت‹.•´¯`•.•´`•. .•´`•.•´¯`•.›احبك‹.•´¯`•.•´`•.

52_؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤لو الحب موت قلت أبيه ولو العشق موج سبحت فيه ولو أنت سجن والله لعيش فيه ¤؛

----------


## hope

يعطيك الف عاافيه حبيبتي ..

نك نيماات حلووه 

بنتظاااار جديدك ..


تحيااتي

----------


## أسرار الليل

ياربي ويني عن هالموضوع هذا ويني من زماااااان ابي واحد مثل هذا ...
ياليت اتثبتوه ولله حليو عجبني ..
تسلمي خيتووو ع الموضوع ..

----------


## MOONY

واااااااااااو
حركات تسلم ايدينك خيتو
تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*تسلموون حبايبي على المرور*

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق

الحين دور التوبيكات



*·$49ღ ·$(255,028,141)» ·$49كـ ·$(255,028,141)ـرهـ·$49تـ ـك ·$(255,028,141)حبـ ـيـ·$49 ـبـي ·$(255,028,141)« ·$49ღ·$0


·$(012,203,224)●ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ● .. ·$(220,082,148)ςяάžү ·$(143,214,065)&auml;&szlig;σµт ·$(220,082,148)чόù ·$(012,203,224).. ●ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ●·$0


·$46 ღ·$1 بتم ·$46احبــك·$1 طول العمــر ·$46ღ

·#·$59 ??«·$1 أدري ·$59غ ·$1ــيـرتي ·$59ع ·$1ــليـك ماهــي بـطبيـ ·$59ع·$1 ـيــــــه·$59»?? 

·#·$#065BB9,1|·$1,#065BB9\·$#065BB9,#07B1E2/·$#07B1E2,#83D3FA|·$#83D3FA,0|·$0,15\·$15,14/·$14,1|·$0 27??????·$14,1|·$0,0


·@·#·$4••?!|[ ·$1اذا كـنـت نــاوي ·$25تــلــف ·$1ودور ·$27,.,·$1 عـمـر ·$27الــصــقــر ·$1مـاعـذبـهـ ·$25عــصــفــور ·$4]|!?••·0



·$11·@·#·'--·$#48B6DA-:·$#916DB6 ·$#FF0080Fdaitney ·$#DA2492!·$#B648A4:·$#916DB6:·$#6D91C8-·$#48B6DA-·$#24DAEC- ·$#FF0080


[?]|i•?.•°. •انا مثل الذي تايه وينظر من بعيد اسراج..فلا نوره وصل دربي ولا ملقاه دفاني.. °•.°•.?•i|[?]:

•'< 

·# ·$1ما آجـــبــــرك تـــــرجـــــع إلـــــي و الله مــــا هــــو مذهبي حاور ضــمــيــرك وآســآلـــه هـــذي تــراهــا مســآلــة



·#]|[·$4 تعالي·$1 بوسي ·$4 شفاتي ·$1 وطيبي ·$4 خاطري ·$1 بضمه ·$4]|[


I'm tired and alone ·#·$4 ·#·$7قلبي مغلق للصيانه ^_^ سيتم أفتتاحه بتاريخ 3/9/2007 ...هاذا حظي من الدنيا لا وعيت 

·# ·$1 بليا لون و بليا حياة هاذي حالي في الدنيا لا وعيت....متى موتي و ارتاح من كثر السهوم اللي تنصاب في قلبي



·# ·$1]|[·$4تعالي·$1 بوسي·$4 شفاتي ·$1وطيبي ·$4 خاطري ·$1بضمه ·$4]|[


·# ·$(021,120,240) هويتك و اتمنيتك كلك على بعضك مثل العسل و اقســــــى من العسل أحبــــــــــك أنا من أحب أدلع...و إنته كل دلعـي


·# ·$(021,120,240) ~:: احمد ياللي كتبت فيك كل قصايدي بديت بأول أحروفك أحبك و أخر ذنوبك دلالك كم غيرك في الهوى عافيت ::~ :

·$1]·$·$(255,000,128)¦·$·$1[·$·$(255,000,128)حبيبي آسف آزعجبتك حلو صوتك قبل لا تنام ·$·$1]·$·$(255,000,128)¦·$·$1[·$


·$7]¦[·$5 ما أبي شي بــ$7ح ·$5ـــياتي ·$7... ·$5إنته بس ألي أبــ·$7ــــيــــ·$5 ـــــــــه·$7]¦[



·# ·$1 كل شي في دنيتي يذكر بشيء..حتى صوت بكاي يذكرني بألم السنين...و صنوقٍ بي الأيادي


·$4نويتــے البعد يـاخـلـيــے مـسـمـووحــے هـذا اخـتـيـاركــے انـتــے حـر بـدنـيـاكــے..حـكـمــے القـدر مـكـتـوب ·0


·$(183,000,091)¬°•| ...أّشّـٍكيٍ لّمنٍ ؟؟؟ وٍ اّلٍزِمنِ رّاحّ ... عْلىْ وحّدتي أقـيسً الـٍـجروّووُح ... |•°¬·0

·#·$,16 ·$,17 ·$,26 ·$,35 ·$,44 ·$,53 ·$0أحــلامـ الـسـنــيــن ·$,44 ·$,35 ·$,26 ·$,17 ·$,16


·$29أنا لو خسرتك ما خسرت الجنه واحد بدالك يجي عشرين مثلك لو كان قلبي جاسي بكون هاذا الهجر قدري أم إني مظلوم في بحر الحب وحدي


·$4نويتــے البعد يـاخـلـيــے مـسـمـووحــے هـذا اخـتـيـاركــے انـتــے حـر بـدنـيـاكــے..حـكـمــے القـدر مـكـتـوب ·0

·$19?أنا·$(183,226,118) ?في·$(086,207,248) ?دنيتي·$19 ?كني·$(183,226,118) ?غريبة·$(086,207,248) ?دمعها·$19 ?دفاق?


·$5صدقني عجزت انساك..·$7عجزت اداري احزاني..·$5تمنيت العمر وياك..·$7ولا يرخص لاحد ثاني

·$27? ???? ??i?? ?ƒ ??? ·$27

·# ·$1 ??• ?° ¦ ¦ ·$1 صحـيـح إنـي·$4 بـــنـت ·$1بس تهـزكـ ·$25·$¦ ¦ °? •?? :

·#·@·#·@·#·$#FC319A?||·$#FDD032?·$#FC319A||?·$#28C 5F9 ?°اا°•كنتي بـ عيوني شي و اليوم لا شي•°اا°? ·$#FC319A?||·$#F9E931?·$#FC319A|


- ·#·$1••? ?·$46?m·$1?¦·$464·$1¦E·$46Vê·$1R ?•• ·$4 ادري اني يوم خسرتك خسرت الدنيا كلها {الله يسامحج حبيبتي}


!!·#·@·$46]¦[X.¸ ·$1لـ,,ـكے ·$46ح·$1 ـبيب يمـ,,ـوت ·$46ف ·$1ـيكے·$46¸.X]¦[ {رآآقــدهـ فديتني }

·# -[ M·$(255,000,128)?·$19ss ·$14C·$28?·$10??·$19?·$(255,000,128)?·$1 -[ TamTo?omzZ ·$14·´¯`·.¸.?·$1

·#·$,(255,062,158)·$(255,164,209)?Give MEَ?·$,(255,164,209)·$(255,062,158)?Your Heart?·$,(255,062,158)

·#·$0,8|·$7,8|·$8,7|·$4,7|·$7,4|·$5,4|·$4,5|·$1,5| ·$·$8,1°l|l° ???éL? °l|l°·$5,1|·$1,5|·$4,5|·$5,4|·$7,4|·$4,7|·$8,7|·$7 ,8|·$0,0


·#·@·$1? â M ô ? ? ?·$(000,100,100)·@ ===> Real Ey·$(000,159,159)ez Realize R·$(000,215,215)eal Liez !!!·0

·$(255,111,183)????â7????????·$(255,155,205) هذي يميني تعالي بمسك يمينك نمشي في درب الهوى فاتن وولهان

·$4?!|[ ·$1وين البـخـت يافـلان ·$4!! ·$1وتقول ·$4مـبخـوت ·$25.. ·$1رحــت اشتغل ·$4دفـــان ·$1محـد رضى يمــوت ·$4]|!?

·#·$1?·$·$38°·$·$25? ·$·$1·$1M??$eê???·$25 ?·$·$38°·$·$1?·$·0·$1ح ـد ح ـاصل له مثل ·$38»·$1قلبي·$38«·$1 و ع ـافه...



·#·$#BB005E,1•·$1,#BB005E°·$#BB005E,#FF0080•·$#FF0 080,#FF77BB°·$#FF77BB,0•·$0,15°·$15,14•·$14,1°·$0? ??????·$14°·$15,14•·$0,0


(U)·#·$(255,098,176)?????..a7lam_alsnêên..?????··$ 25حافـظـ علـى اهـلـ القلـوبــ الوفـيهـ مـو كـل يـومـ تـلاقيـ واحـد يــحبك·0(U)

·#·$4 ??«·$1 يكــــفي عــذاب الــ ·$4ق ·$1ـــلب في كل ليلــــــــه·$4»?? {وينـكـ يافنر هالمســنحـر ووونـكـ }


·$29,1 ·$(255,000,128)(ماتتـ بصمتـ) ·$(255,128,192)(!!) ·$47(هناا) ·$(255,085,255)(!!) ·$(179,000,089)(ماتتـ بصمتـ) ?·$0,0

·#·$5 مٌٌاٌ دْمٌٌت عْايْشْ بدونـے بعيْشْ عْمٌٌريً بـًـدْونــ،،ــگ

·0·$0·$,1·$47:::=+=:::ياعين هلت دمعتي وحبيبي ماهو معاي ... تركني رهينه لوحدتي ولا همه رضاي:::=+=:::

·@·'·$3شيل من راسك حكاية ارجعي .. ما بقالك في فوادي متسع انت جرح في ·$7طرف اصبعي ·$3.. وبصراحه .. ما اتذكر في أي ·$7صبع ·0

·@·'·#·$19.‎l·$4l‎l·$5l‎.·$1 لا تجرحيــــــني·$5.‎l·$4l‎l·$19l‎.·$0

·@·$(255,000,128)·#?·$9±·$(255,000,128)?·$7 ???? ?7??? ???7??? ·$6×«(L)»× ·$7??3??ô?® ????? 7??O? ·$9?·$(255,000,128)±·$9?·$0


·$4 تخونين وتبين ·$15 ارضى؟ ·$4 واحد يرضى·$15 تخونينه ·$4انا لا جيت ·$15اخونك ·$4مع ·$19حبيبه·$4 ثانيه ·$15ترضين


·$36 ® ·$3 ?·$34° ·$36 صبــرت ·$3 ومــالــي ·$34 غير ·$36الحــزن ·$3أخاوية ·$34و يخاويني ·$36 ® ·$3 ?·$34°

·$2Xصمت الكلامX·$12هو لي مكان ·$30 وسط قلبك له انساق ·$21 والا حياتك دون حبي تولي !

·$26 ????? ·$1 ابي·$26 ارحل·$1 عن الدنيا وانا ساكـت ·$26 ?????

·$19l| F???M¥ |l ·$(255,000,126)x~®©½™ان وصفتك كذبوني..و ان ذكرتك عاتبوني ..يحسبون اني ابالغ ما درو انك عيوني¾®©~x


·$13°ˆ~*¤§(*§·$12أن ·$11جمعنا ·$10القدر ·$9فلن ·$8يفرقنا ·$7البشر°·$16§*)§¤*~ˆ°

·$10•?¤??»‹ “·$7 أأنا النكرة ..؟ أمـ الممنوع من الصرف في دهركـ ..! ·$11·$10” ›«??¤?•

·$·#·$4•·$1[·$4•·$25كـ ·$4عـ ·$25وانتـ ·$4اغـ ·$25مـ ·$4حيـ[·$7فـديـتـج ·$4]ـاتي ·$25ـن ·$4ـلى ·$25ـي ·$4ــام ·$25ـل·$4•·$1]·$4•·0

·$,53·$0•—?????[ ·$4وشلون "أضمك"وأنت بالقلب مضموم عمرك سمعت بواحد "ضم روحه"·$0 ]?????—• ·0 

·$,1·$9?? ·$(255,000,128)يا جرحـ ـ منـ ـ وينـ ـ ابتديـ ـ ·$9 ?ï?·$(255,000,128) و انتـ ـ معايـ ـ منـ ـ مولديـ ـ ·$9?? (بالتوفيق)

·$,1 ·$9???![·$ ·$(255,000,128)عـ ـ ـثـ ـ ـل وبـ ـ ـث·$ ·$9 ]!??? ·$·0

·$(255,154,053)غًريٍــبَةٌ ·$(100,203,221)قِصٌــة َ·$(255,154,053)أحزانُي

·$(255,000,128)|¦»ويابنت ·$(255,000,128)قلبي ·$1وين مثله تلاقين..قلب(ن)عطاج الحب ·$(255,000,128)ماقال هاتيه·$(255,000,128)«¦|

·$(133,218,250)» | ·$0·$,(133,218,250) 5rOofY ·$,0·$(133,218,250) | «·$0

·$(255,000,128) ?°اا°• ·$(123,196,015) . wEel 7âly ·$(255,000,128)•°اا°?


·$(000,255,000) قلبي·$·$(255,000,128) توفى·$(000,255,000) والعزاا·$(255,000,128) فيه·$(000,255,000) ممنووووع

·#·$4 ??«·$1 اذا كثرت بي ·$4الأحـزان·$1 أبيك تكون بجنبي وكل الناس ·$4مابيهــا·$4»?? 

·#·$19.?l·$4l?l·$5l?.·$1 its all about us ·$5.?l·$4l?l·$19l?.·$0

·#·$19.?·$37l·$19?·$37l·$19?.·$25يشيب راسي عن محبتك ماتبت مالي وجود بدون حضرةجنابك·$19. ·#·$19.?·$37l·$19?·$37l·$19?.·$25 ·$19.

·#·$1•? ·@·$27وشـ·@ ·@·$7هالكـوون·@·$1 ·@بعـدكـ·@ ·$7·@علمنــي·@ ·@وشـ·$27·@ ·@يـكوون·@ !؟ ·$1?•·0

·#·$1?·$·$38°·$·$25? ·$·$1لمني دفى حضنك وغفت عيني على·$ ·$38صدرك·$ ·$1احلفك لاتوقظني·$·$25 ?·$·$38°·$·$1?·$·0

·#·$1..? ·$4 لا شـفَـتْ خـدكُـ نِـسْيتَ الناسُ وأصَـ حُ ـابي .. كـل الـمِـشْـاعَر تـدلْـلَـهْـا وتُـجَـذبـَهْـا .·$1.?..

·#·$(255,000,128)•!¦[• ·$7الـ·$(255,000,128)[ع]·$7ـشرهے ماتهونے إلا على ابنے الحرامے ·$(255,000,128)•]¦!•


·#·$27.??·$28l??·$29l·$30l??·$31l·$32l??·$33l??.·$ 28فــطــووووم·$33.??·$32l??·$31l·$30l??·$29l·$28l? ?·$27l??.·$0


·#·@·'·@·#·@·#·$#FC319A||·$#FDD032·$#FC319A||·$#28 C5F9 °فديــــــت الــــي فــ بالـــي·$#BAF728 ° ·$#FC319A||·$#F9E931·$#FC319A||

·#·$1...Ga·$4lb ·$1 5aj·$4oOl... ·$1 بسوي مثل ما اشوفك اتسوي و افعل افعالك عشان تعرف من فينا الزعول و من وسيع البال

??(?????)??? هـــــاك...هاك كلي ... ظمني لك... احتويني ...حبني .... انا من لي ؟ شوف عينك ..غير دربك دلني: ??(?????)???

?» أنـَـا ·$34خـْـبَـالِـيْ·$53 مـَاهُـو أيْ·$34 خـْـبَـالْ ·$53‘ أنـَـا·$34 خـْـبَـالِـي ·$53مـِـنْ نـُـوع ٍ رَاقِِِـيْ «?


·@·'·#·$19.‎l·$4l‎l·$5l‎.·. يـا محلـاـ المـرابعـ فـي ذا الفتـكـ .. تسمـعـ تنفلـ كـلـ تبـديلهـ بقـيرهـ .·$5.‎l·$4l‎l·$19l‎.·$0

·@·$(000,128,255)¨°·o.O من باعنــي برخيــص .. ·$(255,000,128) بتراب ينــباع ·$(000,128,255)¨°o.O

·@·#·$(255,047,151)?·$8?·$11?·$(255,047,151)?°?? (( انـــا خـــطـوه ما خــطاهــا بِـــشـر ))??°?·$11?·$8?·$(255,047,151)?

·$39·#°§]î[§°·$21قٍـوٍلَ لٌغـٍرٍوٍرٍكُـ..عُـزٍتيً مٍاٌلهٍـا حًـدٍوٍدٍ·$39°§]î[§°·0

·$36 ® ·$3 ?·$34° ·$36 صبــرت ·$3 ومــالــي ·$34 غير ·$36الحــزن ·$3أخاوية ·$34و يخاويني ·$36 ® ·$3 ?·$34°

·$2Xصمت الكلامX·$12هو لي مكان ·$30 وسط قلبك له انساق ·$21 والا حياتك دون حبي تولي !

·$14يابنــت·$20 قلبي ·$14وين مثلــه تلاقيــن .. قلب(ن) عطــاج·$20 الحــب·$14 ماقال هاتيــه


·$(255,154,053)غًريٍــبَةٌ ·$(100,203,221)قِصٌــة َ·$(255,154,053)دمعُتهٌا


·#·$1?·$·$38°·$·$25? ·$·$1لمني دفى حضنك وغفت عيني على·$ ·$38صدرك·$ ·$1احلفك لاتوقظني·$·$25 ?·$·$38°·$·$1?·$·0

•·$(255,128,000)•·$(255,053,154)• من تحبه عنك مايقوى البعاد ××× لو يهاجر شوف باكر لك يعود ·$(255,053,154)•·$(255,128,000)•·$1•


·$#FF1515•!¦[• فين·$#D40D3Fيـ بدايــ·$#AA0569ة وقــتـ و ·$#9C0377نهاي·$#AF0664ــة أ·$#C60A4Dزمــ·$#D90E3Aانـ •·$#F01223]¦!•·0



·$59·#~! El7îB MàySKiN·$45·#QloB O Mà7àNi ~·$56·#~ êL7àB ·$46·#aSmà 3à6eFàH ·$51·#TêSKiN êRoOo7 !~·0


·$(196,000,000) .•°•. حــبك .. اللـي بقــلبي .. مايزيــله دهـــر .. . .•°•. ·0*

----------


## hope

*رووعه* 

*يعطيك الف عاافيه حبيبتي* 

*والموضوع يستااهل التثبيت* 

*بنتظاار جديدك المميز* 


*دمتي بوود*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

[FONT=Comic Sans MS][COLOR=purple]*$1أنظر لحالي ·$19؛ ·$1تعرف انك علي ·$19|[ غ ـالي ]| / ·$1وحدك ساكن في "خيالي" / و ·$19|[ الـروح ]| ·$1ماهي 


بـ "مرتاحـة "·$19 ! 


[size=3]



[c=#0080C0]نظره[/c] [c=#C061A9] ع ـيونك[/c] [c=#0080C0]تبل ع ـروقي[/c] [c=#C061A9]الـ ـ ـذبلى[/c] 




$1كِل مَاقِلت [ ·$4إستهانت .. ! ·$1 ] ·$9,,·$1 حَـلْ بالخافِق ·$4ذبُول 





·$50«·$1• ·#·$4 كبريـآئي ·#00·$1 من ·$50ع ـزتهـ ،،·$1·@ مآيلآمس الأرض ·@00 ·#·$50[ ·# ·$1طـآآآير·$4 ] ·$1 00 ·# ·$4! ·# ·$1•·$50» 





·@·'·$(238,147,204)][ .. ·$(204,182,106) ما هقيت ·$(238,147,204) ][ انه السعاده ][ ·$(204,182,106) خيالن في خيال !!!!!! ][ 






·$(255,070,163) ع ـجزتـ ,, [ ·$14أدفــا ·$(255,070,163)] !! ··$(255,070,163)يـاوطن ·@ ·&·$14 بـا ا ا رد 





·#·$4 Love ·$14.. grows and changes , like a·$4 Rose·$2 opening ·$14and·$1 dying·$0 





$(255,000,128)•!¦[• ·$7الـ·$(255,000,128)[ع]·$7ـشرهے ماتهونے إلا على ابنے الحرامے ·$(255,000,128)•]¦!• 





·$6|·$9|·$7|·$(255,128,192) ? غلفت قلبي وسويته هديه واهديته حق اعز واغلى ناسي يحتفظ به ? ·$6|·$9|·$7|·$(255,128,192)·$0 






·$34مـا فيـه [·$(145,000,072)غيــرك·$34] يستحـق أحلامـي ·$(145,000,072). . ! 




·@أدري خلاص ·$46~ فـراقـنـا ~·$1صار مـاضي ؛؛ أدري حـبيـبي بـس ما نـيب ·$46~ راضـي ~·$1[أنـ ·$46س·$1ـاك].. 





·@·$10سامحني دام هجري واضح كل ·$1[الوضـوح]·$10 واسـمحي لي بالـ ·$1\رحـيـل ·$10بلا تذاكر وأمـتعه·$1..!!





·$15قلب ·$54" قسى " ·$15وصابني ·$54" برود " ·$15من كل شي لين ما غدا ·$54, / ·$15زين و شين الدنيا ·$54بـ ·$15.. عيني ·$54" متساوي" 






·#·$1[ ..·# ·$(206,000,103)اللي ذاق مٌرُّ الهزيمه مـره وحده·$2 , ·$15أظنها تكفيه ·#·$1 .. ] 





·$14يا [·$19حـلـم·$14] وش جابك ؟ما قلت لي بـ ·$19أمشي ·$14!! ما طوّل ·$19غيابك ·$14؟! كنك اجل·$19تدري·$14إني عجزت·$19انسى·$14.. 





[ ·$(236,000,118)مـو مـهـم·$1 ]اني أمر ّ.. المهـم اذا ~ مريـت ~ في ] ·$(236,000,118)داخلك ·$1[ ..اترك.. أثـر.. !





·$1ليتكـ·$19 /·$1 تشعر بـ·$19 [ ح ـزنـي ] ·$1لـآ جيتـك·$19 ! 





·$17 [ ·$5 لـيلـهـ ·$17 ] / " ·$45 مـ؛ـن الـ؛ـعـمـ؛ـر ·$17" ; رآيـ؛ـ؛ـد " ·$45 انـ؛ـا ويـ؛ـاك ·$17/·$5 نـ؛ـتـ؛ـلا قــ؛ـى·$17" 



·$17 [ ·$5 واقــولك ·$17 ] / " ·$45 شــوف هـاذي ·$17" ; الـروحـ " ·$45 عـلـى شـوفتـك ·$17/·$5 مـشـتـاقــه ·$17" 



·$17/\/·$55غرامـك شـي عـجيــب .. وطبــ ·$1ع·$55 ـك مـاحصــل .. آحـبك مـهــ·$1 م·$55 ـا تغـيـب وراضــي بالآمـــل·$17 /\/ 



)·$4,5(·$1)·$5,1(·$·#·$4,1·$0,1°بنساك دآم أنـك عـن القـلب صـديــت°·$·#·$5,1)·$1,5(·$4)·$5,4(·$0)

يتبع
*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*(255,000,128) «`×· لـه ·$1 انــا ·$(255,000,128) كلـ×ـي ·$1 !!
أفديـه·$(255,000,128) بروح لجلـ×ـه·$1 " رهينــه " ·$1 ×`»


·@·'·$(238,147,204)][ .. ·$(204,182,106) ما هقيت ·$(238,147,204) ][ انه السعاده ][ ·$(204,182,106) خيالن في خيال !!!!!! ][


·$(255,128,128)·$(128,000,064)·$(255,128,128) ღ ● أحـ‗__‗ـبك ولـ‗__‗ـو بـغــ‗__‗ــيت أنــسـ‗__‗ـاك مــ‗__‗ـا قــ‗__‗ــدر ღ ●


·$49ღ ·$(255,028,141)» ·$49كـ ·$(255,028,141)ـرهـ·$49تـ ـك ·$(255,028,141)حبـ ـيـ·$49 ـبـي ·$(255,028,141)« ·$49ღ·$0


·$(012,203,224)●ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ● .. ·$(220,082,148)ςяά‍ү ·$(143,214,065)&auml;&szlig;σµт ·$(220,082,148)чόù ·$(012,203,224).. ●ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ●·$0


·$46 ღ·$1 بتم ·$46احبــك·$1 طول العمــر ·$46ღ


·$(137,197,197)ღ ·$1طعنت ▫ ·$(115,185,185)قلبـي ·$1▫ ·$1بهجرانك ·$(137,197,197)ღ·$0


·$(106,181,255)•₪•·$(236,000,000)++·$(106,181,255) الـذل نفسـه[·$(236,000,000)قسم بالله]·$(106,181,255)ذلـيتـه·$(236,000,000)++•₪•


ღ·$5¤•!¦[ .·$10 كَبًيُرّ اْلِحٍظَ مِنْ حَاّفَظْ عَلُىً نَفْسَهُ مِنْ الْمَنْقُوّدً ·$5 ]¦•¤


·$(255,000,128).. ஜ·$1 نسيتك و نسيت حبك معاك ·$(255,000,128)ஜ ..


·$(114,165,226)+!حبه غزا واحتلي وبالكلـي واتـجـاوز المـنـسـوب ..ما اعطاني مهلـي يهنلـي قـوتـي ولا المـشـروب +


·$(222,103,181)-- --«[ღهبيت قلبي يحبك انا قلبي ولا عمره حبك لا تيعش بوهم اسمه حبي روح يابن الحلال ترى قلبي ماهو لقلبك ღ+-- --«[


·$(255,000,128)الا يــا مـــرخـص سلــوبــكـ ,, تـــداري بالجفـــــا عيوبــــك ,,


·$(255,185,220)°• ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ •° ·$54اقـتل·$(255,185,220) بقلبي·$54 زهــر·$(255,185,220)حلــم ·$54الشبـاب·$(255,185,220) °• ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ •°


·$4· °• ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ •°·$1 ج ــــبتهــــا ·$4ع ــــلـــــــى·$1 الـ ج ــــــــــرح ·$4·$4 °• ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ •°
·@·$#999999][ وعـدك مثـل بـاكـ·$#CB6B9Bر أحبــه وأخـافـه0·$#FC409D×0ولا ينقضـي بـاكـ·$#D1669Bر علـى طـول الأيـام ·$#9B9699][·0


·@·$(128,000,000)،’ ،’ .. || انا اشهد ان الشوق·$34 ساقني لك سوق || .. ،’


·$19¬°•الدلع باسمي انكتب مغروره و ابوي السبب·•°¬·$19


·$25..[ ماأضمن لج الأيام.. ·$·$(255,108,182) أضمن لج إحساسي·$·$25...لو نفترق أعوام ·$·$(255,108,182)مايموت أخلاصي ·$ ·$25]..·$·0


·$37??ï?? قلبي المشتاق متولع يباك ياوله ياشوق قلبي والعيون ·$36* فالبر* ·$37ياكم أنا أذكر غلاك مانسيتك لو بعدت وين أكون??ï??


لا تِلْتِفت ليِ من بعْد هَجِر نُويتِه •• مَا أبيِك تِشُـوف الدُمــوع الهَمايـِل


·$(255,000,000) انا·$(120,211,241) ?foOofoOo?·$(255,000,000) انا من غيري انا·0


خلاص انتهينا واعلن حالة الافلاس .. نفذ رصيدك من حبي ومالك دين ..

·$37 انا بعد بلعب بقلبك وبغني


·$(255,128,192) ? ... No0oNo0o ... ?


مِنّ قَاْلِّكّ إِنْيّ فَيِ اَلّبُعَدِ • « مِرّتَاَحْه ³‹•.¸²¸.•›¹ كذّاَبْ » • خَذّ مِنّيِ اَلِعّلَوُمَ اَلأَكِيَدّهْ


·$(255,055,155)° ? ·$(251,102,002)C ·$·$(255,055,155)U ·$(251,102,002)T ·$(255,055,155)E ·$(251,102,002) ?° ·0·$(255,055,155)


·#·$64قـلـبـ ك مـن الـ رحمـه فـ ظى .. و انـ ـا قـلبـ ـي يـلـ فـظه

0÷·$38&iexcl;ï·$26? ·$26?µ·$38?·$20?¥-·$38L·$26î&thorn; ·$26?·$38ï&iexcl;·$20÷·$38&iexcl;ï·$26?·$0

·#·$4?·$1·@3LeeHuM·@·$1·$7?·$1·@9aBrN·@·$1·$8?·$1· @wL·@·$1·$9?·$1·@9aBeR·@·$11?·$1·@6aWaL·@·$1·$6?(U )·$0


¬°•| ·$1راح ·$4 اترك ·$1 لك ·$4 كل ·$1 شي ·$4 وارحل |•°¬·0


·#·$4?·$3?·$1?·$0·$4عمـار يادار خليفه حكمها·$3


·#·$1?·$(255,000,128)?·$1 القلب يجبرني عليك انت بالذات ... ولا العرب وايد و غيرك مزايين ·$(255,000,128)


·$59·#~! El7îB MàySKiN·$45·#QloB O Mà7àNi ~·$56·#~ êL7àB ·$46·#aSmà 3à6eFàH ·$51·#TêSKiN êRoOo7 !~·0


·$(196,000,000) .•°•. حــبك .. اللـي بقــلبي .. مايزيــله دهـــر .. . .•°•. ·0


·#·@·#·@·#·$#fc319a?||·$#fdd032?·$#fc319a||?·$#28c 5f9 ?°جوهرة·$#baf728_بوظبي°? ·$#fc319a?||·$#f9e931?·$#fc319a||?·$0*


·$47|||·$47·$11|||·$11·$9|||·$9·$#FF3399بيني وبينك اشوف البعد اسهل لي..·$#FF3399·$47|||·$47·$11|||·$11·$9|||·$9·$1


·$0·0·$,2·$11~~~~الكل يقسم انه إنسان صادق والصدق يقسم مالقى صدق إنسان


·$36 في ذمتـــي مـــالي حبـــايب ســـواكم


•·$(255,128,000)•·$(255,053,154)• من تحبه عنك مايقوى البعاد ××× لو يهاجر شوف باكر لك يعود ·$(255,053,154)•·$(255,128,000)•·$1•


·$#FF1515•!¦[• فين·$#D40D3Fيـ بدايــ·$#AA0569ة وقــتـ و ·$#9C0377نهاي·$#AF0664ــة أ·$#C60A4Dزمــ·$#D90E3Aانـ •·$#F01223]¦!•·0


·$48 •??·$39 لو يطلب اعيووني عطيته ما املكه فدوى و يفداه اقول لبيه وفديته مادام صار القلب يهواه ?•? ·0


You always Be mine ·´¯`·.¸.?


°ˆ~¤®§(§ يقولون مغروره .. قلت يا بخت الغرور فيني .. وشلون ما اغتر .. وعندي من يموت فيني .. §)§®¤~



·$1 ·#أنا بعدك عمر مفقود .. دنيا بلا معنى .. بلا معنى



Make·$7 Your·$10 Life·$4 Full·$29 Of ·$34C·$38o·$33 l·$4 o·$6r·$38


×.. سنقباسي ناشل الراسي..والهوا يلوي على زلوفه ..×


·$47||·$47·$11||·$11·$9||·$9·$#FF3399وانا اللي اتعبني انتظارك عمر.. استكثرت الجيه علي·$#FF3399·$47||·$47·$11||·$11·$9||·$9·$1


·$47|||·$47·$11|||·$11·$9|||·$9·$#FF3399لعنبــو ذا الرمش كيف اني من أسبابه أجن..·$#FF3399·$47|||·$47·$11|||·$11·$9|||·$9·$1


·$54| B | i | d | w | i | a | n |·$ .. ·$36| S | t | y | L | e | ·$·0


·$35 --•°•°...» ·$(255,128,192) ذوقي ترى ما هو مثل باقيـ الناس ... ذوقي رفيع وانته برهان ذوقيـ ·$35 --•°•°...»·0


عَزْيّزْ وّشَامِخٍ رّاسِيّ ونَفْسِي تَرْفِضْ الذِلّه •• تِمْوّت وّتِنْدِفّنْ لَوّ هِيّ تْوَطِيّ راسِيّ أَشْوّاقِيّ


•°°°• الدنيا علمتني من تحبهـ لا تبين له غلاهـ •°°°•


لَآَ يِغِرّكـْ / صِغِرْ سِنّيِ..لِيِ عَقْلْ يُوزِنْ "جِبَالْ" .. كَمْ كِبِيِرْ (عَآشْ) عِمْرهـْ "جَاهِلْ "/مَالِهْ فِهِيِمْهْ


...¤©§][§©¤][اجـرحـتـنـي كلمة منك سببت في قلبي اوجــاعـي][¤©§][§©¤...


?غرووبـ? ياحبيبـ الروح بكتبـ لك وصاتيـ ?غرووبـ? °


·$1? ·$17? ·$1? ·$17? ·$1?·0·$17


·$47°•.·$(046,196,252) مـن يلملـم هالشتـات الـي تبعثـر في مشـاعري ·$47.•°


·$(255,164,255)? اهتم ·$(249,000,249)فيني ·$(255,164,255)حط ·$(249,000,249)بالكـ ·$(255,164,255)عليا·$(249,000,249)?


·$#808080»? يا عمري الدنيا ما تس·$#c280a1وى تنام وخاطرك زعلان ·$#f880bc.. ولابه شي يستاهل ي·$#b5809aخلي قلبك ي·$#94808aعاني ?«·0


:: ان طلبتونا عطيناكم وان طلبنا ماعطيتونا .. ان شرهتونا وصلناكم وان شرهنا ماوصلتونا ::·'·$4


·$(255,055,155)¬°•| يالله يا قلبي سرينا .. ضاقت الدنيا علينا !! |•°¬


لُِـِـُحِـُـُُِظُِـِـُةُ صُـِـُُِمُـِـُِِـُُتِِ ...!!


·$1xواليوم أناظر·$ ·$4صورتي·$ ·$1وسط·$ ·$4قبريx·$·0


·#·$25°?||·$(255,128,192)&aring;?7?? &aring;????&aring;?·$25 ||?°·#·$(255,128,192) تسهٍِـٍِـٍِر »عيـ?ـوني« و تحلـ?ـم بـلقيـٍِـٍِـٍِاك


·$14[ ..j?s? ???? ??? ... ??? ???? s???? .. ????s ?? .. ·$19???s ?????? .. ]


[a=#FFFFC1]·$#FDBBE9•?][·$#FDBBE9·$#A0CE9Fميم(ن) وميم(ن) و بينهن"ري"بسببها الخفاق منهوب·$#A0CE9F·$#FDBBE9][?·$#FDBBE9• ·$1[/a]


·$(255,000,128)[??N]·$19[??o]·$(255,000,128)[??0]·$19[??o]·$(255,000,128)[??N]·$19[??o]·$(255,000,128)[0]·$19[??o]


·#·$14[ يا الصـاحب المتعالي ،، يلي طلبت رضـاك ]·$19? .. M!ss MoOonY .. ?·$14[ صـورتك تتراولي ،، يـا زينها رويــاك ]


°ll°·$1محيت اسمك ·$ ·$4و عنوانك·$ ·$1نعم·$ ·$4قررت نسيانك·$·0
Il°


[a=#FFFFC1]·$#FDBBE9•?][·$#FDBBE9·$#A0CE9Fيا حلوة دوم بعيوني..احبج لو يلوموني·$#A0CE9F·$#FDBBE9][?·$#FDBBE9• ·$1[/a]


·#·@·$(255,128,192)--•°•°...» P!nK doNut EateR --•°•°...»


·@·$#baf728·» ¨||• ·$(255,000,128)حلاة الحب من صوبين..حلاته عاشق ومعشوق..حلاته يوم معشوق يضحي لأجل معشوقه·@·$#baf728·•||


·#·$57°•|·$1·$14·$4Love ·$14is like war, ·$57Easy ·$14To Start,·$57Difficult To End, And, Impossible To Forget·$14 ·$57|•°·$57


·#·@·#·@·#·$#fc319a\\||·$#fdd032 تـرى من خـان لأجلك يخونك ·$#fc319a||\\


·#·@·#·@·#·$#fc319a\\||·$#fdd032 الِشُوُقْ عِطّرِيْ ·$#fc319a||\\*


·#·$(255,128,192) x~®©·#·$(255,000,000) عـ¾ـشـق¶بـ¾ـدوي
·#·$(255,128,192)®©~x
*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*•$20 :::::•$25 لو أننا•$20 لم نفترق•$25ْ لبقيت •$20 ||•$25 بين يديك•$20 طفلا•$25 عابثا•$20ً ::::::*
**



*•$1•# [ •$25إيـة يـكـفـي•$1 ] ! •$1 لـا بـ غ ـيت / تشوف [•$25 حتـفي•$1 ] إسكب بعيني حضورك*
**



*•#•$4 je taim .. •$1 te quiro .. •$4 te amo .. •$1 أحبــــــــــــــك موووتـ..*
**



*??•$7إٌزٍعـُ•ـل وٍلـوٍ كـاٌن رضـ•$1آ•$7ك بحـبةُ الـكـوٍُع •$7•$7كـ؛ٌـ•$1سـ•$7ـرٍت لـك يـديُ وحـب•$1ي•$7ـتُ كـوٍعـيُ•$80??*
**



*$19آه•$25يين..•$4[•$19آهٍـ•$4]•$25على وقتٍ مضى ..و.. •$4[•$19آهٍـ•$4]•$25على عمري اللي راح*
**



*•#•$1 كيف ]•@ •$27قلبي•$1[•@ ما أحبه 00 وإنتِ قلبك•@ [ •$27 صار له•$1 [*
**



*•#•$7,8|•$8,7|•$4,7|•$7,4|•$5,4|•$4,5|•$1,5|•$•$8, 1°l|l عذب السجايا l|l°•$5,1|•$1,5|•$4,5|•$5,4|•$7,4|•$4,7|•$8,7|•$7, 8|•$0,0*
**



*•#•$15 تطلب رجوعي ! / وأنتــه [•$4 سبب ضياعي•$15 ] !! أرجع "•$4 بشرط•$15 " / [ •$4ترجع فلسطين•$15 ]*
**



*•#•$1 " •$19حبيته و •$1الا•$19 ما حبيته•$1 " ...!! أمـر ٍ / ماظنـه " •$19 بيعنيكم •$1 "*
**



*•$(101,206,206)•# لـي 00 طبـ ع ـي / •$1 ـالخـاص •$(101,206,206)! 000 g طـبـعـي /•$1 ذبـح•$(101,206,206) غيـري !!*
**



*•$20 :::::•$25 ليـــه•$20 مهــما كـبـر•$25ْ عمر •$20 ||•$25 الـفرح•$20 وقتـه•$25 قصيــــــــر•$20ً ::::::*
**



*$1تعلم تحترم ][ •$4حــب•$1 ][ وتعلم تحترم ][•$4 إنسان•$1 ][ .. تعلم دامها )(•$4 الدنيا•$1 )( عطتك الدرس ][ •$4مجاني•$1 ][ !!*

**



*•$10•*••$19عــلـمـتــ•$10 ن•$19 ـي يـاصـاحبـي أتـعـب عـلـى الـطـيـب ومـن زود طيـبـي صـار طبـعـي طبيـعـه•$10 •*•*
**



*•# •$25 إيـه [•$4 طالب جامعي•$25 ] ... وليت حظي .. [•$4 جـا •$25/•$4 معي •$25 ] !*
**



*• •# •$,(021,255,255) •$1 المسـا / آفـه .. بدونك وآهـ ياطول [•$1 المسافه•$1 ] !*

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/f9a8d559ee.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/idxid3.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/e46b862523.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/idxgzn.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/idxgu9.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/e18ae731da.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/f9eb5fd53f.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/idxijp.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/2f09699c94.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/1a1b7818c6.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/idxj61.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/idxk0l.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/0a8f646337.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/idxiqt.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/idxitc.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/idxiys.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/6da36fc7d4.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/idxilu.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/5bb6afd1d8.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/19ee9256b8.gif[/IMG]

----------


## اسيرة شوق

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/17a27a09cb.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/7cca1fd3dc.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/1919befd54.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/301c31abae.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/fe5ed7a6ac.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/25fd661c46.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/a42c5a67f4.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/81697040a9.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/934193bc18.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/db17d154cb.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/d50985bdfd.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/d80f6b031b.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/ie3tyg.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/ie3s0p.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/idxjeu.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://sososo600.***********/idxjbd.gif[/IMG]

----------


## hope

*يسلمووو اسيرره* 

*يعطيك الف عاافيه ..*

*بنتظار جديك ..*

*تحياتي*

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## fatemah

> روعــــــــه يااافطووم 
> 
> ·$3// .. ·$#FD02B8.. أغ ـليـك ..·$3 .. \\  
> 
> هـذا موو طبيعي  
> عجبني بقووووه عن غيره  
> تســــــلمي غناتي وماقصـرتي 
> يعطيـــك الف الف عاافيه 
> وبنتظـــــار جديدك 
> ...



 



العفو حبيبتي حور العين وشكرا لكي على مرورك
لاعدمت منكي 

تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

> روعــــــــه يااافطووم 
> 
> 
> 
> ·$3// .. ·$#FD02B8.. أغ ـليـك ..·$3 .. \\  
> 
> هـذا موو طبيعي  
> عجبني بقووووه عن غيره  
> تســــــلمي غناتي وماقصـرتي 
> ...



 



العفو حبيبتي حور العين وشكرا لكي على مرورك
لاعدمت منكي  
تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

*صـبــآح / مســـآء الخـــيــر ..*




*•* 

*•* 


*مجموعة توبيــكـآتــــ وِ صــورجديدة* 

*اعجبتني و حـبـيت اعرضها لــكــم ..* 


*وانشالله تعجبكم ..*




.
.
.

.

.
.
·$ ·$,46 ·$,0 ·$,46 ·$,0·$4 ღ·$14تطلبني من الحب الكثير·$4 ღ·$,46:·$,0 ·$,46·$0.. فأعجز ..·$,0 ·$,46·$4
..
.

.
.

.
.
·$,#28CCD5·$0: ·$8·#|·# ·$,7 ·$,0 ·$,50 ·$,#F6F6F6 ·$14الح ـب ألوان ·$,50 ·$,0 ·$,7 ·$,#28CCD5 ·$8·#|·# ·$0

.
.

.
.

.
.
·$#60AFAFآه من هذا ·$#E2D212المساء ·$#60AFAFبلا ·$#60AFAF..(·$#99CC66وجودك·$#60AFAF)..

.
.

.
.

.
.
·$15[..·$#34C9C1 لم تكتفي بتدنيس ·$#EED233قلبـ.ي ·$15/ ·$#34C9C1بل دنست طُهر ·$#EED233عالمـ.ي ·$15..]·$0
.
.

.
.

.
.
·$(079,177,185):ღ:·$(079,177,185)·$(248,088,156) Don’t ·$(079,177,185)iĠnoŔe ·$(248,088,156)mE ·$(079,177,185):ღ
.
.

.
.



.
.

.
.
·$ ·'·$#DF2F6C ·$#DF2F6C¯°·$#E1CD5B●·$25ـ‗·$·'·$#DF2F6Cρ·$25άί·$# DF2F6Cή·$·'·$25‗ـ·$#E1CD5B●·$#DF2F6C°¯·'·$0
.
.

.
.

.
.
·#·$#62554D ღ ·$#68B3BB·#مُـقرف ·#·$#62554Dأن·#·$#68B3BB أعشـ.ق ·#·$#62554Dسواد·# ·$#68B3BBقلبك ·$#62554D·#..!·#·$0

.
.

.
.

.
.
·$#E7CD1D..[ ·$#366574لا تعشقني ·$#E7CD1D].. ·$#366574 فأنا انثـى ·$#E7CD1Dتخـ·$15/·$#E7CD1Dـشى ·$#366574الرجال ·#·$15..!·$0

----------


## fatemah

.
.

.
.
·$#F75985 ღ ·$14يقبلني ·$#F75985كلما ·$14خجلت·$#F75985..(:$)..!·$0

.
.

.
.

.
.
·#·$#91BD9E ჯ ·$#21C0C9لـ·$15..·$#91BD9Eأجلك انتَ ·$15..[ ·$#21C0C9أنآ أسآمح·$15 ]..!·$0

.
.

.
.

.
.
·$0 ·$54[..·$(252,221,003)مـ..- ·$(146,218,215)لي في الح ـب ·$(245,103,117)ح ـآجه ·$(252,221,003)-..ـآ·$54..]·$0


.
.

.
.

.
.
·$7 ღ ·$(228,206,048)جـ.ع.ـ ·$17منـ.ي ·$(165,208,083)أسـ·$7.ط.·$(165,208,083)ـوره·$17 لضياع·$(228,206,048) ـلت·$0

.
.

.
.

.
.
·$,16·$16..·$,37 ·$,#F1E014 ·$,58 ·$,14 ·$16رغم تلك الجروح إلا إنـ.ي ·$15[ ·$0إعود ·$15] ·$,58 ·$,#F1E014 ·$,37 ·$,16.·$16


.
.



تـحـيـآتـي

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووووووووو فطوم على التوبيكات والصور الروعه* 

*واصلي تميزكـ الرووعه* 

*بانتظار المزيد*

*تحيــــــــــــــــــاتي*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*

*
*هههههههههه


**
*

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## hope

رووووعه ..

تسلمي اسوورة على هالصور الحووة 

يعطيك ربي الف عاافيه حبيبتي ..

بنتظاار المزيد من جديدك


تحيااتي

----------


## hope

رووعه 

تسلمي فطووم على التوبيكات والصووور 


يعطيك ربي الف عاافيه ع المجهوود الرائع ..

بنتظاار المزييد من جديدك المميز 


تحيااتي

----------


## أسرار الليل

في غيبتك كن الحزن عرش و أنا فيه سلطان 

و كن السعادة شعبي اللي عصاني 

.:*************:. 

ما هو بيدي أكتم الدمعــــة و أنوح ... هذا أنا لا كتمت الهــــم عيوني تبوح 

.:*************:. 

اكبر قهر لاضاع عمرك ورى انسان تبي غلاه وهو يبي انسان ثانـــي 

.:*************:. 

الا ياعين لاتبكين عيشي نعمة النسيان .. خسارة دمعتك تنزل على من لا يراعيها 

.:*************:. 

حرمني الزمان من الحنان ولولاك ما حس بأمان وحاجز لقلبي فى قلبك مكان 

.:*************:. 

اشتكي همي و ويلي يا خسارة ما جنيت .. جور الأيام هـّــد حيلي للأسف منج بكيت 

.:*************:. 

أثاري العمر فاني تبسم وعيش وإنساني أنا لو كنت استاهلك ماهجرتني فيوم ثاني 

.:*************:. 

تصورونى الناس اغنى وانا من الداخل مجروح روحى مثل الطير ترفرف شيرقص الطير المذبوح الالم؟ الحزن؟ العذاب؟ الجروح؟ 

.:*************:. 

ياقلب تحمل وش يجيلك .. مالك بدنياك شريك .. غير الدمع ، غير الحزن .. وغالي يتغلى عليك 

.:*************:. 

كلن لعن حــظه لا خاب مره.. وش حيلة اللي عاش عمره بلا حــظ ..؟ 


~ نك نيمات رومانسيه ~ 

.:*************:. 

ليتني مثل الرسايل في ثواني أوصلك .. لأجل أقلك كلمة وحده ياحياتي اشتقتلك 

.:*************:. 

امسح بمنديل الأمل دمعة الياس .. واسخر من أحداث الزمن بإبتسامه 

.:*************:. 

تعودت أفارق أحباب وأنساهم بدمعه .. لكن أنت جفت جفت دموع عيني ومانسيتك 

.:*************:. 

اذا تلاشى غلاك ومات نبضك في عروقي .. تأكد .. ماني فوق الأرض 

.:*************:. 

أنا ماني حلم عابر حلمته وتبغى تفسيره .. أنا قصة حب .. صابر على قلبك وتقصيره 

.:*************:. 

الناس تسأل للمصالح عن الناس .. وأنا سؤالي عنك حشمة وتقدير وإحساس 

.:*************:. 

فتش في قلوب البشر .. وأسأل أيام العمر.. إن لقيت مثل حبي .. وقتها لك عذر 

.:*************:. 

دورت لك في خاطري شئ يكرهك .. لقيت حتى الكره فيني يحبك 

.:*************:. 

لو قسى هالعام أدري قلبك حنون .. بس لو قسى قلبك .. وين بهالعالم أكون 

.:*************:. 

لو يخذلك كل البشر ماخذلتك .. مايفرحون بشوف دمك وأنا حي 

.:*************:. 

أقرى حروفك حب .. في صفحة الصمت .. ياأعذب حديث يسري بقلبي 

.:*************:. 

من يعرفك يحبك .. ومن يحبك يهواك .. ومن يهواك ماينساك .. ومن ينساك مايعرف غلاك 

.:*************:. 

لو كلي ألم ينزف أبظهر لك فرح وسرور .. ولا ارضى ولو مره .. يصيبك جرح بأسبابي 

.:*************:. 

حبي لك أكبر من تصور خيالك .. عسى عيوني مايوم تبكيك 

.:*************:. 

مثل النخيل خلقت أنا وهامتي فوق .. مااعتدت أحني قامتي إلا فصلاتي 

.:*************:. 

من كثر صدماتي بناس عزيزين.. صرت أتحرى صدمتي من ظلالي 

.:*************:. 

أعاتب وصمتي فيه الكفاية .. من بعد العتب ماتفيد غير الأعذار 

.:*************:. 

أهيم في صوتك وهمسك ولقياك .. حتى مع الأحلام ماأقدر أخونك 

.:*************:. 

ماني على فرقاك ياصاحبي راضي .. حسبي على من تسبب بيني وبينك 

.:*************:. 

كم كنت أداوي من كان مجروح .. واليوم أدور من يداوي جروحي 

.:*************:. 

رفعت راسي للسما ماهو غرور بس اداري دمعة في غيابك عذبتني 

.:*************:. 

شعوري لك مثل ماكان أنا مو طبعي النسيان .. ولو طالت بنا المدة ترى مازلت أعز إنسان 

.:*************:. 

تغليت وعذرناك طولت وإنتظرناك ؟؟ طيب قاسي أرسل رساله والله فقدناك 

.:*************:. 

إن وصفتك كذبوني وإن ذكرتك عاتبوني .. يحسبون إني أبالغ ما دروا إنك عيوني 

.:*************:. 

سقيتني كاس القهر من تغليك .. كمل جميلك واسقني شربة الموت 

.:*************:. 

اخادع الوادي وروحي مريره .. وأقول عفتك وأنت بالحيل غالي 

.:*************:. 

خلك مع اللي تنتحى له ويهواك .. من عافنا عفناه ولو كان غالي 

.:*************:. 

رشوا على قبري من دموع عينه .. لابد يندم كامل الزين وينوح 

.:*************:. 

بيني وبينه ماتفيد المراسيل .. ولا يبرر غاية الحب مرسال 

.:*************:. 

كيف أناديك بكلمة عمري والعمر فاني .. أنت غير الناس عندي ولك غلا ثاني 

.:*************:. 

لو انت جمره تحرق كفوفي منك مامليت . اضمك على صدري واسوي نفسي ماحسيت 

.:*************:. 

أن الحزين إلى على الحزن معتاد .. لاقلت غاب الحزن عود يبيني 

.:*************:. 

أرهن العمر كله لأجل أشوفك ثواني .. مانسيتك حبيبي لو زماني نساني 

.:*************:. 

أن الغريب شقا غربته زاد .. تلعب بي أرياح القدر في سنيني 

.:*************:. 

أنتي مثل غايب مضى العمر وماعاد .. غبتي بجسمك مير طيفك بعيني 

.:*************:. 

كثر الغلا علمني أصوم عن صوتك .. حتى لوماترسل أبرسل وأستمع صمتك 

.:*************:. 

أسافر عنك من ديره لديره .. عسى أسلاك لكن ماحصلي 

.:*************:. 

هذي عيوني واعتبرها حلالك ..ان كان دمع العين ذكرى تسليك 

.:*************:. 

عمر المسافة .. ماتعيق المحبين .. ويبقى الغلا والشوق لو هم بعيدين 

.:*************:. 

خل دمعك في عيونك ياعنيد .. ماتداوي جروحي معة وإعتذار 

.:*************:. 

هذا باللي أحبه حيل حبه يرفض الكتمان .. هلا والشوق في صدري أحسه يشبه البركان 

.:*************:. 

ليتني ماشفت في عيونك دموع .. منظر الدمعة على خدك هلاك 

.:*************:. 

يانا أحبه والمحبة مقادير .. هذا هوى نفسي وهذا قدرها 

.:*************:. 

حياتي وصفها ثاني بدونك قمة الحرمان .. وحالي من لهيب الشوق بقايا من رماد إنسان 

.:*************:.

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق

*في غـيرهم وغيــرهم بس أبـــي تفاعل منــكم*

----------


## hope

أسرار الليل , اسيرة شوق 

بصرااحه رووعه 

مشكورين حباايبي ع التواصل المميز منكم 


يعطيكم ربي الف عاافيه ..


لاعدمنـــــا جديدكم ..


تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

كبرياء
حور العين 
شكرا لكم اخواتي العزيزات على المرور الرائع 
لاعدمت منكم 

تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

روووووووووووووووووعة  تسلمو خواتي اسرار الليل واسيرة الشوق على هاذا الجهد الرائع 

تحياتي

----------


## أسرار الليل

>>  :embarrest:  تــــســــلـــــمــــون  :embarrest:  <<

 <<< اتحداها إذا طلعت هههه  :toung: 
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


,, 


 


كود:
[c=1]بُدُـآ جّوٍ [c=15]آلَقٍِطَيفٍ[/c] يًبُرٍدُ[c=5] /[/c] وٍبُدتِ تِبُرٍدُ [c=5]{[/c][c=15] مٍُشُآعُرٍنآ[/c][c=5] !![/c] [/c]
,, 


 


كود:
[c=15]تَعلمْت آزٍيِفَ ضَحكَتِي وٍآلقٌلوٍب آسَرٍآرٍ عَلى إٌنِي بِخيرٍ بِعَين مِنْ يَجّهل [a=55]{ .. آحَزٍآنِّي .. [/a] ..! [/c] 

,, 


 


كود:
عِـندِيْ مَـحَـبَةُ أإٌلقَطِيفْ مِنْ عَـصرٍرٍ الأج ـدَأإٌد ,, وٍأإٌليوٍم أَحُبَهأإٌ {[a=24] لأإٌجلِ شخصٍ [/a]} سِكَنهَـأإٌ :$ ! 

,, 


 


كود:
[c=55]علامك .[c=58]. .[/c]. يا حظي [c=58][c=51]"[/c] ْالردي [c=51]"[/c][/c] [c=51]{[/c] وشفيك م[c=58]تس[/c]دح[/c] 

كود:
[c=58]إنهض [c=55]يا مال[/c] الوجع [c=51]../[/c] قم غيّر [c=55]{ [/c]أحوالي ! [c=55]... [/c][/c] 


,, 


 


كود:
[c=14][c=0][a=19]إلآ بــزعــٍُـل[/a][/c] إذآ بـتـرووحـ عـن عيـنـي وتـرحـل [c=19]}[/c].. [/c] 

,, 



 


كود:
[c=1]ليتني أعرف شفيك [c=45]{..[/c] لآجل اعرف أرآضيكـ [c=45]..![/c][/c] 

كود:
[c=45]انت تتعمد عذابي وانـآاآ اتعمد[c=1] {[/c] احبكـ [c=1], ,[/c][/c] 

,, 


 


كود:
[c=1]تكلمنا عن[c=58] {[c=61] الدنيا [/c]} [/c]وجا طاري الجفا والشوق[/c] 

كود:
[c=61] ذكرت اللي بعد عني بدون شعور آنآ[/c] [c=58]{ .. [c=1]دمعت[/c] ..![/c] 

,, 


 


كود:
·$1آبِي آفهم شَغُله·# بآلحَيآهـ ·#إلزٍمّن يرٍكض ,·@ولآحنآ , ·@اللِي ·#نمشْي·#·$4 { ·$1·'بِسُرٍعهـ 


,, 


 


كود:
·$1إنْتٍ أٍصْلٍاً ·$51.. ·$1 لَوْ تحّسٍ ·$51{ ·$55شُوٍيْ فٍيْنيِ ٍ 

كود:
·$1رٍآحٍ عٍمْرٍكْ مٍنْ كٍثْرٍ مًآتِقْوٍلْ ..·$55آسٍفْ ·$51 ..} 

,, 


 


كود:
[c=61]لآ آج ـــيد سـوٍى فن آلـ {[c=58] ــفــشـل[/c] , ,[/c] 


,, 


 


كود:
·$34سئمتك يآ درٍآسة ع ـني { ·$19فآرٍحلي·$34 } فآلقلب منك ضآجرٍ / ·$19 متمللٍ 

كود:
·$19 سنوٍآت ع ـمرٍي جلهآ { ·$34ضآع ــت بك·$19 } وٍعقلي آلفذ منك صآرٍ / ·$34 بلي 


,, 


 


كود:
·#·$88تِغِــيْبْــ ·#·$25,, و ·#·$88تِبْتَعِدْ عَنِيْـ ·#·$25 ومن لقياكـ { ·#·$,88·$0 تْحُرْمْنِـيْــ ·#·$,0·$25 } ,, !! 

,, 


 


كود:
[c=1]كل أهل[c=15] { [c=46]إلقِطِيف[/c] }[/c] يِحِسون فِيني إلآ [c=15]{[c=46] إنتَه[/c] }[/c] لأنك يمكن مَنت مِنَهـآ [/c] 

       عفررر خلااص <<< خلااص ولا بس خخخخ  :toung: 
بس ليي رجعه فاانيه إهناا عفرر  :wink:  << عفرر ..؟؟ إلا أكييييد  :bigsmile: 
ان شااااء الله عجبووكم ..؟؟!! 
تحيااتي ..
أسووووووووووورة

----------


## hope

*روووعـــــــــــه* 

*يعطيكم ربي الف عاافيه ..*

*لاعدمنـــا جهودكم المتوااصله ..*

*تحيااتي*

----------


## hope

الصوره الشخصيهـ 



التوبكـ

 كود:

·$(000,128,255)‡·$(255,000,128)‡·$(255,128,128)·$1 شنهي الحياه بدونكـ ياأغلى البـ ش ـر·$(000,128,255)‡·$(255,000,128)‡0 

**********
الصورهـ الشخصيهـ 




التوبكـ


 كود: 

·@ ·$17دخيلك يابعد·$(255,153,204)((روحـــيـ))·$17 لاجيت تنامـ..·$(255,153,204)تذكرنـيـ.. ·$17تذكرإن فيه واحديحبك حيلـ...!! 

**********

الصوره الشخصيهـ

 

التوبكـ

 كود:

·$1لوالدنـيا ·$25اضحكت لـيـ·$4..·$1وأنتا موفيـها·$4! ·$25لدور وجهــيـ·$4.. ·$1عــنـهاوأصـرخ ·$25بــ ع ــالي الصـوت ·$4مـابـيـهآ 

**********

الصورهـ الشخصيهـ

 

التوبكـ  كود:

V·'·@·$35من تحسب نفـ س ــك·$50؟؟ ·$35حـ ـبـ ـيـ ـبـ ـيـ·$50..؟ ·$35يـــامـ[س]ـــكيــنـ·$50!!. ·$35إنتـــا دنــيتــــي كـلـها·$50!!..

**********

الصورهـ الشخصيهـ



التوبكـ

 كود:

·$1لو فرقنـا الـ م ـكـان.. ·$17وبــ ع ـدنـا الزمـان(·$1دفـا حـ ض ـنـك·$17) يحــ س ـسنـي بلآمان ·$1وقلـبكـ عنـدي ·$17أحلى مـكـان..!! 

**********

الصورهـ الشخصيهـ

 

التوبكـ

 كود:

·$10•.¸.•طاوعكـ قـ ـلبكـ تـ خ ـليني وتروووح ×| :: |× وآنا أحـ(س)ـب إني غـ..ـلاك ودنـيتكـ..•.¸.•

----------


## hope

الصورهـ الشخصيهـ





التوبكـ




كود:
·$1أنظر لحالي ·$19؛ ·$1تعرف انك علي ·$19|[ غ ـالي ]| / ·$1وحدك ساكن في "خيالي" / و ·$19|[ الـروح ]| ·$1ماهي بـ "مرتاحـة "·$19 ! 

**********

الصورهـ الشخصيهـ





التوبكـ



كود:
·$47لوحـطوكـ بيـن مـلايينـ البـ ش ـر·$(046,196,252) مـابشوفـ.. ولآبكـلمـ.. ولآبـحـب..ولآبحلـمـ.. ·$47إلآ بـــكـ... 

**********

الصورهـ الشخصيهـ





التوبكـ



كود:
·#·$4مـايهمنــي أيـ.. شيء ·$3حتـى لو عـ م ـريـ.. يـفوووت ·$4بس خـايفــ وأنــا حيـ..·$3إنـي في قلبكـ.. ـأموووتـ...!! 




**********


الصورهـ الشخصيهـ





التوبكـ



كود:
·$1البارحه في [ ·$4غيابك·$1 ] ما غفت عيني ·$4..·$1 أسهرني الجرح // ·$4مدري·$1 // وحشة غيابك 

**********

الصورهـ الشخصيهـ



:

التوبكـ



كود:
·$1ليتكـ·$19 /·$1 تشعر بـ·$19 [ ح ـزنـي ] ·$1لـآ جيتـك·$19 ! 




منقول

----------


## أسرار الليل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(¯`•._.•[ (من يحل الليل ....تدمع العين ...ومن يغمض الجفن ...يبدأ الحزن ) ]•._.•´¯)


¨°o.O (ليت الفرح يمسح الدموع وليت السعادة ما تنتهي دوم ) O.o°"


×÷•.•´¯`•)» (للدمعه ألف عنوان وللحزن سنين وأيام والالم للقلب أكبر شعار ) «(•´¯`•.•÷×



• ••^v´¯`×) (سنين مضت في الحزن والدموع ...وأيام رحلت تودع المسجون ...وساعات زمن تنتظر عودة المحبوب ) (×´¯`v^•• •


,.-~*'¨¯¨'*•~-.¸-(_ (رحلوا ...ولم تبقى سوى الذكرى ...رحلوا وللفراق لوعة وجمره ...في القلب تنيره كلما رأت ذكرى) _)-,.-~*'¨¯¨'*•~-.¸


O?°'¨ (وقفت قرب شاطئ الاحزان ...ولم ارى فيه غير الضياع ...فالحياة كلها سراب في سراب ) ¨'°?O

- - --^[ (مازال الامل في قلبي ...ومازالت الشموع تضيئ دربي ...فحبنا سيبقى طوال الدهر ِ) ]^-- - - |



••.•´¯`•.•• (الدنيا لحظة وتزول ....والهم في القلب موجود ...والذكريات الحلوة ياليتها اتعود ) ••.•´¯`•.••


`•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.• (أبتسم للحياة وانسى همومك ....لان الفرح ما يبقى يوم وينزال عنك ) `•.¸¸.•´´¯`••._.•


(¯`•._) (كل الدروب من غيركِ مظلمة...وكل الحياة من غيركِ حزينه ...فعودي الينا مبتسمة سعيدة ) (¯`•._)



¯¨'*•~-.¸¸,.-~*' (كل جروح القلب تطيب....وكل داء له دوى ...الا جرحي الغريب...انتظر الي يمسح عليه ليبرى) ¯¨'*•~-.¸¸,.-~*'


O?°'¨ (رحلت أحلى أيام الفرح....وأخذت معاها الابتسامه وتركت لنا الترح ...وكتبت لنا رسالة القدر...أصبروا فأن الحزن سيد البشر ) ¨'°؟0

×?°"?`"°?× (ماأصعب الليالي والحزن لها دائم ...وماأشد العيون والدمع لها ساجل ) ×?°"?`"°?×



©~®§][©][جلست انا والليل لحالنا ...أشكي له همومي وأعاتبه من يجفف دمعتي بعده ؟ومن يداوي جروحي ومن يخفف ألامه ][©][§®~©


®~©~®][§يكفيني هم الاحباب ...من أفارقهم تنقطع الاخبار ...لاأحد يسأل ولا أحد عنده الجواب ][§][®~©~®


§®*§[•.*.•]™[زرعت الامل فوق نهر اليأس ...وحاربت الدنيا لكي أرى الورد ...وحطمت الاشواك لكي أزرع الاحلام ]™[•.*.•]§®*§


~*¤ô§ô¤*~تعد والليالي حزينه ...تجرح والاحلام دفينه ...تنظر والامال تبحر بسفينه ~*¤ô§ô¤*~


][®][^][®][سميت نفسي بالجراح ليعرف الناس اني محتاجة لدواء وهل يفيد اليوم الدواء بعد ما انتهت الحياة ؟][®][^][®][


`~'*¤!||!¤*'~`((لاتسألني لماذا تبكي ...لان الحزن أخترق قلبي ...وأصبح كالشمعة المضيئة لدربي ))`~'*¤!||!¤*'~`


نكات غرور للمسنجر 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

قول عني ما تقول, صوبي كم صعب الوصول, واللي ما يطول العنب, حامض عنه يقول!

أنا السما وانت واطي القاع, مهما اعتيليت بمسافاتك تبقى تحتي!

أرفعك فوق للسما وترجع تطيح, قولي شسوي فيك لا صرت واطي!

قالي مغروره, قلتله من حقي اغتر! دام الشعر من وصف حسني اجيبه!

أنا في الدنيا عارفه قياسي ,, بكم ولا بلاكم مرفوع راسي!!

واليوم كلن خصني باحترامه,, واللي معاديني بالأقدام ينداس!

وإن كانت النجوم فوق خشمك, فاعلم ان النجوم تحت ريلي
~*¤ô§ô¤*~ حلوة مدللة تمشي بهواها .. أميرة بالحسن ماكو سواها .. قمر حتى القمر سارق ضواها ~*¤ô§ô¤*~ 


انا حرة مكاني فوق عالي .. جبل ما يهزه من الناس واطي
مغرورة كيفي اذبح الناس بغرور .. محد يكلمني وهذا غروري واللي يبيني يصف طابور
والله من حقي اكون مغرورة دامك تحبني
البنات وصلو القمر والصبيان ماتو قهر
مًنَ اُلًذَكٍاَءِ اًنَ تْكًوَنِ غًبَيٍاً فًيِ بَعْضٌ اُلًمٍوًاَقِفَ
مـٌاكل مْن يضّحٍك مـٍَع النًاسْ مبـَسّـوط يْاكثرٌ مًن يضٍُحك ونفسًٍه حّزيٌنه
قلبها موطن الازهار وانا اعشق الازهار


إنٍ§كّآن§عفتّو§حّبنّآ§فحنّآ§ترآنّأ§عأيفيّن§مّن§يّج نب§دربنّأ§وآللّهّ§مّآنّركّضٍ§ورآة

][/\][غَرِيّبُـًـٍـــهٌ هَالّدَنْيَــــــا مَالهًا صَاحِـٌـٍـُـْـِـًبِْ][/\][

صـ§ـدقـ§ـيـ§ـنـي~مـ§ـقـ§ـدر~أخـ§ـونـ§ـك~لانـ§ـي~مـ §ـخـ§ـلـ§ـوق~مـ§ـن~الـ§ـوفـ§ـا

قـالـولـ،؛،ـي عـلامـ،؛،ـك رافـ،؛،ـع الـ،؛،ـراس..!!ومتبـ،؛،ـاهـي..قـلـت يكـفـ،؛،ــي إنـ،؛،ـي..؟ ؛؛ عــ،؛،ــنـ،؛،ــزي

(~·.¸(~·.¸اذا وصلت الى القمه فاترك بصماتك وغادر¸.·~)¸.·~) 

مـاجـاك قلبـي راح منـي ينـاديك حتـى ضـلوعي لجـل عيـنك كسـرها

الروح دائم الى المحبوب مشتاقه.شوق إللذي يشتكي من بعد معشوقه.وأذا تذكرت وصله وساعه فراقه.يفز قلب يتله للغضي شوقه.

سٌـِ™ـهٌـ™ـِل~احٌِـ™ـبٌـ™ـُِكْ~لٌِـ™ـٌـَكْـُِـ™ٌـن ُ~صٌِـ™ـٍعٌـ™ـٍْـبُ~انٌِـ™ـٍسٌـ™ـُاِكٌ

أنا جيتك طفـل ضايع حنان الحب ما ذاقه؟وصلت لعالمك صدفه..دخيلك لا تخليني << أحب هالنك مووووت 

™مسكت~القلم~لأكتب~همومي~فبكي~القلم~قبل~ان~تبكي~عيو ني™

مو الشطاره كل من قالك احبك تركض وراه الشطاره بعز جرحك تلاقه يركض وراك

جـ المر على شانـك ـرعـ؛ـت حـ لي ظهر وسنـاد ـسـبـ؛ـتك حـ أحـزانــي أحـزانــك ـسـبـ؛ـت يـ مانكـون أبـعــاد ـهـمـ؛ـك 

لَوكانَ الحُــبُّ كَلِمَـاتٌ تُكْتَــبْ لأَنْهيــتُ أقْلامِــيْ لكِــنَّ الحُـبُّ أرْواحٌ تُوهَــبْ فَهَـلْ تَكْفِيـكَ روحِـي.

ســMــــحابة حب ياعمري تمطر فـــAــي سما دنياك وتعطر قلــMــبك الدافي وتقولك "مستحيل أنسـRــاك

][^][*][شًٍـًٍاًٍُب الٍُقٌٍُلٌٍُب شًٍـًٍاًٍُب الٌُرآٍُسًٍُ...عًٍُاٌمًٍُلٌٍُنٍُُي مٍُرٍهٍُ بإٍحًٍٍُـسٍُُاس...][*][^][


ويـ™ـاك أعـ³ــيش بجـ‰ــو ثـ"ـاني فـ?ـي عالـ@ـم مـ؟ـا فـ؟؟ـيه الا أنـ?ـت وانـ+ـا!!

ضحــــك حبيبــي دام وقتــك مسليـــك بكـره تمــــــــوت مــن القهــــر لا نسيتــك

§ يـ~ـعــلـ?ـم الله مـ&ـالـ?ــك بــقــلـ™ــبــي شـ+ـريـ¼ــك§

حبيتك الوقت كله مابقت ساعه تركت لك هالدقيقه حبني فيها


أٍكَـِّبٍرٌ قٌٍهُِرٍّ ٍلاِ ٍضُاِعِْ عٍُمَرٍكٌِ وٍُرِاُ اٍنُسٌِاَنٍّ تٍبُيِّ غَِلاهٍُ وِهٌِوً يَِبٌيٍّ اٍنُسَِانٍّ ثٍاَنِيّ


مٌلُيٍتَ اُشٍوٍفً اٌلُغٍيْرِ وًمٍنًاَيٌ اٌشُوٍفًكِ .. وَاٌلُشٍوَقِ ذِاْبٍحنِيٍ وٌاُنَاً مْنٍكِ مٌحُرًوِمٍ


آٌهٌ يُاًقَـوِ قْلٌبٌـكُ تُجٍـِرِحٌنَي مَـًنُ قٌلًـَبِ ٌوتُـرًوٍحًِ .. آُهُ قُـًوَلْيٍ وٌرُبُـكٌ مُـنِ عِلٍمٌـٍكً دُرًسَ اًلٌجُـْرٍوٍحٌ


ان ضُاًعَتٍ مٍفِاٌتْيُحً اًلُوٌفُاً مُنٍ ِكْفُوٌفُ اُلٍزِمٌنُ أٌوِعٍدٌكُ مْاُيٍضِيٌعُ مٌفٍتٌاًحَ حًبُكٌ دٌاُمٌنًيِ حٌـي ِ


اٌوُعِدٍكٌ مٌاُيٍوْمِ اٌنُسٌىُ اٍلًيَ فًيِ قٌلُبًيِ عِمٍلًتًةْ لٍمُاً سُلٌمٌتًهً بٍدٍيٌنُكٍ وٌاُنٍتٌ قٌدٍاُمًيٍ ذٍبُحُتِةَ


اٌغًاًرِ مُنُ ٌنٌفٍسٍيٍ اَذَِاَ فْيِكٍ سٌوٌلٌفٌتَ .. اَشٍلًوُنٌ لا شٌفُتًكَ مِعً اٌلْغْيَرٍ ..


فٌتُحًتَ أٌغُلًىَ ًأًوَرًاقٍيِ .. لْقٍيٌتُكً عَمٍرِيَ اُلٌبٍاًقَيْ لٌقًيَتٍ اِسًمَيٌ يٌضُمً اُسًمَكٍ...وٍمٍسُتًحَــــــيًلَ مًثًلُكً اًلآٌقَُيَ


بُشُيًلَ مْـٍنَ عًمٍـًريً اٌيًـاْمٌ وٌلَُكَ اُهٍـدَيًهٌـاُ بْـٌسُ خٌوْفًيِ إًُنٌكً فًـيَ وًُصُـلً غًيَـٌرْيِ تًُقًضَِيَهًـاُ‍



تَعََّلَمْتْ أَزَيَنْ ضِحْكِتِيْ وٌالْقْلُوُبْ أَسْرَارْ§عَلَى إِنِيْ بْخِيِرْ بْعِيِنْ مَنْ يَّجْهَلّ أَحْزَاَنَيْ


::]¦[:: ماعاُِِد يغُرِيُ دِفُا صُِوتك ًِولا ًًَِهدِابُك قلبُيِ ًواٌعرِفهُ لِين ُصًِدٌ ُلاتنادُيِ ::]¦[::


عَّرَّفْتْ قَدَّرِيّ عّنْدُهُمْ..مّالِيْ مَّعَّزْهَ بّقَلْبُهُمْ..أّبْنِيَّ قُصورْ الَّمَحَبَه..وٌالَّهَدِمْ هُوّ طَبْعُهُم


اضحـ%ـك مـ™ــردك بـتـواجـ½ـه الـدمـ$ــعـة امـ²ـا علـ?ـى جـ?ـيتي ولا عـلـ-ـ ـى فـراقـ@ـي


:::]¦[::: قَالْوّ:حّبيِبَكْ بْعِيدْ..قّلّتْ:المَحَبَه تّزِيدْ؛مَعّاهّ مانِيْ وَحِيدْ؛ُروحِيْ وٌروحَهّ سُوَى :::]¦[:::


تٌِرٍْىُِ لا أٍْنًتََِ وٍُلا غٍّيِِرًِكٍْ وُِلا عٍَشِْرًهِ مُِنّ أٍشًكٍاَلِكٌِْ ، يٍَخًلِونٍْيً أذِْلً الٍنًفِسّْ أٍوّ عٍَنِْ كًلٍمّتِيًِ أٍرُْتَِدْ



لٌِـًوٍ كُـٍ¼ـًانٍَ قًٍـلَِـبٍـّيٌٍ ِنًـٍاًوَِيًِ الًـِيَـّ™ـُِّـٍومُِ يـُنٍـَسِّـاٍكِّ لًـٍقِـُطٍّعًِ عُِـًٍرٌوِقٍُـ$ـُِهَ ٍوُانٍُِزٌعٌٍهٌ مٍُِّْنٍ َمٌٍكٌِاٌنٍـ@ُـٍّهِ


مًارْاِحّ تًحِسْ فِيّنُيُ الاٌ لما تٍوًقِفّ عَنًدٍ قِبْرٍيّ وتًقَوِلٍ هْذّا اللًي بّالاٍمِسُ يَمٍوُتٌ فّيٌنُيْ



أًنًاَ ُاًحْبٌكَ ًوُلا ًفٌكٌرًتّ ْاخُوٌنكً وْقلبٌيُ َبًاُلَهُوْا ُعٌايًشٌ يٌصُونَكّ


(u) مَْسِكيٌنـٌِ , قَلَبٍيْـ ، كُمٍْـ ، يًعُاْنِيـ(u)


][¤][واللْهـ لَجـ ـ ـازِي رَاعٍ ـ ـي الْصَد باْلَــ ـ ــصٌدْ ¤ وأصِد عَنْهـ وكَنٌهـ ماهُو مَ ــوجُود][¤][


ذُليًتنُيٌ بحٌبكَ ًماَصُارَّتَ َمحبُهً ُليتُنيً َّطعنَتَّ قُلبيَّ وًلاَّضُعًفَّ َلحَبٌك

منقووول لعيوونكم ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*حـور العين*

*أسـرار الليل*


*تسلموو على المرور والصوور*

*والبااقي تسلمون على المرور*

----------


## hope

السلام عليكم


وهذا مجموعه صوووور مني

انشااء الله تعجبكم 




































يتتتتتبع

----------


## hope



----------


## hope



----------


## سكرة التصميم

*شكرا على الموضوع اختي ننتظر جديدك فلا تبخلي علينا تقبلي مروري اختك سكره*

----------


## سكرة التصميم

*شكرا على الموضوع اختي ننتظر جديدك فلا تبخلي علينا تقبلي مروري اختك سكره*

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
شكررررررررررررررررا
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## زهرة الصباح

يسملوااااااااااااا صور رووووووووووووعه

تسلمين ع المجهود

موفقه يارب

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يعطيك ألف عافية 
روووووعة .. إبداع
تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

يسلمووو على مروركم

تحيــــــاتيـ

----------


## زهرة الوفاء

رووعه بجد
كله ابداعي 
شكرا

----------


## أسرار الليل

مشكوووووووورة خيتوو ع الجهود الطيبه
يعطيك العافيه 
وفي إنتظار جديدك

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## اسيرة شوق

في مره فطوم حطت موضوع وهو مو حلو؟













الحلووو مـايطلع منه الى الحلو

تسلمي فطوووم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
السلام عليكم 



يستطيع جميع الأعضاء المشاركة في هذه المكتبه

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## اسيرة شوق

السلام عليكم

عندي مجموعه من الصور وبحطها




وهذي تناسب اسمك

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## اسيرة شوق

[IMG]http://z03z.***********/wawa%20(19).gif[/IMG]


























































ت ا ب ع

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المشاركة أسيره

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تابع لكن للشباب

----------


## اسيرة شوق

نرجع للبنوتات

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## اسيرة شوق

احنا في الخدمه

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلموووووو ع المجهود جميعاا

ان شاء الله بعدين احط مشاركاتي 

تشاااو

----------


## hope

ابتسام السهـم يعطيك الف عافيه ع الطرح ..

مجهوود رائـــع .. يعطيكم الف عافيه ياارب ..

بنتظاار جديدكم  

تحيااتي

----------


## كبرياء

_مرااااااااااااااااح ــــــــب ..._ 

_وهذي مجموووعهـ صور نايس من كبريـــــــــاء_ 





































_أممممممم ..._

_قد تكون لي عوودهـ ..._ 

_شاكرهـ مجهودكم..._

_تح ــــــــــيااتوو_

*كبريـــــــــــــــااء*

----------


## نور العقيلة

صوووور روووووووعةيسلمووووووووو على هيكـ مجهووود

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروور والمشاركة جميعا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

url=http://9or.cc][/url]

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم

url=http://9or.cc][/url]

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## fatemah

يسلموووووو على الصور الرائعة منكم

تحيــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## soosah2

كيفكم 
اخباركم
عاد انا بقت منكم كم وحدة عجبتني
فقلت عيب ما اعطيكم بعد
تفضلوا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المرووور والمشاركة جميعا

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم

[IMG]http://img135.**************/img135/4545/552d51ffpa9.png[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img339.**************/img339/6556/e2cee88ee8zh2.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## إبتسام السهم

...

...

...



[IMG]http://img223.**************/img223/8946/3089301171972545kp2.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img223.**************/img223/4960/0863f89a22hv9.gif[/IMG]
...
[IMG]http://img223.**************/img223/7104/msndollzu1196411405bx3.gif[/IMG]
...

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم

.

.

.

.

.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

..




..

..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

..

..


..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

[IMG]http://img155.**************/img155/3065/msn2zi3.jpg[/IMG] 


..

..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

..












..

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم

[IMG]http://img151.**************/img151/5002/14813650ub1.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://img151.**************/img151/1347/84209299zp8.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## أسرار الليل

يعطيك الف عاافيه اخووي ع المجهود الطيب

----------


## اسيرة شوق

السلام 


.
.

.
.

.
.

.
.

.
.

.
.
.
.


.
.

.
.

.
.

----------


## اسيرة شوق

\\




\\




\\



\\



\\



\\



\\



\\



\\



\\



\\



\\



\\



\\



\\



\\



\\



\\



\\



\\

----------


## اسيرة شوق

\\



\\



\\

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أحلى صــورة خخخخخخخخ





هذي بعد حلووة ^^^^

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الموضوع مفتوح للجميع


الي يبي يشارك ويحط صور وتوبيكات ورموز حيااااااااه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

<A href="http://www.noriny.com/album/17/album.php?action=shwo&file_shwo=aa16.gif" target=_blank>

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق

<A href="http://www.noriny.com/album/17/album.php?action=shwo&file_shwo=aa131.gif" target=_blank><A href="http://www.noriny.com/album/17/pic/aa131.gif" target=_blank>

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق

<A href="http://www.noriny.com/album/17/pic/aa0bb50.gif" target=_blank>




































<A href="http://www.noriny.com/album/17/album.php?action=shwo&file_shwo=aa0bb37.gif" target=_blank>

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق

كلمات الماسنجر - صور كتابية للماسنجر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*صور كتابية للماسنجر* 
<A href="http://www.noriny.com/album/17/album.php?action=shwo&file_shwo=aa0bb29.gif" target=_blank>

----------


## اسيرة شوق

<A href="http://www.noriny.com/album/17/album.php?action=shwo&file_shwo=a26f43aa1b.gif" target=_blank>














?>

----------


## اسيرة شوق

?>

----------


## اسيرة شوق

[ التوبـيـكـآت ]



الصـورة الموح ـدهـ :







نـبـدآ :







·$4·$,45الحَبّ ·$0مَثَلّ ·$4اٍلشُوُكـٍ ·$0يَقٍوَىّ إذًآ ·$5مَـ‘ـٍآتّ












·$14..{ ·$#0080FFأنآ ترآ ·$14/ ·$#0080FFمآ عآد لي بـ·$14[ ·$0·$,#0080FFالصبر ·$14·$,0] .. ·$#0080FFحيل ·$14/ }..












·$7..{ ·$#0080FFهي دنيآ ·$7/ ·$#0080FFوعلى كل حآل ·$7.. ·$#0080FFغـصبـن عنّآ ·$7/ ·$#0080FFنسآيرهـآآ ·$7}..











·$1¦(f)¦ ·$#FF0080[ ·$50كل ع،ـآم ·$#FF0080] ../ و " ·$1أنتم ·$#FF0080" ·$50بــ__ـــخـير ·$1¦(f)¦·$#0080FF












·# ·$,1 ·$8•·$7•·$0• ·$8-=[·$7 ·$7إذآ على الأحزآن مآ عدت أهتم / الحزن أنآ ويآهـ علآقه قديمه ·$7·$8]=- ·$8•·$7•·$0• ·$,8 ·$,7 ·$,8














·$1عـشــ_ــت ·$50/ ·$1الـ غ ـريب اللي فقــ_ــد ·$50[ ·$1عـز مجلآآآس ·$50] ..













·$1. { ·$4يبقى الوفآآآ ·$1.. / ·$4فينـآآ ·$1} . { ·$0·$,4أحلى مآ فينآآآ ·$,0·$1/ } . الله لآ يبعدنآآ ولـ/ [ ·$4بعض يخلينآآ ·$1]













·$14¦-¦ [ ·$#0080FFتكــ_ـــفـى ·$14] ·$7طلبتكـ، ·$14.. ·$7غـّمـض عيونكـ ·$14/ و " ·$#0080FFفكر بي ·$14" ·$7شـوي ·$14¦-¦













[c=0][a=1]•!¦[•أيـ ـه إكتبي في [/a=1][/c=#FF0080][a=1][c=#FF0080]صفحـ ـة العمر مآـآ فـآت•]¦!•[/c=0][/a=1]














·$0·$,1إن لم تكـن .{ ·$4ذئبآـآ ·$0}. / عآـآدي كـن .{ ·$7حم ـآـآر ·$0}.



..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المرووور جميعا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/o7I47576.png[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/QmM47642.bmp[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/ESU47691.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/Wc347740.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/QsW47791.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/OLR47859.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/shX47920.gif[/IMG]

----------


## إبتسام السهم

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/nOi48032.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/9Tj48097.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/0Pw48839.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/vVQ48883.gif[/IMG]

----------


## إبتسام السهم

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/Tg749483.jpg[/IMG] 




[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/h6P65449.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/d7z65494.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## إبتسام السهم

شاركوني بوضع الصور

----------


## وردة الجنة

شكرا لك خيتوووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## hope

*مجهوود تشكر عليه* 

*يعطيك الف عافيه على الصور اخوي ..*

*لاعدمنااا جهودك*

*تحياتي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المرووور جميعاً

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## hope

يسلمو حبيبتي على المجهود

يعطيك الف عافيه حلووتي

ننتظر جديدك

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> يسلمو حبيبتي على المجهود
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه حلووتي
> 
> ننتظر جديدك



 
*الله يسلمك حور على التواجد الطيب*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

||Girls*||









*

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## اسيرة شوق

صباح / مساء الخييييييييير

*نبدآء..!

||Boy**||

















,
*

----------


## blackskulls

واخيرا حصلت  هلبرنامج العجيب اللي بيشتغل مع كل انواع الماسنجر
ربنا يحفظكم جميع

----------


## روح الانسانيه

الله يعطيكم العافيه على هذا الموضوع

اخواتي لو سمحتم اذا احد يملك صوره (طاوعك قلبك تخليني وتروح ) الي فيها الفتاه وليست العين الي فيها دمعه

فاتمنى ان تزودوني بها 

ولكم الاجر والثواب 

موفقات يارب 

موضوع قمه بالروعه

----------


## سجينة الآهات

وووووواااااو مكتبة مسنجر ولا أروووووع .. يعطيك ألف عافية 
لا حرمنا مجهودك الروعة 
ألف تحية

----------


## hope

*يسلموو أسوورة على الصوور ..*
*رووعــــــــه مرره ..*

*ربي يعطيك الف الف عــــافيه ...*
*ولايحرمنــ،،ــــا منـكــ ..*

----------


## khozam

....مشكور....
مشكور ......مشكور 
مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور ............... .. .........مشكور 
مشكور.........مشكور. ............. .........مشكور...... ...مشكور
مشكور............... مشكور........ .....مشكور.......... .....مشكور
مشكور............... ..........مشكور...........................مشكور
مشكور............... ........... .................... ..........مشكور
مشكور............... ........... .................... ........مشكور
مشكور............... ........ .................... .....مشكور
مشكور............... ..... .................... مشكور
مشكور............... .. ........ مشكور
....مشكور....
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور للجميع

على المواضيع والصور والنك نيم والرموز وكل شي موجود بالموضوع

تحياتي وبالتوفيق

----------


## الرعب الصامت

*شو هالزين كله* 
*يزاج الله ألف خير*

----------


## hope

*وهادي رمووز مني* 

* 


           

     * 



يتبعـ

----------


## hope

* * 


*      * 
*    *

----------


## hope

*          *

----------


## hope

*     * 


*          *

----------


## hope

*
        *

----------


## hope

*       * *       *

----------


## hope

*           

       
*

----------


## hope

*     

         *

----------


## hope

*        

  *

----------


## hope

*               *

----------


## hope

*                 *

----------


## hope

*                   *  

* 


وبســ* 


*يارب تعجبـــكم .,,,*


*و* 
*دمتـــم بخيير*

----------


## rose sweet

مـشـكـورهـ         
تـحـيـاتـيـ

----------


## حلا الروح

مشكوووووووووووورين

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكووووورين

----------


## سوما

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو عالتووبيكااااااااااااات والصورررررررررررر

من جد من جد روووووووووعه

----------


## الملاك

يسلمووو ع الطرع الرائع

تحياتي :الملاك

----------


## أبو سمر

شكررررررررررررررررررراً

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*يسلمو على الجهود المبذولة ..*
*ربي يعطيكم العافية..*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554386_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554392_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554393_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554394_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554405_s.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554406_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554407_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554408_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554409_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554416_s.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## اسيرة شوق

[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554417_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554418_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554419_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554420_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554428_s.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554430_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554431_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554432_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554433_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554434_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554436_s.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## اسيرة شوق

[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554437_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554448_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554451_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554453_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554452_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554455_s.jpg[/IMG]





[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554469_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554468_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554471_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554473_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554474_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554475_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554476_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554477_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554484_s.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554466_s.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## اسيرة شوق

[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554485_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554486_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554487_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554488_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554489_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554490_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554491_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554492_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554493_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554494_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554495_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554496_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554497_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554500_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554502_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554503_s.jpg[/IMG]










[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554506_s.jpg[/IMG]







[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554508_s.jpg[/IMG]







[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554517_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554518_s.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## اسيرة شوق

[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554524_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554525_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554526_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554527_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554528_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554534_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554535_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554536_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554551_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554552_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554553_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554560_s.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://al7lwamoot.***********/photos/554561_s.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## همسه

:ongue:  :ongue:  :ongue:  :ongue: 
*يسلمووووووووووو للجميع*
*الله يعطيكم العافيه* 
*بقت وااااااااااااجد من عندكم بصراحه روووووووووووووووعه*

----------


## king of love

تحميل الصور كامله اخر الموضوع 

هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 730x659 .
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 726x659 .
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 728x663 .
هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائيا . إضغط على هذا الشريط هنا لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها . أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 745x255 وحجمها 43 كيلو بايت . 
تحميل الصور كاملة 
http://www.free***s.com/q6r25/Msn-Pics.rar


=========================


يتبع >>>>

----------


## king of love

يتبع

----------


## king of love

مكيااااااااااااااج

 
 

 


 



 





 
 




>>
>>
يتبع

----------


## king of love



----------


## king of love

كيوووت














>>
>>
>يتبع

----------


## king of love



----------


## king of love

[img]

----------


## king of love

يتبع

----------


## king of love

يتبعـــ,,

----------


## king of love

تابعــ,,

----------


## king of love

وكمان دول صور انمي 





































يتبعـــ,,,

----------


## king of love

][] صور ل school 





















يتبعـــ,,

----------


## king of love



----------


## king of love

يتبعــ ..

----------


## king of love

صور ميك اب





































يتبعـــ

----------


## king of love

food


































يتبعـ

----------


## king of love

والحين صور لSeasons






















يتبع

----------


## king of love

مطربين وممثلين اجانب

----------


## king of love



----------


## king of love



----------


## king of love



----------


## همسة ألم

يعطيكم الله ألــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف عافيه 
الصور والنك نيمات يهبلوووووووووو وجنننون

----------


## اسيرة شوق

وهدي صور لهانا مونتانا

طننننن

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*يسلموووووووو*
*اختي يعطيك العافيه*
*لا عدمناك*

----------


## الحب خالد فيني

رررررررووووووووووووعه

----------


## أموله

كل واحد يدخل يحط تيوبك او صورة مسن  :toung: 
طــبعا كل نـــك راح تكون طريقة عرضه بالصورة تحت النك .. 
·$26 هَذِي ·$(230,000,000)وَرْدَة ·$26لِلهَوَا هَذِي جُرُوحِــكْ ·$(230,000,000),,, ·$26عَطْنِي رُوحِي سَيِدِي أَوخِذْهَا رُوحِك
 
______ 
l·$3l·$4l·$5l·$6l·$7l·$8l·$9l·$10l ·$(227,017,106) ღI LOVE YOUღ ·$10l·$9l·$8l·$7l·$6l·$5l·$4l·$3l
 
________________ 
كانـ ·$4 الرجولة ·$80خانتكـ لحظة الخوفـ ● ·$4 ● ·$80 ● لبسنيـ شماغ وابشر بعزكـ
 
__________________ 
·$41 bReAk ·$(000,128,192) tHe ·$(255,000,128)RuLeS ·$6 F!nD ·$3 yOuR ·$46 FrEeDoM
 
_____________ 
·$50خطُـايٌ ·$34انـيٌ سئلت وجيت ادوٍرٍ للغايبُ اسبـابُ°•..§(F)§..•°·$50خطُـايٌ ·$34انيُ تعلمتُ الـوٌٍفـا وٍالنـاسٌ كذابـهٍ
 
_____________ 
·&·$4,62<---·$37,62.•°"¤·$28,55•·$62,37•·$55,28•·$62,19II ياولفي وينـ؟؟ـك II·$55,28•·$62,37•·$28,55•·$37,62¤"°•.·$4·$4--<<
 
_________________ 
·$4· °• ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ •°·$1 ج ــــبتهــــا ·$4ع ــــلـــــــى·$1 الـ ج ــــــــــرح ·$4·$4 °• ҳ̸Ҳ̸ҳ •°
 

______________ 
·$25..[ ماأضمن لك الأيام.. ·$·$(255,108,182) أضمن لك إحساسي·$·$25...لو نفترق أعوام ·$·$(255,108,182)مايموت أخلاصي ·$ ·$25]..·$·
 
_____________________ 

·$(137,197,197)ღ ·$1طعنت ▫ ·$(115,185,185)قلبـي ·$1▫ ·$1بهجرانك ·$(137,197,197)ღ·$0
 
________________________ 

·@·'·$(238,147,204)][ .. ·$(204,182,106) ما هقيت ·$(238,147,204) ][ انه السعاده ][ ·$(204,182,106) خيالن في خيال !!!!!! ][
 
__________ 

..
·$46 ღ·$1 بتم ·$46احبــك·$1 طول العمــر ·$46ღ

.........
¬°•| ·$1راح ·$4 اترك ·$1 لك ·$4 كل ·$1 شي ·$4 وارحل |•°¬·0

..........
·$0·0·$,2·$11~~~~الكل يقسم انه إنسان صادق والصدق يقسم مالقى صدق إنسان~~~~

.......... 











تعــــبت  :wacko:  
 :noworry:  اذا شفت تفاعل حطيت

----------


## hope

*فكرت الموضوع مكرره* 

*يدمج مع الموضوع الأقدم* 

*http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=41432*

*يعطيك العافيه* 

*تحيآتي*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

مجهود رائع فطووم 
يسلمووووووووا 

بأنتضار جديدك 

دمتي كماتحبي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*بسم الله ...* 
*جبت لكم صورمسن تجنن صدق كثير بس شي*  
*وانتمنى التثبيت*  

*يالله نبدا ~ْ* 
** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

** 

**

** 
** 
** 
** 

*تاااااااابعـ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

القسم الثانيـ انميـ ينات 











































يتبــــــــــــــــع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يتبــــــــــــــع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*القسم الثالث 

الجماجم* 






































تااااااااااااااااابع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تااااااااااااااابع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*القســــــــم الرابــع ( pink ) :









































يتبع } ...*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*











































يتبـ ـ ـ ـــــــــ ع*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ااااااااااااااهـ تعبت بكره اكمل لكم باقي واااايد

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يسلموووو ع المجهود 
حلوووين كتير مررررره 
عجبوني بجد ^_^
والله يعطيش العافيه ما قصرتي 
ننتظر التكمله 
لا عدمناك
تحيااااتووو

----------


## فوفو الحلوه

يسلمواااااااااااا خيتي
صور روعه 
لاعدمنا من جديدك 
تم اللطش 
تحياتيــ...

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*القــــــــــــــــسم الخــــــامس ( Love ) :


































يتب،،،،،،،،،،،،،،ع*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*






























لسى ماخلصنا هع*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*























* 

*يتبعـ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*القســـــــــم الســـادس ( مشكلة ) 
































*

*يتبـــــــــــــعـ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل



----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*القـــــسم الســـابع صــور ( ممثلات ):


































[/





بعد في ...}*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*▪

▪

















يتبع
❤

▪*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*[*











*[*








يتبعــــ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*[


**







































 

 

 

 

 



يتبــــــــــــــعـ*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

**

**

**

**

**

**


**


**





**


**


**


**





**


**

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

**  
**  
**  
**  

**  
**  
**  
**  
**  
**
**  
**  
**  




**  
**  
**  
**  








**

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اااااااااااااخ تعبت بعد شوي اكمل ليكمـ

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ما شاء الله 
حلووووين مررره 
وعجبوني بجد 
الله يعطيش العافيه ما تقصري 
لا عدمنا جهودك خيتووو
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*





 



 



 



 

** 



 



 

 

 




  


 


  

  


*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

**








**




**


**


** 

** 




**


 
* 

*** 
* 


**** 
**
**
***

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*

 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 

تاااااااااااااااااااابعـ 
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

** 
** 


** 


** 

** 
** 


 


 

** 







** 


** 

**
** 

** 


** 

** 


** 



تاااااااااااااااااااااابعـ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تااااااااااااااااااااابعـ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل



----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تااااااااااااااااابع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تاااااااااااااااابعـ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

امممم اليوم تعبت بكره باكمل ليكم اذا شفت ردووووود

----------


## أموله

اعشقهم تسلمي .

----------


## Malamh Cute

السلام عليكم ،

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ..

صور نآيس ومجهود احلى ..
وربي يعطيك العآفيه

لاعدمنآك

تحيآتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اممم مافي ردود واجد بس عشان عيون اموله وكروزهـ بكمل لكم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل



----------


## أموله

جنآن تسلمي ...

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل



----------


## عاشقة المستحييل



----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

/
\
/

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

/
\
/

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

/
\
/










































/
\
/

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

/
\
/

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

/
\
/

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ٍوٍوٍوبـث}"
~> تـ.ع.ـبت يمكن بكره اكمل ليكم 





/
\
/

"دمتم بح ـب وسعآ‘إْده"

----------


## hope

*يعطيك العـافيه خيتو ع الصور*
*الحـــــــــلوووه*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووا ع الموووووووووور


أنتضروني غداً

----------


## أموله

يسلمو ننتظر القديد ..^_^

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

[IMG]http://reemaa.***********/114801782.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://reemaa.***********/n.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://reemaa.***********/Stay_Tonight_by_larafairie.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://reemaa.***********/Image%28097773%29.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://reemaa.***********/Image%2806777%29.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://reemaa.***********/Image%287891%29.jpg[/IMG]






 

 

تاااااااااابعـ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

~~~~~~ 






~~~~~~





~~~~~~





~~~~~~









~~~~~~













~~~~~~ 




~~~~~~




~~~~~~

 

~~~~~~



 

~~~~~~








~~~~~~

 

~~~~~~






~~~~~~ 





~~~~~~ 



~~~~~~ 





~~~~~~ 



~~~~~ 



 تااااااااااااابع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعـ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

سنعود بعد قليل

----------


## أموله

قميلين قدآ قدآ يثلمووو ..~~}.}

----------


## ياراا

ايننووووووووووووووووووون 

ماقصرتي يعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تسلموووووووووووا ع المرور العطر ...

لاخلاولاعدم...

اذا فضيت راح احط لكم انشاء اللهـ...

أنتظرووووووني...

سي يوو ..~

عشووووووقهـ..~}

----------


## بلسم لجروح

*مشكورة على الصور الاكثر من روعة*
*مجهود رائع*
*تحياتي*

----------


## خادمه الحسين

يهبلوا مرررررررررررررررره

ويستهال حتى يثبت الموضوع من صج متعوب عليه 

يسلموا على الصور الروعه 

تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اي والله المفروض يثبتون الموضوع لأنه واجد تعبت 



 :signthankspin:  ع المرووور 

لاخلا ولا عدم من طلتكم البهيهـ 

لا تحرموني تواجدكم بمتصفحاتي 

دمتوا متواصلين معي 
تحيااااتووو 

عاشقة المستحيل...~ْ}

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تاابعـ ,,


































يتبعــ ,,

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تااابعـ ,, 
















[IMG]http://www.***********/files/arb-up-2008-6/uKx28022.jpg[/IMG]







يتبعـ .,,

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تابعــ ,,
















**

*<واااهـ حلووهـ* 
 
يتبعـ ,,

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تاابعــ,,






 


**

**


يتبعـ ,,

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تااابعــ,,
















يتبعـ,,

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

**

**


















يتبع

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تااابعـ,,

 





**

**









 




** 

**

يتبعـ,,

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تاابعــ,,






 
 


 
 
 
 


يتبعـ,,

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يتبعـ,,

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تااابعـ,,, 
































يتبعـ,,

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تاابعـ,,









**


*.* 

**

**

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

. 


* .* 

** 

*امم تعبت بكرهـ لو الا بعدهـ اكمل لكم* 

*باايوو*

----------


## دموع حائره

مشكورهـ عالمجهود الناآآآيس ^ ــــــ^

يعطيكـ العافية 

تحياااتي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

|||يعطيك العافية|||

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*وبـــس*

*ان شالله تعجبكم*

----------


## أموله

يعطيك الله الف عآفيه ع المجهود الحلوو ..


ربي يحفظك

تحيآتوو ~~

----------


## أموله

يعطيك الله العاافيه ع الموضوع القميل قدآ



تحيآتوو 

اموله

----------


## ضياء الصغير

روووووووووووعة

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

لله يعافيك 




:)

----------


## دموع حائره

مشكورهـ عالصور الناآآآيس 
يعطيــــ العافيةــــك
لاعدمنا جديدكـ المميز
تحيااتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

الله يعافيك ...

منوره بتواجدك

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يعطيك الف عافيه على المجهود

والصوور الرووعه 


تحيتي لك

----------


## hope

*يسلـــمووو حبوبه ع الصور*
*حلوووووين أووييي* 
*لاعدمناا جديدك غلاتوو*
*تحياتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ماشاء الله أكثرهم عجبوني..


تم لطش البعض مع خالص شكرنا لجهودكم ..




يعطيك العافية حبابة..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..



دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## fatemah

يسلمووو ع البيكتشر النايس
لاعدمنا روعة الجديد
سلاموو

----------


## آنسة دراقة

مررررررررهـ يهبلوووو .... :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 
 :kaseh: 

مشكوووورهـ

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمو على المرور

----------


## Sweet Magic

المشاكسة 

يعطيك العافية  

ما ننحرم جديدك  

دمتي بخير

----------


## النظره البريئه

اخذيت لي كم صوره 
يسلمووو
يعطيك ربي العاافيه

----------


## سعود الكويكبي

يعطيك العافيه والله شي حلووووووووووو

----------


## Malamh Cute

تسلمي يآقميله ع آلصور النآيس ،

ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه يالغلآ ،

لاعدمنآك يآرب ،

سي يو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلوين

----------


## هدوء الغرام

الله يعطيكِ العافية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا عــــــ الصور 
يسلمــــــــو

----------


## أموله

[c=4]فٍي [c=50]الـدًروٍبْ[/c] هيُـِآ نغٍنَـيً [a=#AAFFBF]فُي[/a] الًمِسًـارحْ و [c=50]الِسُـاحٍاتُ[/c][/c]
[c=4]فٍي [c=50]الـٍבـقوٍلً[/c] هٍـياً [c=50]نغٍـنًيِ[/c] ينَطـٍلقْ [a=#AAFFBF]لـٌבـٍنُ الـٍבـْياةٍ[/a] [/c]







[c=#804040]هًـذِىْ [c=#0080FF]الــבـًْـكٍـاَيهٍ[/c] اבـًلٍىّ [c=#0080FF]בـًـٍكـّايهْ[/c] عـٍن [c=#0080FF]بنًتِ[/c] בـًلـِوًه[/c]
[c=#804040]اسٍمٌهـآ [c=#0080FF]فلٍوْنـٍه[/c] ..... [c=#0080FF]فٍـلوًنـِهْ [/c] اللٍـطًيـْفـٍـهً [/c]





[c=50]يڪٍْتشفِ [c=45]الٍغاًمٍض [/c]والمْثٍير [c=45]يًسٍـتٌنٍتـجْ[/c] بالعـًقٍـل[c=45] الـٍڪبيًرٍ[/c] [/c]
[c=45][c=50]•[/c] كٍوًنـآِن [c=50]•[/c] الًرجـٌِلٍ [c=50]الًصغيـًرٍ[/c] يبـًدٍو[/c] [c=50]وآٌثقٍـآ [/c]





[c=3]رٍابـُـحِ يْا [c=0][a=4]كًـابتْـنٍ[/a][/c] هـًدٍافّ [c=4]فـٍيْ [/c]الُمٍـرًمٍى [c=0][a=4]صًبـْت[/a][/c] الأهٍـدَافْ [/c]





[c=#800080]مـٍآروًكـِو [a=#C0C0C0]مـًآروٍكـوْ [/a] اسٍْـمـًي [a=#C0C0C0]مآرٍوكـًو [/a] الصِـغيْـرٍهّ[/c] [c=#C0C0C0]●●[/c]
[c=14]اهـٍلا [a=#800080]ًبـڪِْـم[/a] يآ اصٍدًقـِآءْ[/c]





[c=#0080FF]فٍي يـوًمِ [c=#FF0080]هـَمٍسْـت[/c] فٍي اذنـًيّ مٍن [c=#FF0080]يمٌـٍسُِح [/c]عٍنّ قٍلبـِْي حـٌزنٍيْ[/c]
[c=#FF0080]يرٌجعٍنـُي [c=#0080FF]خضُـرٍاءْ [/c]اللًـونٍ [c=#0080FF]اعًشٍـاشًا [/c] للأطـٍيارً [/c]





[c=#804040]هًاكٍــونًا [c=6]مْاتـٌاتـٍا[/c] .....[c=6]حـٍڪْـِمًة[/c] نغــٍمًهاْ[c=6] لٍـزيـًزِ[/c][/c]







[c=#FF0080]عاشتٍ [a=#FFAED7]حيًاتها[/a] بالـٍבـًبْ والخٍيرُ غنٍتُ [a=#FFAED7]للانٍسٌ[/a] والزٍهّر واْلطٍير [/c]
[c=#FF0080][a=#FFAED7]هٍايـًديْ[/a] الجُمٍيلًة [a=#FFAED7]هٍايًديْ[/a] اليُتيـْمٍة [a=#FFAED7]هايًدِيْ[/a] الكٍريًمِة[/c] 






[c=14]لآ تنٍـْسًـىـﮯ [c=3]اخٍاڪ [/c]تـًرعاه [c=3][a=15]ٌيـدْاٍڪْ [/a][/c]لا تنـٌٍسـىـٍﮯ [c=3]اخًاڪٍ[/c][/c]





[c=39]مـٍرًرتْ[/c] [c=46]بخآطُـٍريً[/c] فٍڪًْرٍة [c=39]عبَرٍتُ [/c]ظُـلٍتْ [c=46]الذٍڪرٍىً[/c]
نـًسٍيْتٍ [c=12]الـٌحزّنٍ [/c][c=46]شًوقٍـا [/c]لٍلًغـِدْ [c=12]الأٍفـِضًـلْ[/c]






[c=46]يٌـבــبً[/c] [c=14]تعـًلم كلِ مَا [c=46]يجًهل[/c] .. [c=46]يـٌבــٍبً[/c] الخًيِر وَِ يـًسِـعى[/c] [c=46]للأفٍضْل[/c] 
[c=46]احـٌذٍرْ[/c] [c=14]مٍيـغـآرٍلوٌ[/c] [c=46]ــــــــــــــ[/c] [c=46][a=15]يآسُوٍسٍآטּ[/a][/c]







[c=#FF359A]لٍيـْدٍيـٌﮯ [c=#008080]لٍيـدِيـُﮯ[/c] مٍآ أروًعٍهْـآ [/c] [c=#008080]●●[/c]
[c=#008080]ليًـدٍيـٌﮯ [c=#FF379B]»»[/c] لًيـِدْيـُﮯ [c=#FF1C8D]هٍيـآ[/c] مًــِ ξ ــْهـٍآ[/c] [c=#FF379B]●●[/c]






[c=3]ابـًرٍقيـﮯ [c=#940168]ارعٍـديـًﮯ[/c][c=7] ابطٌـاًلا[/c] [c=6]‘‘[/c] وًعـدٌوڪْ [c=#95008C]انُبــٍل[/c] [c=7]وًعــْد[/c][/c]
[c=7]∂∂[/c] [c=3]هٍـًــٍزُيـًمٌ[/c] [c=#95008C]الٍـْـرْعٍـدً [/c] [c=7]∂∂[/c]






[c=#FF3535]هٍيـًآ يـآ [a=19]בـًنيـْـٍنَ[/a] [c=#006BD7]سًآبـقٍــًـِيـًﮯ[/c] الايَـٍآمً[/c] [c=#0070DF]●●»[/c]
[c=#FF3535]لنعيًـشِ [c=#0080FF]السٍنيـٌـن[/c] فٍـْي دٍنيُـآ[/c] [c=#0080FF][a=#88C4FF]كـَلأבــٍلآم[/a][/c] [c=#FF3535]●●»[/c]








[c=#0076EC]»*-*«[/c] [c=46]سٌـٍآنـٍشًيرُوِ [c=#0075EA]بطَـٍلٌ[/c] مٍغًـوٍآرٍْ[/c] [c=#0076EC]»*-*«[/c]
[c=46] »»[/c] [c=#0076EC]احًــِببًـِنآه [c=46]كٍبٌـآرِ[/c] وصٍغْـآرِ[/c] [c=46]»»[/c]





برب  :wink:

----------


## أموله

برب

----------


## أموله

اتمنى اضافه منكم مع السلامه ْ~

----------


## $ روز $

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

صوره روووووعه .. عجبوني مررره .. مررره نايس ..

تحياتي ..

روز!!

----------


## abbaso0oh

مشكووووووووووره على تعبك عاشقة 

وننتظر كل جديدك

تقبلي مرووووووووري

----------


## النغمه الحزينه

صور نايس كتير حبيبتي : عاشقة المستحيل
ومشكوره على جهدك المبدول
وربي يسعدك

----------


## hope

*حلوين أوي*
*تستاهلي احلى تقيم ـ ـ ،،*
*لكن الفكره مكررهـ سوف يتم دمجهـ مع الموضوع الاقدم  ـ ـ ،،*
*http://alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=82064*
*يعطيك الف عآفييييه ـ ـ ،،*






*دوم لانتظار جديدك* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ما شاء الله صوور مررره روووعه 
متعووب عليه وإلك أحلى تقييم ع المجهوود غناتي
الله يعطيش ألف عافيه 
وموفقه لكل خيررر

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يعطيش ألف عافيه ع المجهوووود
لا عدمنااا جديدك
تحياااتووو

----------


## hope

*طرح رآئع خيتو* 
*كآفكره مكررهـ* 
*سوف يتم الدمج مع الموضوع الأقدم ـ ـ ،،* 
*وبأمكآنك والأعضاء التكمله* 
*يعطيك العآفييهـ* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*الآكوااااد*

•$,#0000FF••$,#FF0080••$,#FFFFFF عل روבـي •#فدوة•# عيونڪ •#•'ياבـبيبي•# •' وانتہ الغالے

•$#800080●•$1••$1••# لو•# خيرونے فيگ ميزة عجيبـﮧ•$,#800080 لخترتڪ انت ڪلك عجيب

•$#FF0000ღღ •$1 בـبيبي آنتَ•$#FF0000•# تـבـب•# غيري •$1تفضّل روحْ •$#FF0000•#وانسانے •# ღღ

•$,#808000 •$,#FFFFFF •$,#FF8000 •$,#FFFFFF •$ •$#808000•#مَيِّتْ •# •$#FF8000بـבـبگ

•$#C0C0C0|||•$#FF0080||| ~ •$#C0C0C0•# يالغلآ لآ تقلل •$#FF0080•' الصبري•' •$,#C0C0C0 لاتحطم باقے آمالھ

•$,#FF0000 •$,#000000 •$,#FFFFFF ~{ أعشَق ترابَهْ و•#•$#FF0000 اندفن•# •$1فيہ حية

•$#804000 واللـﮧ أבـبك حپ •$#00FF00•#وأهواڪ•#•$#804000 وבـبك غزا في القلپ•$#00FF00•# واحتل

----------


## اسيرة شوق



----------


## كبرياء

*ثآنكس لكل المتوآجدين ..~* 
*هذآ مني ..~ } منقوول ..!* 

** 

** 


** 



** 



** 



** 



** 



** 


** 






*1]* 



*[c=14]يـاطـول ليل [c=55][a=15] السّهر [/a][/c] / لاغبت / [c=55]ياطـولـه </B>[/c]..!</B>[/c]* 



*[c=14]وحـشة و [c=55] هـمّ[/c] و كــآبـه جـوَّ / [c=55]ذبّـآحــه </B>[/c]..</B>[/c]* 






*2]* 




*[c=#008080]والله لو حبيت غيري[c=#FB7186] لاقتلـڪ[/c] واموت </B>بعدڪ ..[a=19]ْ}[/a][/c]* 





*3]* 



*[c=6]كــنت آظنـــِّك مـــن [a=6][c=0]ع[/c][/a]</B> ـيــــونـــي [c=6].. |</B>[/c] [c=14] مـــــاتطيح [/c][/c]* 


*ليـن [c=6]" [/c]في عينـي آرتفـــع غيـرك [c=6]و[/c] ..</B> [c=6]طحت </B>[/c][c=#CB6BBA]طحت [/c][c=#E3B3DB]طحت[/c]* 




*4]* 





*[c=57]يـا قلـب |[c=57]|</B>[/c][a=#C0C0C0] لا تحـزن [/a][/c][c=57]|</B>| وهـذا نصيبـك[c=57] [c=14]..~[/c][/c][/c]* 




*[c=14][c=57]~[/c]</B> لا عـاد تشكـي [c=57]لحظـهـ </B>[/c]~ فـراق و بعـاد [/c][c=57],,[/c]* 







*5]* 



*[c=#006B9F]~</B> كنت اظنك إنت [c=#F986B7]لـ [c=#004080]/[/c] جروحي [/c]دوىـآ [c=#F986B7] ::.[/c]</B>[/c]* 



*6]* 




*[c=6][c=6][a=19] ضيعتني [/a][/c] حسبي الله عليك[c=19] ..</B>[a=6] ! </B>[/a][/c][/c]* 




*[c=6]وتقول إن[c=19] الوفا</B>[/c] هو من طباعك[/c][c=19] "~[/c]</B>* 





*7]* 




*[c=#808080] ●[c=46]●[/c]</B> من"</B>[c=46] دونـك [/c]"</B> آنـا الدنيا لا مابيـهاإآ [c=46] ●[/c]</B>●[/c]* 




*8]* 



*[c=67][c=51]][[/c]</B> من عطـآك [c=51]الحــق </B>[/c].. [c=51]تنســانـي </B>[/c]و تروح ؟! [c=51]][[/c]</B>[/c]* 



*[c=67]وتــآخذ ][</B> [c=51]الدنيـَّا [/c]</B>بــ مجملهـــــا [c=51].. /[/c]</B> معــك</B>[/c]* 




*9]* 





*[c=55] علمتني و اشلون [c=46]آحـن </B>[/c] [/c][c=55]..![/c]</B>* 



*[c=4] علمني كيف [c=55]اقسى </B>[/c][/c] ..* 



*10]* 



*[c=14]تعال أصير لك[c=57]/[/c]</B> [c=#0080C0]شاطي[/c][c=57]/[/c]</B> إذا حزنك يصير ~ </B>[c=#0080C0]أمواج [/c],,[/c]* 



*[c=0][a=#0080C0][c=57] "[/c] تعال وخذ فرح قلبي إذا [c=2]قلبك </B>[/c]بدا يعاني [c=57]~[/c] [/a=#80C5EA][/B[/c]* 

** 
*سي يوو*
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

*تَزعلْ الدٍنيآ گَلهِآ ولآ مَگـرِوهْ يمٍّسگَ ..*  






 


*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## أموله

الزمن شاتني [c=15]|[[/c] [c=4]شوته[/c] [c=15]]|[/c] قـ [c=4]س[/c] ـمت قلبي انا [c=15]|[[/c] [c=4]نصفـ[ ]ـين[/c] [c=15]]|[/c]
[c=1]انـا ماهمني[/c] |[ [c=4]الشوته[/c] ]|[c=1] همني[/c] |[[c=4]نصف قلبي[/c] ]| [c=1]وين[/c] [c=4].! 



[/c]


乂


·$#CC0000 شف آخر اللي صآر فينـﮯ [a=4]·$0·#فقر·$[/a=16] [a=4]·$0دمـ·$[/a=16] [a=4]·$0..[/a=16]
·$#808080 حسبي عليڪ ·$#FF0000 ,, ·$#C0C0C0 ان ﮘآن نشّفت ·#·$·$#BB0000دمي


乂



[c=14]لَحْظَهَ[/c] [c=38]بِهَآ[/c] [c=14]كُلّ [/c] [c=15]{[/c] [a=16][c=38]الْفصُوُلّ [/c][/a] [c=15]..![/c]
{ (F) ..!


乂


- [c=14] بَعَدْ ماً [c=#800080]غ ْ[/c]ـاًبْ ، عَنْ عَينـﮯِْ تواَجْهنـِاً [c=#800040].. !![/c][/c]
[c=14] وَقَفَتْ .! وٍِ شهـ [c=#800040]قْ[/c] ـت بأسمـﮧ ، وٍِِ [c=#800040]دَمَعتِيْ [/c]ساًلتْ .. !! [/c]


乂


·$3" ·$1تَفآخُـر·$3" ·$1[ [a=#ED1863]لَعُنبٌو غّ ـيرٍك[/a]] /, تٌرى غـ·$28يْـ·$1رَك يَمًـوٍ·$3ـّوٍ·$1تُ ·$14هًناكٍ ·$28~


وربًـ·$1[·$28ـُي·$1] ·$14يٍنتظرْ ·$3[·$#E81741 كَلـ·$1مٍ·$28 ـَهّ ·$3] ·$1.. وأصُد وهَوَ ·$14يَكٍلمٌنْي


乂


[a=16] ليه نشك [c=6]من شِقَاَناّ[/c] و نظلم الوقت و نلومه ![/a]
و [c=6]الخطأ [/c]دايم خطانا .. !


乂


[c=4]{[/c] [c=10]..[/c] [c=6]صـ [c=1]ع[/c] ـب علي [a=14]أجفاڪٌـ[/a][/c] [c=10]..[/c][c=46]!! [/c]


[c=46] وتبيني بـ [c=1]ع[/c] ـد [c=6][a=14]أنسـاڪٌـ[/a][/c] [c=10]..[/c][c=6]!![/c][/c]


乂


[c=14]إنت تدري وين بيتك يا[ [a=20]مهبـــول[/a] ] [c=20]?[/c][/c]
[c=14]بين ضلعين الغلآ [c=20]![ [/c]مٍَآلتِ عُليًــــگ [c=20]]![/c][/c]


乂


[c=#C62243][a=#BFBF80]سَأفتقِدُڪَ[/a] , أتعلَـمْ[c=#ABAB58] /[/c] مَتَى .. [c=#AFAF61] 



[/c][/c]
[c=#B6B66D]حينمَا[c=#C40000] ,[/c] [a=#BB0000]لا أراڪَ [/a] مجدداً ..[c=#C10000] ![/c][/c]















يتبــــــــع

----------


## أموله

لاحد يرد لين ماخلص

----------


## أموله

*
























































*




*












*
يتبـــع

لاحد يرد

----------


## أموله

يتبع

لاحد يردددد

----------


## أموله

*




*
*












*
*












*
*












*
*








**



*
*












*
*








*

يتبــــــــــــع

ماحد يررررررد

----------


## أموله

*







*
* 












*
* 












*
* 












*
* 












*
* 




*

----------


## أموله

(1)




*[c=1]وهـم[/c] [c=45]×[/c][c=14]كـل المواعيـد[/c][c=45]×[/c] [c=1]وهـم[/c][c=14]،،[/c]*


[c=1]إيميلها،،وبطاقة التعـريـف،،ورقم جوال ،،كل مابقى منهــا على[c=45][[/c][c=14]رغم الغياب[/c][c=45]][/c]احيـابهـا[/c]






(2)





*[c=15]..{[/c] [c=27][a=10]شـغ ـب المشاع ـر[/a][/c] [c=15]![/c]*





حسـبتڪ [c=27][a=10]غيمه[/a][/c] صيف [c=10].. {[/c] وتعدي [c=10]![/c]







(3)




*[c=14]-{[/c] [c=1]أختنــاق[/c] [c=14]!![/c]*


*[c=1][[/c] [c=14]يتقاتلون بداخلي..أمان حبك و رعب فراقك....[/c][c=1]وأخـتنـقـ [/c] [c=14]![/c] [c=1]][/c]*






(4)





[c=46]●[/c] [c=1]ماقتلته[/c][c=46]؟![/c]





بس [c=46][[/c] [c=1]هو[/c] [c=46]][/c] مات [c=46]فيني[/c][c=1].....!![/c]






(5)




*[c=14]كَيَفْ آحٍّرٌٍرٌٍ[/c][c=63]..{[/c] [c=14]آلصٍْرٌٍآخٌِـِِّ[c=63]![/c]ـ[/c]ِِّ* 


[c=14]مًنْ [c=63]جًِْسٌِِّدًٍ[/c] لمً يَعًٍدًٍ [c=63]جًِْسٌِِّدًٍيَ[/c][/c]






(6)





*[c=1]![/c] [c=49]أنسـاك[/c] [c=1]![/c]*





من اللي حط [c=1][a=49]هالفڪـره[/a][/c] براسك [c=49]؟![/c]






(7)




*[c=45][s]لاغيرك[/s] سكن[c=55]დ قلبيდ[/c][s]ولا غيرك[/s] وطى [c=55]ترابي[/c][/c]*


[c=45]لقيتك [c=55][ارض][/c] في عمري من الأشواق [c=55]ممطورة[/c][/c]







(8)





[c=14]*هذآ [c=55]أنآ[/c] شفني [c=1]بـ [c=55]غ[/c] ـيآبك[/c] بلآ صوت [c=55]![/c]*[/c]





[c=55]إختآرني[/c] [c=1]/[/c] لحظة رح ـيلك [c=1]سكوتي[/c] [c=55]![/c]






(9)




*[c=10]●[/c] [c=14]الناس واهلك و[c=1]الـ [c=10]ع[/c] ـصافير[/c] و[/c][c=51]الشمس[/c]*


الكل من بدري [c=51]صحى[/c] فـ [c=10]/[/c][c=1] انتظارك[/c]






(10)





[c=14]*ربَع [c=61]الـ [c=45]ح[/c] ـزن[/c] في صدري [c=45]/[/c] وهَب [c=55]الغرام[/c] [c=61]..![/c]*[/c]






(11)




[c=1]*[c=7]..{[/c] مدري [c=7]أنا[/c] إللي صح [c=14]ومـ [c=7]خ[/c] ـطي[/c] زماني [c=7].![/c]*[/c]


وإلا [c=7]|[[/c] [c=1]الخطا مني[/c] [c=7]]|[/c] وزماني هو الصـح [c=7]...! [/c]







(12)





[c=1]كن[/c][c=14]×[/c] [c=46]أحبك[/c] [c=14]×[/c] [c=1]لاسمعها دون[/c] [c=14]نفس[/c] [c=1]![/c]





واحدٍ صلَى ولكن ما [c=46]خ[/c][c=1]ـشع[/c]





(13)




*[c=46]დ[/c] [c=1]تـ [c=46]ح[/c] ـبني [/c][c=46]..![/c]*


آمد لك يدي [c=1]/[/c] يباس تكسر يدي[c=1]×[/c]وتشبني[c=1]×[/c] [c=46]وتحبني[/c][c=1]..![/c]





(14)





[c=61]*[c=28]أنت[/c] ماتطري على بالي[c=28]...{[/c] أبد [c=28]~[/c]*[/c]





[c=61]أنت بالي [c=28]وأنا[/c] من [a=28]يطري[/a] عليه[/c]





(15)




[c=14]*يوم [c=55]ع[/c][c=45] ـافتني[/c] الكراسي .. [c=55]متـ[/c] [c=45]/[/c] قــاعـد [c=45]..![/c][c=55]![/c]*[/c]






(16)





[c=1]*قد قالوا اصحاب [c=58][[/c][c=15]الحكم[/c][c=58]][/c] وانا بردد ذا [c=58]المقـال[/c]*[/c]





[c=1]تصرفات اهل [c=58]الجهـل[/c] يشقى بها اهل [c=58]/[/c] [c=15]العقول[/c][/c]









(17)




*[c=36]إحرق[/c] [c=58]الـ [c=1]غ[/c] ـيم[/c] [c=14]كله لايهمك [c=36]...{[/c] [c=1]ظماي[/c][/c]*


[c=1]من عرفتك[/c] جفاف [c=7]/[/c] وماهقيتك [c=58]تسيل[/c] [c=36]..![/c]





(18)





*[c=14]≈[/c] [c=63]الصـ [c=14]م[/c] ـت[/c] [c=14]≈[/c]*





اشوفه قام يستدرج [c=63]≈[/c] البوح [c=63]≈[/c] 





(19)




*[c=14]ان [c=1][s]صد[/s][/c] عني بعد [c=55]هالـ [c=15]ح[/c] ـب[/c] قولوا له [c=55]: [/c] [/c]*


دمي ودم [c=55]،[/c] الهوى والشعر [c=1]برقبته[/c] 





(20)





[c=14]*[c=1]كذا[/c] من دون [c=1]×[/c] [s]ما ادري[/s] [c=1]×[/c] لقيته رتب [c=1]شناطه[/c]*[/c]





وانا للحين مو قادر ارتب [c=1]...{[/c] وش[c=1] صدم[/c] فيني [c=1]..!![/c]






(21)




*[c=1]بنام يا [c=55][[/c] [c=15]تنهيدة الـ [c=55]ص[/c] ـدر[/c] [c=55]][/c] تكفين[/c]*


فكي ازارير التـ [c=55]ع[/c] ـب [c=55]...|[[/c] [c=1]وارحميني[/c]








(22)



*[c=14]سجل [c=1]دخولك[/c] [c=46]/[/c] لجل [c=1]اسـ [c=46]ج[/c] ـل[/c] دخولي[/c]*



يامن على [c=46]/[/c] [c=1]شاني[/c] تسجل د[c=46]خ[/c] ـولك




(23)


*[c=1]أرجوك[/c] [c=15]لآ شفتني[/c][c=1] ضآيق[/c] [c=49]تخليني[/c]* 



[c=1]وإليآ[/c] هدى البآل [c=49]غربهآ[/c] و[c=49] شرقهآ[/c]



(24)



*مطار [c=1].. ![/c]*



[c=1]ونّاس[/c] تحجِز .. [c=1]للمفارق[/c] عمٌد ..




(25)


*[c=0][a=14] تدري شسوي لا ضناني الشوق واتعبني [c=1]؟ [/c][/a][/c]*



اسوي بعيوني كذا [c=0][a=14](-_-)[/a][/c] [c=1]و[/c]اتخيلك




(26)



● [c=14][c=29]ربّيْ[/c] اشرَحْ لِي [c=51]صَدرِيْ[/c] ، و يسّر لِيْ أمرِي [/c] ●





(27)


*[a=27][c=1]¤ تـكـفـى ¤[/c][/a]*



[c=27]أبي أنام .. إعتقني لو[/c] [c=1]دقايق[/c]



(28)



*[c=1]معاد لي[/c] [c=10][[/c] [c=29]مزاج[/c] ٍ [c=10]][/c]*



يشتهي [c=1]..{[/c] [c=29]الفرحه[/c] [c=1]} ..[/c] [c=10]![/c]



(29)


*[c=1]の [/c][c=14]في يوم[/c] [c=45][a=15]الحشر[/a][/c] [c=1]..[/c]* 



العبد [c=45]الظالم ..[/c] لخلق الله [c=45]..[/c] تزل قدماه عن [c=1]الصراط المستقيم[/c] 



(30)



*[c=14][c=1]..{[/c] من حياتك [c=1]تم[/c] تسجيل [c=1]الـ [c=46]خ[/c] ـروج[/c][c=46] : [/c][/c]*



أمسح [c=1]الكوكيز[/c] [c=46]والغٍ[/c] معرفي [c=1]}..[/c]



(31)


[c=14]*آلزجآج برقــّته [c=10][[/c] [c=29]إحسآســي[/c] [c=10]][/c] [c=29]! ..[/c] [c=10]قآبل[/c] للكـــسْر* [/c]



مير [c=29]آلزجآج[/c] آليآ أنكسر [c=10]..!![/c]حآذر تقرب[c=10] يجـرحك[/c][c=29].![/c















مخرج ...}




كن دآخلي طفل ..له آحسآس شآيب...



وآتركتــــه آلدنيــــــــــآ.... آلين يتعلم ,’



وكن آلشجر رجل يعرف آلسبآيب .......



ومآت ,, وترك كل آلحيآة .. تندم ,’



ذكرني ترآبه بآنسآن غآيب ,’.........



و عجزت من حزني عليه آتكلم ,

----------


## أموله

[c=1]’, أَثْرَ المَِفَارَّقْ [c=#13E1D7]صَعْبْ[/c][/c]
[c=1]غِيِّْمَةْ ~ [c=#13E1D7][a=1]سَوَادْ[/a][/c] وًٍِ [c=#13E1D7] لِيِّلْ[/c] [[c=#13E1D7]![/c]][/c]
’’

[a=1].[/a] [a=27].[/a] [c=1]اَللهْ يِجَاَزِيِکْ يَاَ مَنْ هُوْ [c=27]مِـفَرِّقْ[/c] بِيِنْ اَلْاِثْنِـِـ [a=36]2[/a] ـيِنْ[/c]
[c=1][c=27]فَرّقْتَْ[/c] بِيِنْهُمْ عُقْبْ مَا كَـانُوُا [a=27]نِــيَامَا[/a][/c]


,,,,,,,,,




[c=4][c=1]لٌوَبِكيفيِ[/c] ..[c=1] مآشكىَ حٌزنيَ[/c] لحِ ْزنيَ ![/c]

[c=1][c=4]وٌلآكآنتَ [c=1]{[/c] كِلَ آهآتَ تهِدمَ[/c] بجَ ْرحِيَ [c=4]وٌ تِبنيَ[/c] ! .. /[/c]</B>

[c=10]تْنِفِيَنْيٍ [c=14]{ خَ ْآرِجَ[/c] [c=15]/[/c] عَ ْآلِمكْ وٌإنتَ [c=15]بقَْلبيْ[/c] مسكنكْ[/c]

[c=0]...............[/c][c=10]أوٌقفْ [c=14]عَلىْ[/c] حٌدودكْ [c=15]..[/c] وٌلآتسمحَ [c=14]لِيْ [/c]أوُصِْلكَ [/c] [c=15]!![/c]</B>


[c=15]خِلّكْ مَع [c=3]"[/c] [c=4]أوٌهَامِكْ [a=15]بعَ ْيدٍَ[/a] لحِ ْالَكْ[/c] [c=3]"[/c][/c]


[c=15]ال[c=4]حِ[/c] ْلمَ مآيِصَدَقْ[/c][c=3] } -[/c] [c=4]تَرىْ لوٌ رَ[c=15]ج[/c] ْيَتَهْ[/c] [c=3]..!![/c]</B>



[c=#B0CF47]آسألكَ باللّهَ [c=36]وجآوبنيَ[/c] سؤآليَ [c=36]..[/c] وآسألكَ باللهَ [c=36]تصدق[/c] ف آلجوِآبَ [c=36]!!![/c][/c]

[c=#B0CF47]فيَ [c=36]غيآبيَ[/c] مرّ في بآلكٌ خيآليَ [c=36]..!![/c] ولاّ مآيفرِق[c=36] حضَورِي[/c] وآلغيآبَ [c=36]..؟؟[/c][/c]</B>




[c=#B8B870][c=28]وين[/c].؟.[c=28].ه ونيس الصّبح [c=#B8B870]والعصر[/c] واللّيل[/c] ..!![/c]

[c=#B8B870]..[c=28]في غيبتهَ[/c] " غ آبت " [c=28]جميع آمنيآتي[/c] ..[/c]</B>



[c=1]لو بعادك عني [c=4]|[/c] واقع [c=14]ع[/c] [c=15]ع[/c] [c=4]| . .[/c][/c]

[c=1]بعادي عنك [c=4]|[/c] مستحيل [c=14]ل[/c] [c=15]ل[/c] [c=4]| !![/c][/c]</B>



[c=46][c=28]تصًدّقْ[/c] إن [c=0][a=28]حبّك[/a][/c] خرّبً اخلآقًيْ [c=28]..!![/c][/c]

[c=0].........[/c][c=46] لآني إذْآ شٍفتًك [c=0][a=28]أطنّشْ[/a][/c] كِلً خْلُقْ اللّه [c=28]!!![/c][/c]</B>



[c=10][c=1]عشقتًكْ[/c] [c=14]{[/c] [c=10]الوٍقتْ كلّهً مآبًقّتٍ [a=15]سًآعٍه[/a][/c] [c=14]../[/c][/c]

[c=0].....[/c] [c=1][c=10]وً ترٍكتْ[/c] لكٍ هُالدقّيقْهً [c=14][[/c] [c=10][a=15]حبّنيٍ[/a][/c] [c=14]][/c] فيًهآ [c=14]![/c][/c]</B>


[c=6]أحطّ [a=20][ايدي][/a] على صدري [a=20][عشان][/a] أتأكّد إن لي [c=47]قََلْبْ[/c] [c=38]..![/c][/c]

[c=47]وأخاف أحكي وأنا مخنوق [c=38]..[/c] [c=6]وأبكي[/c] [c=38]..[/c] [c=6][a=20]وأستحي منّي[/a][/c] [c=38]..![/c][/c]</B>



[c=#808000].. { [c=10]ايإأم[/c] ![[c=11][a=10]حل‘ووَه[/a][/c]]! .. [c=10]كإأنت ايإأم[/c][c=11] حب‘ك [/c]...[/c]

[c=#808000][c=10]كنت ف‘ي روحي تس‘ري[/c] ..[c=10] كنت[/c] ![[c=10][a=11]بجنووووووون[/a][/c]]! [c=11]آإحب‘ك[/c] ..[/c]</B>



[c=45][c=18]صِبحيّة[a=#B60A82] آلبرِدَ[/a][/c] .. [c=18]شيَِنهَ[/c] .. [c=18]وأنتْ[/c] [[c=#BD1174] ب ل ح آلكْ[/c] ][/c]

[c=0].........[/c] [c=45][c=#B60A82]كنّکْ علىَ كثرَ [a=18]ناسِکْ[/a] عآيشَ[/c] [ [c=18]ب منفىْ[/c] ] ..![/c]</B>


[c=22][c=23]ترىَ[/c] .. " [c=15][a=23]آلدنيآ[/a=22][/c] " .. [c=22]بلا صَوتكْ[/c] .. [c=23]يتم آلح َزنَ يطويهآ[/c] ...[/c]</B>



[c=20][c=32][c=15]كلَ[/c] [a=20]آلنآسَ[/a] [c=15]عنديَ[/c][/c] .. ![c=29]بسَ مآ بيهمَ[/c] " [c=29][a=23]بدونكْ[/a][/c] "[/c]

[c=23][c=20]تدري[/c] يا عمري [c=20]ب[/c] " [c=15]أنك[/c] " [c=15][a=23]عندي[/a][/c] "[c=29] كل الناس[/c] " أنت[/c]</B>


لي عوده بعد الصلـآآه

اذا عجبكم قيموني  :toung:

----------


## فارقني صبري

السلآم ..~
أعذريني على الرد   :bigsmile: 
بصرآحهـ موضوع متعوب عليهـ
مشكوورة عمري ..؛
وإلج أحلى تقييم
مووفقهـ ~ ]

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## أموله

شكرا ع المرور تعبت بكره اكمل لكم ياغلا

----------


## هدوء الغرام

تسلمي على هيك موضوع 
رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع ما نخلص من قولها 
مشكووووورة 
دمتي بخيرات

----------


## أموله

تسلــ م ــووو ع الــ م ــرور الــروحآني }

----------


## looovely

* يعطيك العافيه أموووولة*
* بج ـد رووعة*
* تسلمي عـ هيك توبيكات وصوررر*
* من القلب شوووكرررن* 
*تح ـيـآآآآتي*

----------


## fatemah

توبيكات صور رائعة
واكيد تم اللطش
تسلمي خية ع الطرح الرائع
ربي يعطيك الف عافية ع المجهود المبذول
لاعدمنا روعة الجديد
سلاموو

----------


## أموله

النموذج [ 1 ]




 


التوبك
[c=10]ҳҲ[/c=11] والله وطلع لك[c=10] ريش[/c] يالزين [c=1][a=10]وصرت تطير[/a=0][/c][c=10] ҳҲ[/c=11]


البرسونال
[c=1][c=10]الملح[/c] ويا العيش ... / [s]ماله معك[/s] [c=40][c=#005959]تأثير[/c=49] [/c=10]/ ...[/c] [c=10]ҳҲ[/c=40]



التوبك
*[c=3]ربينا[c=0][a=1] دلعـــنا[/a=32][/c] وقلنا [c=50]النهـــاية خير [/c][/c]*
البرسونال
*[c=50]وآخرها [c=0][a=1]بايعنا[/a=32][/c] ورايح[c=3] لحضن الغير[/c] !![/c]*



التوبك
[c=#F4007A]( الحــظ )[/c] ليه من [c=0][a=#FF0080].. طـــاح ..[/a=1][/c] يتعب معه [c=#F9007C]راعــيه [/c]
البرسونال
*أزرع أنا [c=#F20079]التفاح[/c] وغير [c=#F4007A][s]تهنى فيه[/s][/c]*



التوبك
*[c=55]يادنيـــــا[/c] [c=1]ҳҲ[/c=46] ياغــــرابه [c=1]ҳҲ[/c=46]*
البرسونال
*كان العشــم [c=55]يبقى لي[/c] ... [c=46]ويمــوت[/c] فيني [c=55]لحـــالي[/c]* 


التوبك
*[c=5]يدري [c=7]°•[/c] [c=#FF5B0D]في[/c] [c=7]•°[/c] ... عيني [c=7]°• [/c][c=#FF5809] داره ومقداره [/c] [c=7]•°[/c][/c]*
البرسونال
*[c=5]لكن طريقه أختاره [c=#FF5B0D]~ خلوه يشوف ويجرب ~[/c] ومايلقى غيري حبيب•°[/c]*



التوبك
*[c=0][a=1]خلوه على كيفه[/a=6][/c] يدور غيري [s]يرتاح[/s] وارتاح أنا [c=6]من تفكيري [/c]*
البرسونال
*[c=1][s]مافاد[/s][/c] لا حبي[c=6] ولا تقديري [/c]مابيه حتى لو تعنى [c=0][a=1]وجاني[/a=6][/c]*



التوبك
*[c=12]اللي [c=#00AA00]يسوي[/c] سواته ماهو [c=#009500]" عاقل "[/c] [/c]*
البرسونال
*[c=#009700]يحبني [c=12]" موت "[/c] [s]ويصاحب[/s] ثاني [/c]*



النموذج [ 2 ]


 



التوبك
[c=51]ويلاه[/c=3] ضاق [c=#00BB00]/ الصدر /[/c] وماذكر [a=51].. [c=0]" يسأل "[/c] .. [/a=3] علي [c=51]/ ويلاه / [/c=3]
البرسونال
[c=3]نساه[/c] طــول الهجــر [c=51]ولا الصــبر[/c=#007100] مــن قســوته [c=3]قسّـــاه[/c]



التوبك
*[c=62]Oo[/c=45] [c=#B95C00]جبّار[/c] [c=62]ياهالـزمن( ماتنضمن ) فيك البشـر[/c] [c=#9B4E00]جبّـار[/c]*



التوبك
*[c=46]ღ[/c] [c=46]حـــبنا[/c=1] [c=46]ღ[/c] يانـــور عينـــي[c=4] لايضــيع [/c]*
البرسونال
*[c=46]احفظـــه[/c] حتى [c=46]يلم بنــا[/c] [s]اجتمـــاع[/s]*



التوبك
*[c=#FF2894]ياخلّي ღ [c=#660066]القلب[/c]ღ [c=1]قلبي[/c] [c=#710071][s]لك وديـــع[/s][/c] ҳҲ[/c]*
البرسونال
*[c=#750075]Ҳҳ امــر امــرك [c=#FF158A]ياهــوى[/c] [s]( بالــي ) [/s] [c=#FF1A8C]يطـــاع[/c] ღ[/c]*


التوبك
*[c=#0080C0]ناوي ترجع حبيبي[/c=1] (U)[c=#008ED2] .... ] تعتذر عن كل شي [ ....[/c]*
البرسونال
*[c=#000000]بــس أنا خايف تجيني ماتلاقــي فينـــي شــي[/c=#008FD5]*



التوبك
*آه ياحبك [c=0][a=8].. للمشاكـل[/a=1][/c] آه ياحبك[c=#CCCC00] للزعـل[/c] :S*
البرسونال
*[c=#C4C400]كــل ماقلنــا[/c]هدينا .... ] [s]حـــدك[c=#C4C400] أســبوع[/c] وتـمـل[/s] [* 



النموذج [ 3 ]


 


التوبك


*[c=#FF0080]يعني عاجبكـ اللي صاير ( حبنا ) كله عناد[/c=14]*
البرسونال
*[c=14]انت تغلط وانا اساير بس [c=#FF0482]صدقني[/c] بعاد(W)[/c=1]*



التوبك
[c=#FF6666]سويت له كل .. [/c=#7575FF][c=#FF6262]} مستــ ح ـيل ... }[/c] [c=21]وبعينه أخلاصي[/c] [c=#FF4242]قليل[/c]
البرسونال
[c=#6464FF]لكنه ناوي عالرحيل [/c][c=#FF6C6C]/ سلام منه لو رحل / ..... [/c][c=#6C6CFF]} والباب يوسع له جمل ... }[/c]


التوبك
*[c=67]Xx تبغــاني Xx[/c=50] [c=3]أتعب[/c] [c=50].... وأنت[/c] [c=67]مــاتتعب[/c=51] [c=#6F6F00]شلــون [/c]*
البرسونال
*[c=67]هذا الهـــوى[/c=51] [c=#009500]..... مافـــيه يمـــه [/c] Xx [c=50]ارحميني Xx[/c=3]*




التوبك
*[c=57]/ مستريح //[/c] [c=0][a=2]البال ... [/a=30][/c] [c=1],, ولا قيل ولاقــــــال ,,[/c=12]*
البرسونال
*.[c=0][a=12]... شــــاري[/a=21][/c] [c=57]// الـــــراحه /[/c] [c=2]مـــالي ,, بالهمــــوم ,,[/c=1]*


التوبك
[c=#FD007E][a=15]اجــيبه[/a][/c] [c=14][ يعني ] اجيبه[/c] .[c=#F4007A].. لوكان // تحـــت[/c] [c=14]الحـــراسه[/c]
البرسونال
[c=#EA0075]لاتقولوا ....[/c][c=14] مقدر اجيبه // لاتقولوا [/c][c=#FF0080][c=15][c=#FF0080][a=15]هذي صعيبه[/a][/c][/c][/c]








مخرج //




بكى كثير عيون واسهر له عيون



واول عيون ذاق الضيم عيني



ياتحب زيّك زيّ ماهم يحبون



ويمناك لحظه ماتفارق يميني



ياتجيني كلك حب وتحب بجنون



يايفتح الله لاتفكر تجيني


\

----------


## أموله

اهلا بأذن الله كل يوم بنزل لكم دفعه 

دفعتي الجديده






.
.


{ .. لا تولع النور ... خلي نورنا طافي
حلو المحيا \\ نوره بيننا كافي
في طلته ضي .. اضوى من القمر بشوي 
كله على بعضه \\ الله ياكافي



.
.





.
.



صباح الورد



.
.







التوبيكات :

































الاكوااد:


--------------

[c=#41856F][c=#306352][[/c] .. لاتولع النور [c=#306352]||[/c] خليـﮯ نورنا طافيـﮯ ’’[/c]

[c=0]......[/c][c=#306352]حلو المحيا نوره بيننا [a=#8FC9B6]كافيـﮯ[/a] .. ]
[/c]

--------------

[c=#737373][c=#24AE27]{ ..[/c] ودنيـﮯ لك [/c]

[c=#808080]او تعال[c=#24AE27] وجيبنيـﮯ[/c] لك ’’ صاحبيـﮯ [c=#24AE27]يا[/c]حبنيـﮯ لك[c=#24AE27] ..}[/c][/c]

---------------------

[c=1]لِلرُوحٌ بلّسِم [c=#BB4450]مَحبِوبيْـﮯ[/c]ٌ عَ ـسٍاهَ يِسّلَمٌ[c=#BB4450] ~[/c] [/c]

[c=0]..... [/c][c=#BB4450] تِسُليٌ الَرٌوحْ[c=1] رِقَة[/c] صّوَتهٍ [c=1]الَدٍافٌيـِﮯ
[/c][/c]

------------------

[c=#5486BC]| ~[/c][c=#000000] موعلى ﮔيفـﮓ[c=#BB4450] حبيبيـﮯ[/c] !![/c]

[c=0]...[/c][c=#5486BC] [c=1][تبتعد وتخون وعدك [c=#BB4450]’’[/c] والله لو حبيت غيريـﮯ لـ اقتلـﮓ واموت بعدﮒ[/c] ][/c]

-------------------------------

[c=#764A49].. مشتاق لـﮕـل [c=7]{[/c] همسه[c=7] }[/c] بصوتـﮓ ,,[/c]

[c=7].....[/c] محتاج اسمع [c=7]حتى[/c] سـﮕوتـﮓ ~

------------------------

[c=#BB4450]محتاج اشوفـﮓ يا ضوا[c=14] عيونيـﮯ "[/c][/c]

[c=0]...... [/c][c=14][c=#BB4450]قلبي[/c] وروحيـﮯ عنـﮓ [c=#BB4450]\\[/c] يسألونيـﮯ }[/c]

--------------------

[c=#D58095]لو اغيب[c=#737373] شويـﮯ[/c] عنه .. !![/c]

[c=0].... [/c] [c=#D58095]يقلب الدنيا ورايا[c=1] ~[/c] وان زعلت لحظات منه جا يدور رضايا }[c=1]..[/c][/c]

-------------------------

[c=#221F61]بعد هذا العمر [c=0][a=#221F61]ﮐله [/a=#3D36AB][/c]..[/c]

[c=0]...[/c] [c=#221F61]اﮐتشفت انك تسلا \\ ياهيـﮯ في حقيـﮯ ﮐبيره وانا ياغافل لك الله !! [/c=#595997]

-----------------------

[c=#9A2164][c=1]//[/c] ذنبيـﮯ في رقبتك يا قاسيـﮯ[c=1] .. [/c]ماوراك الا المآسيـﮯ [c=1] ~ ’ [/c][/c]

--------------------

[c=#D33236]حب من طرف [c=1]واحد[/c][c=14] ’’[/c][/c]

[c=0].... [/c][c=1]لابد [c=#D33236][[/c]يذبل (W) [c=#D33236]][/c] وشلون[c=#D33236] ورد [/c]يعيش من دون ساقيه !![/c]

-------------------------

[c=#A3A3A3]خلاص[c=#EF94E9] اببعد[/c] عنـﮏ خـلاص [c=#EF94E9]●•[/c] ابرحل ![/c]

[c=0]...[/c][c=#9A9A9A] خلاص ماجا [c=#EF94E9][[/c]القلب[c=#EF94E9]][/c] منـﮏ يـﮑـفيه ![/c]
.... خلاص ماجا القلب منـﮏ يـﮑـفيه !

---------------- 
برب

----------


## أموله

بآآآك ...


النـموذج 


\
/
\
/




\
/
\
/







الـاكـواااد : 



علمتني كيف آحب فيك الحياه

[c=14]علمتنيے ڪيف [c=0][a=4] آحب [/a=55][/c] فيڪ الحياه [c=4]..[/c][/c]


طوقتني ب الحب من كل الجهآت 
[c=14]طوقتني ب [c=4]الحب [/c=55]من كل [c=4][[/c] الجهآت[c=4] ][/c][/c] ..


------------------------------- 

[c=14]صِبُوا [c=0][a=4] الْعَذَاب [/a=55][/c] كَمَاْ شِئْتُم عَلَىْ جَسَدِيْ [c=4]..[/c][/c]


[c=14]فَلاْ شُهُودَ عَلَىْ [c=4]تََعْذِيبْ [/c=55][c=4][[/c] سَجَانِي[c=4] ][/c][/c] ..


------------------------------- 
2 ] 

حبك وليد الوفا والعاطفه

[c=#F8E3BA][a=#CC0664] حبڪ ~ [/a][/c][c=#CC0664][a=#F8E3BA] وليد الوفآا والعاطفﮧ [/a][/c] [c=#CC0664]..!![/c]

عيشتني سنين وياك ب دفا

[c=#CC0664]عيشتني سنين وياڪ ب [a=#F8E3BA] دفآا [/a][/c] ..


------------------------------- 3 ]

معقوله كلمه تغير حالي معاك 

[c=67]معقولﮧ [[c=#CC0664][a=#F8E3BA] كلمﮧ [/a][/c]] تغير حالي معاڪ[c=#CC0664] ..!! [/c][/c]

وإنت الروح في قلبي و وريده

[c=#CC0664]وإنت [c=67]الروح [/c]في قلبي و [c=67][a=#F8E3BA] وريده [/a][/c][c=67] ..~[/c][/c]



------------------------------- 

4 ]

الله ب شرك بلاني 

[c=#5A9AC0] ..[/c][c=#235681][a=#FAEACB] الله ب [c=#5A9AC0]شرڪ [/c]بلاني [/a][/c][c=#235681]}[/c]

وإنت ب الخير ابتلاڪ

[c=#5A9AC0]{[/c][c=#5A9AC0][a=#FAEACB] وإنت ب الخير [c=#235681]ابتلاڪ [/c][/a][/c][c=#235681]..[/c]



------------------------------- 

5 ] 

آه العنأ بي طال [ ي ]

[c=#7E0104][c=14]آه [/c]العنأ بي طال [[c=0][a=#7E0104] ي [/a][/c]][/c]

شايل هموم ڪبار

[c=#7E0104]شايل [c=0][a=#80000D] هموم [/a][/c] ڪبار[/c] [c=14]..!![/c]


------------------------------- 


6 ]

عآآف الفرح قلبي وكدر زماني ..

[c=#808080]عآآف [c=#CD4385]الفرح [/c] قلبي و ڪدر زماني[c=#CD4385] ..~[/c][/c]

وعاش الحزن عندي صباحه ويومه

[c=#CD4385][c=14]..[/c] وعاش [c=14] الحزن[/c] عندي صباحه ويومه ~[/c]




-------------------------------

7]


ليتك تعرف إني من البعد آعاني

[c=14]ليتڪ تعرف إني من الب ξ د آعاني[/c=4] [c=#D20000][c=14]..[/c]]!~[/c]

[ ]..!~

[c=4][c=14][ ][/c] ..!~[/c]


------------------------------- 

8 ]

وينه وينه توه يسأل عني وينه

[c=61]وينه وينه ..؟ توه ][a=#FAEACB] يسأل [/a][ عني وينه ..![/c]

شي غريب ...!! 

[c=61]شي [a=#FAEACB]غريب [/a]...!![/c] ^o)



------------------------------- 
9 ]

في غيبتك موتي حبيبي 

[c=63] •[c=20]●[/c] في [c=63][a=20] غ يبتك [/a][/c] موتي حبيبي [c=20]●[/c]•[/c]

آهون تقتلني ..

[c=0]
................................
[/c][c=20]• آهون [c=20][a=63] تقتلني [/a][/c][/c] [c=20]•[/c]



------------------------------- 

10 ]

هو بدينه شال من قلبي غلاه 

[c=#EA1E65]~ღ [/c]هو بدينﻬ [c=#EA1E65]ش[/c] ال من [a=#F488AE] قلبي [/a=#EA1E65] غلاﻬ[c=#EA1E65] ღ~[/c]




------------------------------- 

11 ]

راح وماصدق على الله كنه ينطرها من الله

[c=#269D9D]♥[c=#EB83A7]♥[/c] راح [c=#EB83A7]وماصدق [/c]على الله كنﮧ ينطرها من الله [c=#EB83A7]..![/c][/c]

لا هو راحمني ولاهو مخلي لي رحمه الله 

[c=#EB83A7]~ لا هو [c=#269D9D]راحمني [/c],, و لاهو مخلي لي [c=#269D9D]رحمه [/c=#186565]الله [c=#269D9D]♥[/c]♥[/c]



------------------------------- 

12 ]

(u )..}~

(u) [c=1]..[c=#C10000]}[/c]~ [/c]

طيبي مابين ب عينه ..

[c=0][a=#C10000] طيبيے [/a][/c] / [c=1]مابين ب [c=#C10000]ξ [/c]ينه [c=#C10000]..}~[/c] [/c]



------------------------------- 
13 ]

شسوي وآنا صار الحزن زادي وشرابي ..

•[c=51]•[/c][c=1] شسوي وآنا صار [c=51] الحزن[/c] زادي وشرابي [/c][c=51]..!![/c]




------------------------------- 

14 ]

هآآت لي شي وآحد يحببني فيك

[c=#4D7D54]هآآت لي شي وآحد[c=51] يحببني[/c] فيك [c=51]..؟[/c][/c]

بعد إلي سويته فيني الله يهديك

[c=#4D7D54]بعد إلي [c=51]سويته [/c]فيني الله يهديك[/c] [c=51][a=#4D7D54]..!![/a][/c]




-------------------------------15 ]

إنت قاسي وماتحس ومن حجر

[c=1][c=#33A7D2]~..[/c] إنت[c=#33A7D2] قاسي[/c] وماتحس ومن [c=#33A7D2]حجر[/c] [/c]

ماآقدر انسى كلمتك لي ماآبيك

[c=#33A7D2]ماآقدر انسى كلمتك لي [a=#33A7D2].[/a][a=1] ماآبيك [/a][/c][a=#33A7D2].[/a]




------------------------------- 

16 ]

ودني لك او تعال وجيبني لك

[c=#E4B6CA][a=#AB2C72]•[/a][/c][c=#AB2C72][a=#E4B6CA] ودني لك او تعال وجيبني لڪ [/a=#D896B1][/c][c=#E4B6CA][a=#AB2C72]•[/a][/c]

صاحبي ياحبني لك

[c=#AB2C72]~ صاحبي ياحبني لڪ[/c] [c=#AB2C72][a=#E4B6CA]•[/a][/c][c=#E4B6CA][a=#AB2C72]•[/a][/c]



------------------------------- 

17 ]

صرت ماضي في حياتي

[c=#000000]صرت [a=#E4B6CA]×[/a][c=0][a=#842258] ماضي [/a][/c][a=#E4B6CA]×[/a] في حياتي[c=#842258] }~[/c][/c]




------------------------------- 

18 ]

قلبي تعب من قلب مات الغلا فيه

[c=#790000] قلبي تعب من / [c=#C2323D]قلب[/c]/ مات الغلا فيه [c=#C2323D]~[/c][/c]



------------------------------- 

19 ]

إنسى كل الناس خليني آحنضك

[c=#808080]إنسى [c=63]كل [/c]الناس خليني [c=63][a=20] آحضنك [/a=15][/c][/c]}..

غمض عيونك وإنسى بحضني نفسك

[c=63]~[/c] [c=63][a=15] غمض عيونك وإنسى[c=14]/[/c] بحضني نفسك [/a=20][/c][c=63]..[/c]



------------------------------- 


20 ]

هذي آول مره أحس كلي عشق 


[c=1] هَذْيِ آوْلَ مَرَهْ أحْسَ كُلِي [c=#BF0000][a=15]عِشْق[/a=14][/c] •[c=#BF0000]•[/c][c=14]•[/c][/c]

إنطيني فرصه اتنفسك آخاف اختنق

[c=1]•[c=#BF0000]•[/c][c=14]•[/c] إنْطِيِني فُرصَه [c=#BF0000]اتْنَفسْك [/c]آخَافْ اخْتِنْق[c=#BF0000] ..![/c][/c]

----------


## أموله

اذا عجبكم قيموني ^_^ 








*الاكــــواآآآااد:



c=#008040]تجيني بـ [c=#FF0080]{[/c] ڪـلمتين جدآد .. تظن انك بـ[c=#FF0080] ترضيني [/c]. .[/c]



[c=#008040]تقول [c=1][ [/c][c=#FF0080]ا ا سف[/c] [c=1]][/c] ومن عيـني ارآضي " [c=#FF0080]قلبڪْ [/c]" الزعـلآن ..[/c]



,
[c=1][c=58]آثرْ[/c] [c=46]//[/c] المفآرقَ صعب [c=46].. [/c] وغيِمة سوآد و ليلْ [c=46]![/c][/c]



[c=1]. .[c=46] انساڪ[/c] هذا [c=46]{ [/c]الصعب .. لآ مابقى بي " [c=58]حـيـل[/c] " ,[/c]






,



[c=5]وش فيك | [c=6]غآآيب [/c]؟ طعنت " القـلب " بـ [c=6]غيابڪْ[/c] ![/c]



[c=5]ياللي " آحبڪْ [c=6]}[/c] [c=6]حـرآآآآآآم[/c] إنڪ .. تجآفيني [c=6]~[/c][/c]



,



[c=1]ليت - [c=28]الحنـآيـاْ[/c] - يآ هوآي { .. [c=28]قلووووب [/c],[/c]



[c=1]تشوف [ [c=28]حبـّي[/c] ] فيـڪْ .. وش ڪْثـره ! ![/c]



,



[c=#804040]أهيم بـ عالم [c=#D9006C]" الأحلآم [/c]" أدوّر للهـنا قدآم [c=#D9006C],[/c][/c]



[c=#804040]يصير أو مآ يصيرالقآڪْ [c=#D7006B]\\[/c] مآدامي مآقدرت [c=#D5006A]انسـآڪْ[/c] ~[/c]



,



[c=1]{ .. تِدُرَيْ .. آنِڪْ غَيِر ڪْل [c=#AA0055]آلنَآسِ وِآللهَ [/c]~[/c]



[c=1]وِ تِدُرِيَ آنَ [c=#AA0055]آلحِبُ مَخلِوَقٍٍِ[/c] " عُشُآنِڪْ " . .[/c]*

----------


## أموله

لاحد يرررررررررد

----------


## أموله

]i






.
.


[/URL]


.
.

الاكــــوآد :
.

[c=38]••{ [/c][c=1][s]مغرورهـ[/s] و [c=38]×[/c] الدلع [c=13]×[/c] قطعه مني [c=38]~[/c][/c]

[c=1]مغـرورهـ [c=38]..[/c] والكل[c=38][s] يغار[/s][/c] منـي [c=38]., ![/c][/c]


[c=58]آنـ¦ـا فيني [a=22]دلـ¦ـع[/a] نادر يميـ¦ـز طبـعي [a=22]الراقـ¦ـي[/a] ., ![/c]

[c=58]وقولـوا عنـ¦ـي [a=22]مغرورة[/a] تـ¦ـرى هالـشي [a=22]يسعـ¦ـدني[/a] ~[/c]


[c=10]لا [s]جميل[/s] [c=0][a=28]شفت[/a][/c] قبلي[c=37] -->[/c] ولا [c=28]بعدي[/c] جميل [c=37]., !![/c][/c]

[c=10]العذارى [c=37][s]رهن رمشي[/s][/c] ورهن[c=28] اصبعي[/c] ~ [/c] :$


[c=55]زيني [c=45]تمآدى[/c] وخلآهم • [c=0][a=45]يموتون فيني[/a][/c] • [/c]

[c=55]خلا كل [c=45][s]المزايين[/s][/c] صفر على[c=45] شمالي[/c][/c][c=55] .. !![/c]

[c=55][ [a=18] طبيــ ع ــــي منــي يغــــارون[/a] ] .. !![/c]

[c=30] لا قالوا الناس[ [a=20]حلوهـ [/a] ] [c=20].,[/c] قولي إيش الجديد [a=20] ؟؟ [/a][/c]

[c=30][s]لاتفرحي[/s] قولي أدري [a=20]روسكـ سالمهـ [/a] ., !![/c]

[c=14]قالي [c=55][[/c] [a=18] مغرورهـ[/a] [c=55]][/c] , قلتله من[c=55] حقي أغتر[/c] .. [c=18][c=14][a=18]!![/a][/c][/c][/c]

[c=14]دام [c=55]الشعر[/c] من وصف [c=55]حسني[/c] [a=18]أجيبه[/a] [c=55]~[/c][/c]

[c=6]▪▫[c=33]₪[/c] دآمني [a=33]حلـوهـ[/a] ياقلـبي [c=33]₪[/c]▪▫[/c]

[c=6][s]دلوعه[/s] لآزم [a=33] أصير[/a] ., [c=33][c=6]!![/c][/c][/c]

.

----------


## أموله

من زود حبكـَ قمت 
ألبس الثوب مقلؤب
وأسأل عن الغترهـَ 
وهي فوق رأسي



~ o ~



~ o ~



~ o ~



~ o ~



~ o ~



~ o ~



~ o ~



~ o ~



~ o ~



~ o ~



~ o ~




عزتي في شمـآإغ أحمر 
و ثـــَـَؤب أبيضَ و طـآآقيهـَ 



لي عوده وقت لـآآآآآآآآآآآآآحق وابي تقييم منكم ترى تعبت عدل فيهم

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يسـعدلـﮯ صبـاآבـكمـ // مـسـاآكمـ بـﮑـل خير ..
.
.  
  
  
  

 




منقول

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الآكوآآد 

[1]

[c=8]--[/c][c=1]{ لآتسَـڪَت[/c] [c=8]..[/c] [c=1]سـڪَوتـڪَ يُعتبـَر[/c] [c=8][a=1]آنهٌزآم[/a][/c] ُ[c=8]..![/c]

[c=1] ولآتُحسَبَ[/c] [c=8]..[/c] [c=1]آنٌ ڪَل سآڪَتَ عقٌـلَه[/c] [c=8][a=1]ثقُـيَل[/a][/c] ُ[c=8]..![/c]

[2]

[c=1]آبيـڰ بـآآرد[/c] [c=6]دم[/c] [c=14]{[/c][c=1] تقهر[/c] [c=14],,[/c] [c=6][a=16]محـآڰيڰ[/a][/c] [c=6]..!![/c]

[c=1]وآنـآ آبتضآآهر[/c] [c=14][[/c][c=1] بـآصبـر[/c] [c=6],,[/c][c=6][a=16] وآآتحلآ[/a][/c] [c=14]][/c]

[3]

[c=67]آبيك[/c][c=27] ..[/c] [c=67]بس[/c] [c=27]][[/c] [c=67][a=18]لحـظة[/a][/c] [c=27]][[/c][c=67] معي وآنت صديت[/c]

[c=67]وش فآآئده نجوم[/c] [c=27]][[/c] [c=67][a=27][a=18]الليل[/a][/a][/c][c=27] ][[/c] [c=67]لآقـفىآ قمرهآآآ [/c][c=27]..!![/c]

[4]

[c=1]لآبيُ[/c] [c=4]عَلآقـہُ[/c][c=1] ولآبيُ[/c] [c=4]/ [/c][c=1]نَضرُه[/c][c=4] وبُسمَہ [/c][c=1]..[/c][c=4]!![/c]

[c=1]آحسآآسي آني [[/c] [c=4]بقربـڪّ[/c][c=1] ] بس[/c][c=4] يـڪّفيني[/c] [c=1]..![/c][c=4]![/c]

[5]

[c=1]قـلت آآبنسى [/c][c=7]..[/c][c=1] وآرتفـع صـوتـڪ و [[/c] [c=0][a=7]لبيتـڪ[/a][/c] [c=1]] ..[/c][c=7]!![/c]

[c=1]وآثــر خـآآفـقي بصوتـڪ[/c] [c=7]..[/c] [c=1]عنـڪ[/c] [c=1]●[/c] [c=0][a=7]نآدآني[/a][/c] [c=7]●[/c]

[6]

[c=2]سبـحآآن من خلـآ[/c] [c=15]../[/c] [c=2]الح ــسن فيـہُ [[/c][c=2][a=15] آيــہُ[/a][/c][c=2] ][/c][c=15] ..~[/c]

[c=2]قـلبي هـوآآه[/c][c=15] .. [/c][c=2]ومـدري وش هـو [ [a=15]مصيـره[/a] ] [/c][c=15]..![/c]

[7]

[c=#FF0080]ودڪَ تشوف شلون [/c][c=#46A3FF]..[/c] [c=#FF0080]آقدر[/c] [c=0][a=#379BFF]آهينـڪَ[/a][/c][c=#FF0080] !![/c]

[c=#FF0080]حط عينڪَ بعيني[/c][c=#409FFF] /[/c] [c=#FF0080]آذا كآن لـڪَ[/c] [c=0][a=#379BFF]عين [/a][/c][c=#FF0080]..!![/c]

[8]

[c=14]رآآسي يبيلـگ[/c][c=1] ../[/c] [c=4]بـرج[/c] [c=14]آيفل[/c] [c=1],,[/c] [c=4]تطولـہ[/c] [c=1] ..~[/c]

[c=14]لآصرت فوق[/c] [c=1]../ [/c][c=4]البرج [/c][c=1],,[/c][c=14] لآقيت[/c] [c=4]رآآسي[/c] [c=1]!![/c]

[9]

[c=1]آنآآآني[/c] [c=15]"[/c] [c=13]وقمـہ[/c] [c=15]"[/c] [c=1]آنـآنيتي[/c] [c=15]..[/c] [c=13]هي[/c][c=15] !![/c]

[c=1]مآآبي ولآ[/c] [c=13]مخلوق[/c] [c=15]../[/c] [c=1]غيري[/c] [c=15]"[/c] [c=13]تحبــہ[/c][c=15] " ![/c]

[10]

[c=#66FF66]..{[/c] [c=6]آنتظرتـﮎّ[/c][c=#6AFF6A] ..[/c] [c=6]لين مآجف[/c] [c=#75FF75]آنتظآآري[/c][c=6] ..!![/c]

[c=6]وآنتهى[/c] [c=#66FF66]..[/c][c=6] فيني [[/c] [c=#6CFF6C]خضآري[/c][c=6] ] وآحتضرتـﮎ[/c] [c=#66FF66]![/c]

[11]

[c=1]رجـع[/c] [c=#FF0080]بعد الندم[/c] [c=1]يسأل [/c][c=#FF0080]/[/c][c=1] ويستفسر عن[/c] [c=#FF0080]جروحي[/c][c=1] ..!![/c]

[c=1]ضحكت[/c][c=#FF0080] ..[/c][c=1] وقلت له "[/c] [c=#FF0080]طآآبت[/c] [c=1]"[/c] [c=#FF0080]..!![/c][c=1]~[/c]

[12]

[c=2]مآهو[/c][c=7] آهتمآآم[/c] [c=2]فيـڪَ لـڪَن [ [/c][c=0][a=7]تسلي[/a][/c] [c=2]] ..[/c][c=7]!![/c]

[c=2]آبغ ـى ـآآ[/c][c=7] الشمآته[/c][c=2] فيـڪَ [c=7].. [/c]قصد [[/c] [c=0][a=7]ولعآنه[/a][/c] [c=2]] ..[/c][c=7]!![/c]

[13]

[c=62][a=62]|[/a][/c][c=27][a=27]|[/a][/c][c=62] نبضي في .. بعدڪَ [a=27]يختلف[/a][/c] [c=27]..![/c][c=62]![/c]

[c=62]آآآرجـع[/c][c=27] ..[/c][c=62]/ [a=27]لــي[/a] [/c][c=62]..![/c][c=27]![/c]

[14]

[c=#77BBFF]{[/c][c=14] تبي [/c][c=0][a=#64B1FF]الصرآحہ[/a][/c] [c=14]؛ آحبــڪَ يآبعد[/c] [c=#62B0FF]حآآلي[/c] [c=14]..!![/c]

[c=14]وعقـلي[/c] [c=#66B3FF]سلبتـہ[/c] [c=14].. وقلبي صآآر[/c] [c=0][a=#5EAEFF]ملهوفـڪَ[/a][/c] [c=14]..!![/c]

[15]

[c=1]تدري آآن [[/c] [c=#A60053][a=16]الطيش[/a][/c] ] [c=1]ملح[/c][c=#A60053] الحب[/c] [c=15]كـلــہ[/c] [c=1]..~[/c]

[c=1]خص لآمن[/c] [c=#BB005E]صـآآر[/c][c=1] ممزوج [[/c][c=#AA0055][a=16] بحمآقــہ[/a][/c] [c=1]] .[/c][c=15].!![/c]

[16]

[c=51]عسـى ـآ ربي [[/c] [c=5]يآآخذڪَ[/c][c=51] ] ويجيبڪَ[/c] [c=5]بجنبي [/c][c=51]..![/c][c=5]![/c]:$

[17]

[c=14]يآلريآآض[/c] [c=1]][[/c] [c=0][a=28]معشوقي[/a][/c][c=1] ][[/c] [c=14]بين [/c][c=28]آحضآنـڪَ[/c][c=1] ..!![/c]

[c=14]آآحفظية ربي[/c] [c=1]"[/c][c=0][a=28] يحفظ[/a][/c] [c=1]"[/c] [c=14]آرآضيـڪَ[/c] [c=28]..![/c][c=1]~[/c]

[18]

[c=6]كل [/c][c=7]الآعوآآم [/c][c=6]وآنـآ [/c][c=7]..[/c][c=6] آشوف الغدر و[/c][c=7]آتجآهل[/c][c=6] ..[/c][c=7]~[/c]

[c=6]واليوم قطعت[/c] [c=7]..{[/c] [c=6]حبل الود[/c] [c=7]وعروقــہ[/c][c=6] ..![/c][c=7]![/c]

[ 19 ]

[c=1] ..{[/c][c=0][a=3] آشتقت لك[/a][/c][c=67] .. كثر العتب ,[/c] [c=1]مآخنقني[/c] [c=3]..~[/c]

[c=1]وآكثر شوي من[/c] [c=67]"[/c] [c=3]الآدمآآن[/c][c=67] " بوجودك[/c][c=1] ..[/c][c=3]!![/c]

[ 20 ]

[c=14]آن كآن[/c] [c=13].. جرحك[/c][c=14] العتب في[/c] [c=13]كلآمي[/c][c=14] ..![/c][c=13]![/c]

[c=14]سلآمة[/c] [c=14],,[/c] [c=13]آحسآسك[/c] [c=14]آذا عندك ..[/c] [c=13]آحسآس[/c] [c=14]..[/c][c=13]~[/c]

----------


## أموله

باكوه 



7
7
7•#•$16[•# •$#a0c72cالمدرسه اتقول هااي •$#28c0c8والعطله•#•$#876145 تقول باااي •#•$#a0c72c والتعيب يقول جاااي •$#28c0c8{:'(}•$0


•#•$0•@•$54ҳ̸Ҳ•' •' ●•@¨΅•$14المدرسه اكبر سجن لطلاب يجني منها المشاكل وعوار الراس•$54΅¨•@●•' •'Ҳ̸ҳ•@•$0


•#•$0•$10 ღ•$(234,196,064) المدرسه •$25/ •$(221,083,023)للهم والغم•$14وليس•$(221,083,023)للدراسه•$10 ღ•$0


•#•$25 •$0 •$,4 •$,0 •$,4 جديد وحصاريا فلم الرعب القاتل " العودة الى المدارس" بطوله طالبه معذبه •$,0 •$,4 •$,0 •$25


•#•$14● •$14.•`•.¸.•εïз •$4 رجعنه للعذاب ودراسه وفتح الكتاب •$. .•$14[ ] . .+•$0 


لاحد

يرد

----------


## أموله

*
 

*

----------


## أموله

*_* ..~ رآجعي القوآنين ..!

----------


## أموله



----------


## أموله

آذآ عجبوُكم . . تقييُم ٌ ْ + *****   !!




لاحد
يرد

----------


## أموله

آلصَوٍرهـ ،/






الكَــود ،/ 


·#- [c=62] ·$1عـآآآآجپڪ[/c] *!* (W)

·$#808080- ·$1~ ·$1ضَـآقْ منْ حَـزٍنيّ *( ·' ·#·$#808080الهَدىآ
















إلأڪوآد . . . 




·#·$1,#e8bf2f - لآ تٍلْومّ القٍلُبٍ ،!
·#·$1 . . . . . . . . . . . . . وضلوعٍكُ سٍجنْ . . ! [ (W)]



إلصًوره . . .












*الصوره :




*إْلتوٍبيكَ :

[c=1]•**** *sн*ŏŏg } (F) [/c]



*إْلبرٍسًونـآل :

·$#004D71» أسَسَسَمع دقـآت / ·$#808080مــوتـي·$#006393 =( (U)







^ 

ـآلتوبيك 

[c=#FF0080] ● [/c][c=#727272]روٍوٍحْ [c=#FF0080]{[/c] روٍوٍحُ[/c=#9E9E9E][c=#FF0080] { [c=#D6D6D6]روٍوٍحُ[/c] ..! [/c]


الرسـآلهـ 

[c=#FF0080]\..[/c][c=#7C7C7C] ـآم ٌــــــْــآنـــٍــهُ عليـــْـــــِـڪُ[/c=#BFBFBF][c=#FF0080] ../ [/c] 

ـآلصوٍوٍرهـ 





[IMG]http://img80.**************/img80/1459/56936570bz1.jpg[/IMG]

Click this bar to view the small image.[IMG]http://img80.**************/img80/8751/12kt0.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img80.**************/img80/5406/123wo0.png[/IMG]

التوبيك : *[c=#008040]-[/c][c=14] {[/c]* 

الرساله الشخصيه : إنَ قـآليَ [c=#008040]*[*[/c] [c=14][a=#AAFFAA]عُمَرِيْ[/a][/c] [c=#008040]*]*[/c] كَل الـعَـمر يفدآهـ [c=#008040]![/c]









اقتباس:
[c=#869F60]ڪِـيَذآ يَعنِـيْ* ..[/c] [c=1][[/c][c=#D6A5DA] ![/c]* 


اقتباس:
[c=14]*[[c=#869F60]تِغيبْ[/c]] ۈ تترَڪ آشۈآقِيْ علىَ فِرقآگ تِۈچعنِـيْ [c=#D6A5DA]:/[/c]*[/c] 










كود:
[c=#643200][c=#9AAF03]خْطآڪُ [/c] إنِڪُ  [c=#9FA802][[c=36] تْصدقِني[/c] ] [/c] *لـآ*قلـْت بنِسـآڪُ[/c][c=36] ..!![/c]

كود:
[c=36].. [c=#590000]أنَـآ لوٍ[c=#8DA602] نسِيتْ[/c]  الحُمِد [c=36]*قلـّي*[/c] وٍش [c=#A8B601]{[/c] إصلّي بـه[/c] ..؟[/c]









التوبيكَ

·#·$1قرّرّتِ ·$1,#cce867 بُيْنيْ ·$1,0 وٍِْ . .·$1,#ff795a بُيْنيْ ·$1,0 - مُاَ ألَقاَهَمُ ، !!

البرسونـااال 

·#·$1. . . . . لَگنيْ بُبُقىُ ·$#ff795aدَوِوٍوُمُ·$1 - ·$#a9ae98فْيْ طاَرّيْهَمُ·$1 - !!








السًوره

----------


## أموله

[c=0].........................[/c][c=28] لِيهْ كبرِنآ[/c] [c=58]؟[/c][c=19]![/c]


[c=19]ومآكِبِر مَعنَآ[/c] [c=58][[c=28] فَرَحَنآ[/c] ][/c] [c=19]![/c]
















اقتباس:
[c=15]يآخِيّ گلـآمْ آلحُبّ ذآ [c=10]مِضيَعةِ[/c] ۈقـِـتَ :/[/c] (F) 


اقتباس:
[c=0]..................[/c][c=14]يُۈمِيـنَ زيّ آلفــُلْ [c=10])[/c] .. ۈ آلثآلِـثَ *فِـــرآقَ*[/c] [c=10]©[/c] 










السًوره :



التوبيكَ :

[c=15]عَسىآ منْ هَمتْ بُه بع ـديّ [c=#5E0000]يتَعبكَ [/c]ومعَك [c=#5B0000][a=16]يشَقىآ[/a][/c][/c] (W)


البرسُونال :

[c=15]مَدإْم إْنَك حَكمتْ لـ..قـلَبي [c=#660000][a=16]إْلمطعونْ [/a][/c] بآلإعـدإْم [c=#5E0000]~[/c][/c]










[c=#006262][c=45]ذنَبي ..![/c] -{ يَـالبَيهُ [c=45]،[/c] منَ عَينـي [c=45]،[/c] وحـاضَــر [/c] 

[c=#006262]ذنَبـي ..! -{[c=45] سَسَسَآويتَ بغلآتـكَ وإْلـدينَـي[/c] }-[/c]









^ ـآلتوٍبيك 

الكوٍوٍد 

·#·$4-{ ·$,4·$ [c=1][a=16] Ŧ๏̯͡oŧ â [/a][/c] ·$·' ·$,1 ·$ ·$,4 ·$ ·$,16 ·$ ·$#FF0000·#●·'·$

[c=0]............[/c][c=1] [c=4]||[/c] [c=#000000]ĂjМĻ [/c=14][c=14]∂ŋş&aacute;ŊҺ[/c=#C0C0C0][/c] 

السوٍرهـ 












[c=14]مَادريت شـ *صَار فينيْ* [c=46].. ![/c] يَومْ عنـي غآب [a=19]*[ صوتـك ]*[/a] [c=4].. ![/c][/c]

البروسونـآل مسج :

. [c=14]رحَت *أضم* لكْ .. صوره عنديْ [c=46]![/c] على الأقل [a=19]*[ أسًسًسمع سكوٍتكْ ]*[/a] [/c] 

الصورهـَ







الكـُود :


*[c=1] [a=1] [/a=14] S[c=14]a[/c]S[c=14]๏̯͡๏[/c]Д[c=14] [/c][c=14]..[/c] ] [c=14]|[/c] ●[/c]*



الرسـآله الشخصيه :


لآتجرحيـنْ القلبْ الجرحْ يـُوجعْ ..{ (w)




الصـوره الرمزيه :

----------


## أموله

آلسِسِۈرآ *:*





آلتۈبآڪ* :*


اقتباس:
·$#C0C0C0’ ·#·# آحيَـآإنْ آحِس ·#·$#408080بـَ ·#·$#6D122Cوحدتيْ ·$#808080·'وآتحِطمَ·' ·$#6A152B=( ·$1! · 








*التۈبيڪ* ..

·$1مِعگ ·$55أو ·$1دُونگ العِيشْة [ ·$55تعْب ·$1·#×·#·$55 تعْب ·$1]
·$1خل ·@عَنگ·@ ·$55النِتايْج ·$1,, ڪِل أبْوهآ ·$55أليْمة·$1 !!

*الصًوره* ..







التوبيك
\
/
\
c=1]آنا [c=1]يآليل[/c] وش ذنبي[c=14] تصبرني[/c] على { [c=4]الجمره[/c] }[/c]

\
/
الرساله الشخصيه 

[c=1][c=4]وتجبرني[/c] على همومك [c=15]أعايشهآ[/c] بعرض وطول [c=4]...}[/c][/c]

يلا

ابي
ردود

وتقييم

----------


## أموله



----------


## أموله

ردودكم
يا
حلوين
وتقييمكم

ولي
عوده
غدا

----------


## أموله

عاد
راح
اتعب
واجد
بهالموضوع
ولسا
باقي
وااجد
على
مانخلص
فأبي
تقييم
وردوود

----------


## أموله

مابكمل الا ليه رديتو

----------


## كبرياء

**



*م ــدخل :*


*يا مسآآ السكّر على الغصن الرطيب
يعل تسقي ديرته وبل السحب
زارني والفكر سأإأري سري ذيب
قلت سبحان الذي ساق ووهب
قلت ياليل اللقا والشوق طيب
طيب لاصحاب الحسب واهل النسب* 

*

توبكآت منوعـه  ..!



[1]

***


*[2]

***


*[3]

***


*[4]

***


*[5]


***


*[6]

***


*[7]

***


*[8]


***


*~

التوبيكـآآآت :


[c=45]-[/c][c=46]-[/c] [c=45][a=16]أنـآ[/a][/c] [c=46]●[/c] 

[c=46][a=15]جنـۈني[/a] مـآ يبيلـﮧ [c=45]برآهين[/c] ..![/c]



/



[c=15]ۈشـ يجبرڪ تتبـع [c=46]غرآمـ[/c] آلم [c=14]ج[/c] ـآنين ..}[/c]

[c=15]ۈشـ مصلحـﮧ [c=46]قلبڪ [/c]بـ نزف [c=14]آلمشآعر[/c] ![/c]

/

[c=#A4A4A4]لۈ شفت ..مشهد ذبۈل الڪۈن في [c=#FCDE69][a=16]عيني[/a][/c] !![/c]

[c=#A6A6A6][c=#FCD243]........[/c] ماڪان رحت .. ۈقدرت الحين ../ [c=46]تنساني[/c]..!![/c]

/

[c=#6F006F][a=#710071]..[/a][/c] [c=#79CA5E]سنتين مرّت .. على ڪلمة ...."[c=#750075]تحبيني[/c]"[/c]

[c=0]........[/c][c=#750075] سنتين .. ۈآنا ابي انسى .. ۈلا امداني[/c] [c=#80BB3E][a=#8CBE41]..[/a][/c]

/

[c=61]ما إنخلَق بعدِه [c=#6F0000]|[/c] إللي تِحتَ رجلِه [c=#DABE61]يحطِنَي[/c] ![/c]

[c=#C2AD56]ۈلآ إنخلق يآللي [c=#6F0000]عشانَـﮧ[/c] | [c=61]نفسي تنهـان[/c] ![/c]



/



[c=1]ڪلَ يۈم [c=0][a=7] َأحّبڪَ[/a][/c] غيًر .. ۈ البارَحـﮧ [c=0][a=#8DC565]غيـْر[/a][/c][/c]

[c=1]بِدَيت [c=0][a=#9EC267]أحَس[/a][/c] إِنَ الخْلايّـق [c=0][a=7]ۈلآ شـّي[/a][/c] ! :$ [/c] 


/

[c=10]-- ۈالله .. أحس ان لي [c=#DF0000][a=16]جناحين[/a][/c] ۈآطير ~[/c]

[c=46]لامن ذكرت .. إنك ذخرت [c=10][a=16]الغلآآآ [/a][/c] .. لي ● [/c]


/

[c=#8CC256][a=#86B557].[/a][/c] [c=#FF0080][a=#FF0080].[/a][/c] [c=1]دآمني طفلـﮧ م ـن علمڪ ع ـشق الأطفآآل ..! [/c]

/
\

حقوق الطبع والتوزيع محفوظـه 
لـ .. (هوآهآ خليجي v.i.p ..F ) .. 




**م ـخرج :*


*دامني في صغر سِنّي قبل اشيب
أملي الدنيا زغاريد وطرب
ما عليّه لو غدى شكٍ وريب
وش على الصادق إذا الحاسد كذب
دام فعله دون قولي ما يصيب
كيف لو فعلي على قوله وثب ..* 

*سي يوو*
*كبريـآء*

----------


## hope

*يعطيك العآفيه اموله*
*عالفهرس الجميل* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## أموله

هوه محد رد بس لعيوتك يالغلا

----------


## أموله

بكمل دلحيين

----------


## أموله

مدخــل ●• 

بعد الفراق .. رأيت الصبر شيعني
في صحوة الفجر 
أمشي مشي سكرانِ !!

آلسِلآمٍَـ عُليًـڪمٍَـ وٍرٍפـمٍَة آللــﮧ وٍبُرٍڪـآتِــﮧ

●•


















التوبيكات ●•






[c=#939393]صاحبــﮧ أحلى[/c] ∫ [c=0][a=#631D55]إبتسامة[/a=#CF5AB8][/c] ∫
[c=#631D55]شيخة الطبعٍ[c=14] الخجوؤول[/c][/c]



[c=#FF359A][[/c] [c=#939393]أنا بـ م ــوٍوٍوٍت[/c] [c=#40C1FF]•[/c][c=#FF8000]●[/c]
[c=#939393]وأكتبوآ علـے قبري[/c] [c=#FF8000][[/c][c=0][a=#939393]خانها[/a=#FF4AA5][/c][c=#FF8000]][/c] 




[c=#939393]ۇشْ لـِيـِےٌ دخـَلْ بالنــُومـْ ۏۈسـَآدة [c=#FF0080]*{*[/c][c=10] ـآلريـۺْ[/c] ..[/c]
[c=#939393]دآمـْ בـِضنڪْ [c=#FF0080]ضـَمنـيْ[/c] و[c=#FF409F]اבـَتوانـيْ[/c][/c]




[c=#FF0080][a=#FF0080].[/a][/c][c=#0088CA][a=#0088CA].[/a][/c] [c=#AAAAAA]تعـــأإأإأإل[/c] [c=#FF0080]..![/c]
[c=#939393]وخلنـے أنقش حروف الشوق بثيابـﮓ ..[/c=#B2B2B2]




[c=#AEAEAE]آلعيب مآهوٍ[/c] [ [c=0][a=5]بالزمــآآآטּ[/a=#804040][/c] ]
[c=0].............[/c] [c=#AEAEAE]العيب .. [c=5]بـטּـفوٍوٍوٍس البشر[/c] ..[/c]




[c=#FF0080]*’*[/c][c=11],[/c] [c=14]آمــوٍوٍوٍت فيـﮓ[/c=#B3B3B3] [c=#FF0080]..[/c]
[c=0].........[/c] [c=14]ومايكثر من غلاڪ إلا [c=#FF0080]حلاڪ[/c][/c]




[c=#AEAEAE]•[/c][c=#FF8080]*●[*[/c] [c=#FF8080]فـےغيابـﮓ[/c=#AEAEAE] [c=#FF8080]..[/c]
[c=#AEAEAE]ما أפـس الوٍقٌت[c=#FF8080] يمشـے[/c] ..[/c]



[c=14]قد[/c] [c=#800000]أ س ق ط[/c=#DF0000] [c=14]..[c=#800000]*!*[/c][/c]
[c=0]..............[/c] [c=#A8A8A8]لكن ماخلقت لا [c=#DD0000]أنحنـے[/c] ..[/c]



[c=#FF2F97][[/c] [c=#939393]פـتى الرصيف آستانس لخطوتـے[/c] [c=#FF0080]*فوـوقــﮧ*[/c] [c=#009BE6]•[/c][c=#F97C00]●[/c](W)
[c=#A2A2A2]ڪل ماوطيت [c=#FF2F97]حـ ج ـر[/c=#ACACAC] غمز [c=#0FB1FF]الحـ ج ـر[/c=#A6A6A6] للـے ورآهـ يبشرهـ[/c]



[c=#632B6A]¶[/c][c=#A045AB]¶[/c] [c=#AEAEAE]الڪبير تجي جروحــﮧ من أحبابــﮧ[/c] »[c=#632B6A]ڪبأإأإرٍ[/c]«
[c=#632B6A]ليت ربي ماخلقنـے بــ أحساسي ڪبير[/c=#AEAEAE]









مخرج ●•

يخيفُني الليل
والذكرى تُعذبني
وحارب النوم ذاكرتي واجفاني







لحد

يرد

----------


## أموله

{ ..مدخل ~~

عشقته وما عرفت انه حرآم يكون لهـ عاشق ,,

هويته وماهقيت اني فـ يوم اندم على سوآتي :"






،،، الـتوبيكــز ,,,


(1)

·#[c=14][c=49]أحبه [/c][c=28]/ [/c]حُبْ {[c=28][a=16]هآلڪْنِـي[/a][/c]} سِڪَنْ فيني [c=15]تملّڪنـي[/c] ..i![/c]

·# أنـآ لو أتركه لحظـآت احس [c=28]الروحـ[/c][c=21]"[/c] [c=28]{[/c] [c=49]تتركني[/c] [c=1],,[/c]

(2)

·#[c=15]دوم[c=11]~[/c] تتعني وتجيني [c=11],, [/c]لو أغيب [c=27]{[/c] تقول [c=45][a=27]ويني[/a][/c] ,,![/c]

·# [c=15]الأمـر وآضح [c=1]|[c=45][a=27]تبيني[/a][/c]|[/c] خل عنك [c=15]هالسوآلـف [/c=14][/c]

(3)

[c=61][a=27]عشقته[/a] [c=31]}~[/c] وماعرفت انه [c=31],,[/c][c=27]حرام[/c] يگون له [c=14]عَاشِقً [/c]▫.. [/c]

[c=61][c=49]هَوْيتِهٌ [/c][c=27]» [/c]ومآهقيت إني [c=1],[/c] فـ يوم [c=45]أندم[/c] على سواتي [/c]

(4)

·#[c=15],.▫[c=47]●[/c][c=29] »[/c] [c=28][a=19]حٌُبگ[/a][/c] خارطتي [c=45],,[/c][/c]

·#[c=15]مآعآدت [c=19]خارطة[/c] العالم[c=49] تعنيني[/c] [c=29]..!i[/c] [/c]

(5)

·#[c=14]فرشت [c=20][a=1]الورد [/a][/c][c=11]/ [/c]فـ دروبه ومشيت انا [[c=31]بجمر[/c]] [c=15]حافي[/c][/c]

·#[c=14][c=20]احاول[/c] [c=11]~[/c] ارضي [c=15]غرورهـ [/c]وهو {[c=1]يسعى[/c] لـ[c=49] أنـآتي[/c] ,,/..![/c]

(6)

·# [c=45]»[/c] [c=61]أفهـمگ[/c] / لو [c=15]مـآ تگلمـت[/c] [c=46][a=#D1D1A5]أفهـمـگ[/a][/c][c=27] ▫▫[/c]

·# [c=46]▫▫[/c] مآفي [c=15]قلبك[/c] فـي [[c=46]عيونك[/c]] [c=61]ينرسم[/c] [c=45],'[/c]

(7)

[c=14]:| [c=20]ஐ[/c] GaLŸ A7฿ϊҚ.. GiLt: Ổmmma 3aaaaaD [/c]



.

----------


## أموله

/


 

 


التوبيكآآت ...}~ 

·# [c=4]•[/c] [c=49]א [/c][c=#FF0080]>[/c] [c=31][a=24]тǿǾǿтϊ[/a][/c] .. 
[c=1]بين القلـم و أصابعـي و الـورق ·# [c=#FF0080]~>[/c] [c=31]شـو و و ق[/c] (W) [c=33]![/c][/c]
||
*[c=55]حبيبي[/c] .. [c=12]! [/c]*
[c=14][c=1] *ليـہ*[/c] فـ غيابڪ .. [s]يغيبوا الناس[/s] . [c=55]؟[/c][c=12] ![/c] . [/c]
||
برد آ آ آن ! أنا تكفى ..
-> أبي احترق .. بدفا ! !
[c=14][c=65]·#برد آ آ آن [/c][c=27]![/c]·# أنا تكفى .. [/c] 
[c=14][c=65]->[/c] أبي ·#احترق·# .. [c=27] بدفا[/c] ! ![/c]
||
[c=14]*[c=1]واللـہ[/c]* [c=0][a=#B7B7FF]الجفا[/a][/c] بَرْد ..[c=27] ![/c] [/c]
[c=14] [c=27]~[/c] وقل [s]الوفا[/s] [c=1]*بر ر ر ر د* [/c][c=27]! ! ![/c] [/c]
||
مالقوا في قلبي إلا [ أمنياتي المستحيلہ ] ..
وإني احلم .. بس أحلم .. (U) !
[c=1]مالقوا في[s][c=30]*قلبي*[/c][/s] إلا [c=30][ *[c=0][a=15]أمنياتي المستحيلـہ[/a][/c]* ][/c] ..[/c]
[c=1] وإني* أحلم* .. بس أحلم .. (U) ![/c]
||
·# [c=4]«[/c] [a=14][c=0]тǿǾǿтϊ[/c][/a=15] [c=10]ф[/c] [c=39]™[/c]
[c=14][c=4]*اوقات*[/c] .. يا ليت الكلام *سكات* .. [c=10]- >[/c][ [c=1][s]يجرحنا الحكي[/s][/c] = ( ..[/c] 

||
[c=14]غربـہ [c=63]وَ[/c] ليل .. و [c=0][a=#408080]عمر ضا آ آ يع[/a][/c] [c=63]![/c] ..[/c]
[c=14] و [s][c=1]حب ضايع[/c][/s] / في ·#مركب أماني ..[/c] 

||
·# [c=1]₪[/c] [c=39]»[/c] [c=0][a=37]тǿǾǿтϊ[/a][/c] 
[c=1][c=37]~ >[/c] لو تحبيني [c=39]..[/c] هذا *[s]يكفيني[/s]*[c=39] ..[/c] (F)[/c]
||
[a=10][c=#C5C589]تذكرتڪ[/c][/a] [c=5]. . ![/c]
[c=1]وأبي [s][c=10]*النسيان*[/c][/s] .. ألايا خل *ساعدني* [/c] 
||
[c=1][c=14]×[/c] أنا اللي [c=28]·#أگرهڪ·#[/c] و [c=28]·#أحبگ·#[/c] .. [c=14]! ![/c] [/c]
[c=1] [c=39]~[/c] شعورٍ [s]·#صعب·#[/s] تفسيره [c=28]= ([/c][/c]
||
- ·#[c=4]∫[/c] [c=0][a=48] тǿǾǿтϊ[/a][/c] [c=15]₪[/c] [c=4]«[/c] 
[c=15] مـآ [s]أبخل الوقت[/s] [c=39],[/c] ·# يحرمني البكـآ (W) [c=39]. . ! [/c] [/c] 


التوبيكآآآت ..}
[c=1][c=0][a=19]·# الـحزنْ·# [/a][/c] } فـي [s]صـوتڪ[/s] [c=19]ازعـج ساڪني[/c] [c=14]~[/c][/c]
[c=1] لـين صار [c=14] الڪون [/c] من حولي .. [c=0][a=19]·# حزين·# [/a][/c] .![/c]
[c=14][c=46]·#مـآ يفوز·#[/c] الحآسد اللـي بـگ [ [c=1]·#وشـآ·#[/c] ] [/c]
[c=14] فيگ [c=1]حسّاد الهـوى[/c] [c=12]->[/c] ·#ياكـل تـراب[c=46] ![/c] [/c]
||
·# [c=55][a=#D5D5AA]тǿǾǿтϊ[/a][/c] .. [c=12]«[/c] [c=27]₪[/c] 
[c=1] [c=5]->[/c] مع [c=#C8C891]·#شوفتــہ·# [/c] نشـوه و [s]·#فـزة·#[/s] و تخديـر .. [/c]
||
·# [c=49]©[/c] [c=33]¦[/c] ... [c=0][a=19]тǿǾǿтϊ[/a][/c] [c=9]«[/c] 
[c=15] .. [[c=19]·# اظحـك·# [/c]] ودمعـي .. حـآير ٍ [s]وسط[/s] عيني .. (W) [/c]
||
[c=15]يـامـا [c=14]·#سهـر طَرْفـي·# [/c] [c=4]~[/c] [c=49]![/c][/c]
[c=15] .. علـى {[c=1]·#حـَبـْس·#[/c]} عـبـره [c=46]..!![/c] [/c]
||
[c=1][c=10][[c=#808040]·#أستگثرگ·#[/c]][/c] وقتي علي وغدا بگ[c=10] >(W)<[/c] [/c]
[c=1].. [c=4]~[/c] عادة زماني ·#گل ما طـآب·# .. هون [c=10]![/c][/c]
||

[c=14][c=1].. {[/c] ·#لآ·# تلتفت يـمّ [s][c=#400040]خلـق الله[/c][/s] [c=#808040]![/c][/c]
[c=14] ما احدٍ من الناس ..[c=14] ·#يشبه لڪ[/c=#400040][/c]

/


التوبيكآآآت ..}~

[c=14] ممّرض صدري مـن أنـواع [c=12]·#التجفـفّ[/c] و[c=37] المجاعـہ·#[/c] ![/c]
[c=14]يا [c=39][a=15]هلالي الاحمر[/a][/c=37] .. اللي [s]·#ما اعرفـہ·#[/s] [c=37],[/c] قاصـي ودانـي[/c]

||

تعبـت .. ! اعلقـك بيـن النجـوم و تطلـع الگـذاب !
و تعبت "اوسع الخاطر معك .. و تضيق بـي ثيابـي (W) 
[c=15][c=58]~{[/c] [c=#FFB591]تعبـت[/c] .. *[c=14]اعلقـك[/c]* بيـن النجـوم و تطلـع [c=14]الگـذاب[/c=15] ![/c]
[c=15] و [c=14]تعبت[/c] [c=58]"[/c] اوسع الخاطر معك [c=58]..[/c] و *[s][c=1]تضيق[/c][/s]* بـي ثيابـي (W) [/c]
||

[c=1]لا أبي [c=29]·#علاقه·#[/c] و لا أبي [c=29]·#نظـره[/c] و [c=29]بسمـہ·#[/c] ![/c]
[c=1][c=0][a=20]·#أحساسي·#[/a][/c] اني بقربـگ بـس [c=29]~[/c] [c=29]يكفينـي[/c=14] [/c]
||

·# [c=1] «[/c] [c=15][a=3]тǿǾǿтϊ [/a][/c] [c=14] ф [/c] [c=28]™ [/c]
[c=14][c=3]·#علمتني·#[/c] كيف أنعس [s]شوي[/s] و أقوم و آنسق *كبار الجمل* واختصرها [c=3]= $[/c] [/c]
||

·# [c=#D6D6AB] ™ [a=#FD007E]тǿǾǿтϊ[/a][/c] .. [c=#0080C0]«[/c] [c=50]₪[/c]
[c=#BEBE7C][c=50]* الإحباط*[/c] لو يروح .. [s]ذكراه[/s] تبقىـآ (W)[c=#E60073] ![/c][/c]
||

- ·#[c=28]©[/c] [c=27]¦[/c] [c=1]...[/c] [a=#FFAAAA][c=49]тǿǾǿтϊ[/c][/a] [c=1]«[/c]
[c=1][c=28] ~[/c] لا صرت [c=#00B95C]·#صح·#[/c] و وقتك اغلاط بـ أغلاط [c=27]![/c]..·#ليـہ·# اتعذبه و تتعب و تشقىـآ [c=28]؟[/c][/c]
//


التوبيكآآآت ...}~


[c=14] [c=#8000FF]·#تدري ·#[c=1]?[/c][/c] لا شفت بيالتـڪ بأطـراف ثغـرڪ .. [c=#8000FF]تستديـر[/c=15] ![/c]
[c=14] [[c=#8000FF][a=15] أضرب علـى صـدري[/a][/c] ] .. وأقـول ·#الحـظ ·#.. حـظ بيالتـڪ [/c]
||

[c=14] ·#لا·# يضيق لڪ [c=55]خآطر[/c] .. {[c=0][a=1]فديتـڪ[/a][/c]} .. [c=14]لـو يصيـر اللـي يصيـر[/c=55] ![/c]
[c=14]إن كـان مـا [c=1]شالتـڪ الأرض[/c] .. ·#رمـوش عينـي·# شالتـڪ [/c]
||

[c=#C5C58B] .. يا علّنـي [c=65]*فدوتـگ*[/c] مـن راسـگ -> إلـى [c=55]إصبعـگ الصغيـر[/c] ![/c]
[c=#C5C58B]يـا *گبـر بختـي* .. يـوم ناولتـگ يـدي .. و [c=65]نآ آ آ لـتـك[/c] (L) [/c]
||

[c=1][c=30]·#ضحكي·#[/c] بيديك .. و [c=27]·#دمعتي·#[/c] برضو .. نوآصيها بيديـك ![/c]
[c=1] [c=27]~[/c] ·#تقـدر·# [c=30][[c=0][a=21] تضحّكنـي وتبكينـي[/a][/c]][/c] و تلـحـق مشتـهـاك ..[/c]
||

[c=#400040]~ ياللى هلاكـك .. ·#{[c=50]مبتڪـر[/c]}·# علـى نظـام الـ [c=1]*هدروليـڪ*[/c] :| ! ! ! [/c]
[c=#400040] [s]مهما[/s] يڪـن حجـم الألـم .. [c=50]·#يمنـع·#[/c] وجـود الإرتبـاڪ [/c]
||


/


·# [c=10]•[/c] [c=14]א[/c] [c=50]>[/c] [a=#D5006A][c=#D8D8AF]тǿǾǿтϊ[/c][/a] .. 
[c=14]صـدري [c=#C5C589]·# يتّسـع·# [/c]لامـن بكـيـت ·# [c=#E10071]= )[/c] ! [/c]


خلاص ! يعني كل شَيّ انتهى ~ وراح 
خلاص / يعني مـا بقينـا حبايـب ! ! 
[c=67][c=33][a=51]·#خلاص·#[/a][/c] ! يعني كل شَيّ [s]انتهى[/s] [c=1]~[/c] وراح [/c]
[c=67]*خلاص* [c=51]/[/c] يعني مـا بقينـا [s]حبايـب[/s] [c=1]! ! [/c][/c]
||

[ لا تحاول ]تعيد بدمعتگ ما مضـى ,' 
~ > ما تداوي دموعگ جرح طول البعاد !
·#[c=14][c=1][ [c=#00FFFF][s]لا تحاول[/s][/c] ] [/c]·#تعيد بـ [c=49]دمعتگ[/c] ما مضـى[c=11] ,'[/c] [/c]
[c=14][c=10] ~ > [/c]ما تداوي [c=#00FFFF]·#دموعگ ·#[/c] جرح طول البعاد [c=1]![/c][/c]
||

- ·#[c=28]ג [/c][c=14]ד[/c] [c=11]³[/c] [a=15] [/a] [c=0][a=#BB77FF]тǿǾǿтϊ[/a][/c] [a=15] [/a] [c=1]~[/c] [c=27]..[/c] 
[c=15]قلت [c=#A74FFF]~[/c] ابـانسى واثر طيفك صار له [s]عقلي[/s] [c=1][[c=#B164FF] ·#سجن ·#[/c]][/c][/c]
قلت ~ ابـانسى واثر طيفك صار له عقلي [سجن]
||

عَوّضوگ ْبغيـآبي = ) 
.................... لآ تقول انّي َوحَشْتـگ ! 
[a=32] [/a][a=33] [/a][a=31] [/a] [c=#C2C285]عَوّضوگ ْ[/c]بغيـآبي [c=27]= )[/c] 
[c=0] ....................[/c] لآ تقول انّي*[s][c=50] َوحَشْتـگ[/c][/s]* ! 
||

{ حبيبـي ~ و العطـا يحتـاج للـ [تقديـر]
[c=14] [c=4]{ ·#[/c] [c=27]حبيبـي[/c] [c=39] ·#~ [/c]و العطـا يحتـاج للـ [c=1][[c=31] ·#تقديـر ·#[/c]][/c][/c]
||

أنسـاگ گلمـه مالهـا أيّـة وجـود بمرجعي ! 
والقلـب لامنّـه نـوى غيـرك حبيبـي بـ امنعـــہ 
[c=15][c=0][a=20]·#أنسـاگ[/a][/c]·# ! گلمـه مالهـا أيّـة وجـود بـ *مرجعي* ! [/c]
[c=15]و ·#القلـب·# لامنّـه نـوى غيـرك حبيبـي بـ *[c=20]امنعـــہ [/c]*[/c]
||

[c=1][c=#6464FF]·#لك ·#[/c] / غلا في [c=37]·#صَمـ ي ي ي ـم·#[/c] الروح حَاضر حضور (F)[/c]
لك / غلا في صَمـ ي ي ي ـم الروح حَاضر حضور (F)
||

لا تترك الدمع .. فـوق الخـد يتحـدر /حاسب
ترى ~ كل عمري ~ فوق وجناتـك
[c=#8080C0][s]لا[/s] تترك الدمع .. [c=#800040]*فـوق الخـد*[/c] يتحـدر [c=11]/[/c] *حآسب*[/c]
[c=#8080C0] ترى [c=11]~[/c] *كل عمري* [c=11]~[/c] فوق وجناتـك ! [/c]
||

[c=14][a=15] [/a] [c=#C9C992][a=#009CE8]·#يانور عيني·#[/a][/c] [a=15] [/a] مادامك عيني بـك تنظـر[/c]
[c=14][ [c=#009EEA]·#حرام·#[/c] ] تبخل علـى [c=1]*خلـك*[/c] بـ نظراتـك[c=37] ![/c][/c]
يانور عيني مادامك عيني بـك تنظـر
[حرام] تبخل علـى خلـك بـ نظراتـك
||

ما عاد لـڪ / في قلب خلڪ مكانـــہ .. =) 
[a=18] [/a][a=19] [/a][a=20] [/a] ما [c=21]·#عاد لـڪ·#[/c] / في قلب خلڪ [c=19]*·#مكانـــہ*[/c] .. [c=1]=) [/c]
||

رغم < ~ قساوة جرحڪ بقلبي .. لڪن قلبي ما خــآن
[a=37] [/a][a=10] [/a][a=15] [/a] [c=10]·#رغم·#[/c] [c=37]< ~[/c] قساوة [s]جرحڪ[/s] بقلبي .. لڪن قلبي *[c=10]ماخــآن[/c]*!
||

تفرقنا السنين و نجتمع و الجرح نفس الجـرح (F) !
صبرنا !و الصبر [جمره ] ورا الاضلاع ~ كاوينـا
[c=#804040]تفرقنا السنين و [c=36]·#نجتمع·#[/c] و الجرح [c=50]·#نفس·#[/c] الجـرح (F)[c=1] ![/c][/c]
[c=#804040][c=50]*·#صبرنا ·#*[/c]! و الصبر [[c=1]*جمره*[/c] ] ورا الاضلاع [c=36]~[/c] ·#كاوينـا ..[/c]
//


الحقوق

خذني
ما
ابيني

----------


## أموله

الحقوق

روح
انثى

----------


## أموله

*مدخل ..][ 


لاعاد تسأل عن مصيري و..{ تشتاق ..
فكر بنفسك لايهمك ضيآعي ..}
يمكن نعاتب بعضنا يوم الفراق ..!
لكن عتاب ماوراهـ ..{ انتفاعي ..
مايستمر حب ..[ الرسايل والاوراق ] ..
صعب يجي بعد ..[ الفراق اجتماعي 





 




توبيك :


[c=67]ليه ..[[c=5] همي [/c]]..~ وأنا [c=5]آخر همهم[/c] !! [/c]


بيرسونال :

[c=67]--{ [c=5] ضآع ..[/c] [a=15][c=5] عمري [/c][/a] في مدراتي لهم[c=5] ..}~[/c][/c]


توبيك :

[c=#7D7D7D]آدري [c=10]../ [/c]آنك من [c=55][a=15]نصيبي[/a][/c] بـ [c=55]●[/c][c=10]●[/c] الاحلام [c=55]●[/c][c=10]●[/c][/c]

بيرسونال :

[c=#7D7D7D]وآنك[c=10] لغ ـيري[/c] لآ بغ ـيت [c=55][a=15]{ [/a][/c] الح ـقيقه[c=55]..!![/c][/c]


توبيك :

[c=1][c=20].{..[/c]بديْتِ ْ [c=20]أًٍمٍْسح[/c] مٍن الٍهآتِف أسَآمٍي[c=20]~..~[/c] منٍ [. [a=#F4B3D6][c=#FFD5EA]تٍنآسَآنٍيْ[/c][/a].]

بيرسونال :

[c=1][/c]وٍصَلتٍ لٍعنٍـد [ [a=#F4B3D6][c=#FFD5EA]أٍسْمٍـكٍ[/c]‘[/a] ْ}.وٍدٍمعِّـتٍ ’’.عٍينْـيٍ [c=20]..}[/c][/c]


توبيك :

[c=6]يآ[/c][c=14]دني[/c][c=6]ا[/c][c=6] وين[/c] [a=6][c=14][c=0]نلقى الامان[/c] [/c][/a]

بيرسونال :

[c=14]والهم مامنه[/c] [c=6]مفر[/c] [a=14][c=6]العيب ماهو[/c][/a][c=15] بالزمان العيب[/c][c=6] بنفوس البشر [/c=14]


توبيك :

[c=1]آو[c=#003E5B]وو[/c][c=#0980B9]وو[/c]وص إحساسي ] [c=#003E5B]نايم[/c] [ [c=#0980B9]~[/c] لاتصحونه[/c] 

بيرسونال :

[c=1]من كثر [[c=#003E5B]ماتعبت[/c]] مشاعري صابها [c=#0980B9]][~ [/c][c=#003E5B]تخدير [/c][/c]


توبيك :

[c=1]مشكله[c=4] لاجرحك [/c]اللي [[c=0][a=4] تحبه[/a][/c] ][c=4] ![/c][/c]

بيرسونال :

[c=1]ان جرحته " [c=4]مافرحت[/c] " وان تركته "[c=4] ما استرحت[/c] "[c=4]~[/c][/c]


توبيك :

[c=50][a=1]..v~√"^√V'~-√V'^~----------------..........--------------------......dead..[/a][/c]

بيرسونال :

[c=1].آنــــبــــض يـــآ.[a=50]قــــلـــب[/a]. مـــردگ بــتوقـــف. [c=50]}..~[/c]..[/c]


توبيك :

انـا ·$4بنيّه·$1 وطبـ ع ·$4النت ·$1علمنـي اشيل ·$4فستـان ·$1الدلـ ع والبـس ·$4شما غ ـي

بيرسونال :

[c=14]يسـألوٍنـيـے وينها بسمة [c=46]شفـاتيـے [/c]قلت مـاتـت مـابقـيـے غيـرٍ [c=46]الشفـاه[/c][/c]

 ... 

 ... 



 ... 


 ... 








يتــــــــــــ ب ــع

*

----------


## أموله

* 





توبيك :

[c=1]تعآل أبيڪ تعيش ..{[c=0] [a=46]عمري معآيا ..[/a][/c][/c]

بيرسونال :

[c=1]أناهويتڪ [c=46]عشق[/c] ماهي [c=46]حڪايا[/c] .. تنقال في هذا وذاڪ [c=46]..!![/c][/c]


توبيك :
[c=1]خذني وعلمني الكذب[c=51] ..{[/c] وآني مآعدت [c=51]آحب[/c][/c] 

بيرسونال :
[c=1] كيف قلبي مآ أحبه وأטּـت { [a=51][c=0]قلبك صآر له[/c] [/a] ..!! [/c]


توبيك :
[c=1]لازاد فيني [ [c=14]الحزن [/c]] آڪتم دموعي ▫▪ [a=15]وآون[/a][/c]

بيرسونال :

[c=1]وأقول آبد [a=15]ما أبيڪ[/a] وأذڪر هوانا [c=14]••[/c] [[c=14] وآحن[/c][/c]


توبيك :
[c=1]إذا ارعبڪ[/c][c=#808040] المطر[/c][c=#808080] ليله[/c] [c=#808040]~[/c]

بيرسونال :

[c=1]أنا ارعبني [/c][c=#808040]الجفاف [/c][c=#808080]سنين.[/c] [c=#808040]..!![/c]


توبيك :

[c=1] ~{أنا[c=#DD006F] الاميــره[/c] والعذاري لي[c=#E10071].. [/c]جنـــود[c=#E10071] ..[/c][/c]

بيرسونال :

[c=1]غصبن عن الطابور[c=14]يضـرب[/c][c=#E10071].~{[/c] لي تحيــة..[/c]


توبيك :

[c=1]آو[c=#003E5B]وو[/c][c=#0980B9]وو[/c]وص إحساسي ] [c=#003E5B]نايم[/c] [ [c=#0980B9]~[/c] لاتصحونه[/c] 

بيرسونال :

[c=1]من كثر [[c=#003E5B]ماتعبت[/c]] مشاعري صابها [c=#0980B9]][~ [/c][c=#003E5B]تخدير [/c][/c]





 ... 



 ... 



 




و يـــــــ ت ـــ ب ــع

*

----------


## أموله

توبيك :[c=#808080][c=#800040]../[/c] زمن قآسي [c=#800040][.. [a=#800040][a=#C0C0C0]بشر[/a][/a]..][/c] آقسى[/c] 

بيرسونال :

[c=#808080][c=#800040][a=#C0C0C0]قلوب[/a][/c] مآبهآ [c=#800040]~ }[/c] آحسآس[c=#800040] ../[/c][/c]



توبيك :

[c=1]صاحبي [a=4][c=0]متغير[/c][/a] ماهو [c=4]رفيق العادهـ[/c] ..[/c]

بيرسونال :[c=1] مدري هو [c=4]جفا لي[/c] ..} [c=4]~[/c] والا العرب [a=4][c=0]حسادهـ[/c][/a] ..[/c]



توبيك :
[c=5]لو تظن [c=67]الصمت[/c].~ قاسي !![/c]

بيرسونال :

[c=5]--{ [c=67]اعرف ان ..[/c] [a=15][c=67]البوحـﮯ[/c][/a] اقسـﮯ !![/c]


توبيك :

[c=1] لِـــيْـه سَـاڪِـتْ[c=#69C070] ..!![/c][/c] ........

بيرسونال :
[c=1].‘‘ وإنْـت فِي [c=#69C070]قَلْبـِڪ[/c]. زَحْمَة ‘‘[a=#69C070].حَـكِيّ[/a] ‘‘ ..!! [/c]


توبيك :
[c=51] •[/c][c=1]|| [c=51]•[/c] بدآخلي جرح [c=#7D9E3A]آبــكم [/c]للحكي شفقآن [/c][c=51]•[/c] || [c=51]•[/c]

بيرسونال :
[c=1]آكآبر [c=51]..}[/c] بس روحي[c=#7D9E3A] آتفه[/c] الآسبآب [a=#7D9E3A]تبكيهآ[/a][/c]


توبيك :
[c=14].[c=5]لاتوسينـ[/c][c=16]ﮯ[/c].بـ [a=5][c=0]{[/c][/a] تصغير الألم [c=5]..!!...[/c].[/c]

بيرسونال :
[c=14]دامه بعينـﮯ وبـ[c=5] أحساسـﮯ[/c] كبير[c=5] ..{[/c][/c]



توبيك :
[c=57]●[/c][c=14]●[/c] [a=57][c=0]للفن و الإمـتـآع رقصـﮧ و موآل [/c][/a][c=14]●[/c][c=57]●[/c]

بيرسونال :
·$,#0000A0 ·$#FFFFFFأزرق ·$,#FFFFFF·$#0000A0و ·$,#C0C0C0·$#0000A0 أبيض ·$,#FFFFFF صفقوا واهتفوا لـﮧ (h5)


توبيك :
[c=#447ADF]دمي [[a=#3737FF][c=0] أزرق [/c][/a]] وعروقي ترتسم خطوطاً ..[[a=#3737FF][c=0] بيضاء[/c][/a] ..[/c]

بيرسونال :

[c=#4272E1][ [a=0][c=#3737FF]آزرق[/c][/a] ] وَ [[a=#3737FF][c=0] أبيض[/c][/a] ] صفقو وأهتفو له ..[/c]


 ... 

 ... 


 ... 



 ... 





مخرج ..][

ياقلب لاساقك زمانك على .. الهم ..
غاير روحك لاتبيح خفاها ..{
مصيرها مع الايام .. تلتم ..
والا تموت ويحسن الله عزاها ..}

----------


## أموله

لي عوده

واذا ماعليكم تعبه تثبتو الموضوع لاني بجيب كل التوبيكات والصور هنا

----------


## أموله

الاكواد:
_1_
[c=#800000]يا[/c][c=#AFAF61]ج[/c]  [c=#800000]ــرح .. [a=#A6A653]/[/a] .. من ويـ ن [a=#BABA74]ابتـدي[/a]  ..؟[/c]
_2_
[c=#6CB6FF]شـآآآيف [/c][c=#004080]البحر[/c] [c=#6CB6FF]// شو  [/c][c=#004080]كبيـر[/c] [c=#6CB6FF]..؟[/c]
[c=#004B97] كبر البحر[/c]  [c=#6CB6FF]بحبـ? [/c]
_3_
[c=#808080]والحزن [سيف ] .. على ارقاب  [c=0][a=14]الفرح[/a][/c] // جارد[/c]
_4_
[c=#FF80C0]هديہَ  [/c][c=#808080]للزمن \\ جيتي من اللـہَ عن [/c][c=#FF80C0]طريق  [/c][c=#808080]أهلـ?[/c]
_5_
[c=#804040]واللـہَ اني مشيتـ?  [/c][c=#FF8000]\\ [/c][c=#804040]لين حد [/c][c=#FF8040]الثمل  [/c]
_6_
[c=#757500] في حلــقي [/c][c=#C0C0C0]الليـلـہَ [/c][c=#757500]..  \\ [/c][c=#C0C0C0]جفاف[/c]
_7_
[c=#930093]ابسقي  [/c][c=#C0C0C0][a=#8A008A]عطش[/a] [/c][c=#930093]قلبي [/c][c=#C0C0C0]\\  [/c][c=#930093]اليابس [/c]
_8_
[c=#346767] ارفض يكون  [/c][c=#C0C0C0]الانتظار [/c][c=#346767]... بكرا[/c]
_9_
[c=#0000A0]  والـلـہَ [/c][c=#C0C0C0]الجفا [/c][c=#0000A0].. \\ .. [/c][c=#C0C0C0]برد  [/c]

باي

----------


## أموله

مابكمل اذا مارديتو &_&

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يعطيك ربي العافيه امووله

فهرس حلوو

لكن زودي الصور هع

تحياتي

----------


## أموله

ولا يهمك ~

----------


## أموله

**

----------


## أموله



----------


## أموله

77









/
\
/

----------


## أموله



----------


## أموله



----------


## sweetsoul

ماشاء الله شغل مرتب ومتعوب عليه 
يعطيش العافية اموله على الفهرس
بس خسارة ما ادري ليش ماطلعت عندي كل الصورة 
باانتظار المزيد 
وتستحقي التقييم على المجهود
تحياتي 
sweet soul

----------


## أموله

مرور رائع منك  ..،

الحين اكمل ...،

----------


## أموله

*الحياة كـ لوحة تنتظر الألوان لتغدو اكثر جمالا..*
*هناك الفرح ..*
*و الإبتسامه ..و النجاح ..* 
*و في زوايا أخرى يكون الألم و الحزن و الإنهزام.. هكذا الدنيا ..,*
*تبدو ملونة يوما و مظلمة يوما آخر ..,*













 


كود:
·$#99E952آن ·$14قـلـت ·$15 ·$,6مـ آحـبه ·$,0 ·#·$#99E952زع ـل·# ·$14مـني ·$6ورآح ·$#99E952 ·#} ..!~
كود:
$14وآن ·$#99E952قـلـت ·$15 ·$,6آحبـه ·$,0 ·$14قـآل وشـ ·#·$#99E952مـ ع ـنىآ ·#·$6آنـا ·# ·$#99E952{


 


كود:
[c=#E4A3A9] .. [/c][c=#E36F9A] {[/c][c=#B99AAE] يذبحنيـ? [/c][c=#69A6AB].. [/c][c=#A6AC33] لبيهــ?[/c]
كود:
ويذبحنيـ? هـ [a=#D94685][c=0] الصوت[/c][/a=#EFADC1] [c=#AEAE00] }[/c] 



 


كود:
·#·$(198,000,000)·'القساوه·' / ·#·$14باينه بعيونه كل ما أشكي تزيد ·#·$(198,000,000)·'طعونه·' 




 


كود:
[c=#EFA0A5]{ ..[/c] [c=#916F4D]الـ [c=#EFA0A5]ع[/c] ـام معـxxx[c=#EFA0A5]ج[/c] ـب جابك الـxxx[c=#EFA0A5]ح[/c] ـب صوبي[/c]
كود:
[c=#916F4D]و اليوم صارت كل صفاتي عذاريبxxx[c=#EFA0A5]! .. }[/c][/c] 




 


كود:
·$25·#..·# ·$46/ ·$25 سلمتلكّ ·$1كلّي ·$35·#..·#·$25 وش لي معكّ ·$46" ·$35قلي·$46" ·#·$1!
كود:
·$0. ·#·$35 افرآح ·@ و·@ وصّال وهنا·@ و·@ الا شقى ..·$25 {·$46 خلّي·$25 } 



 


كود:
·# .. نخلق·$10 حبايب ·$1·@ و·@ نتفارق ·$10حبايب ·$1.. /
كود:
·#·$10 / ..·# ·$1 وننسى بعضنا باللقا مثل ,·#·$43الأغراب 




 


كود:
#- ? ·$1أحٍسن لي أگتم وأجٍحد ·$51« ·$8,14ـٍآلًشًٍوًقـًٍ·$·$51 » ·$1وآغيب
كود:
·$,0 ·$,1 ·$,0 ·# ·$1مآنيب بنآقص يـ ·$51« ·$8,14ـٍخًٍفـوًٍقًيٍـ·$·$51 » ·$1فضآيح - 




 


كود:
·#·$25 ·$(174,139,057) مافقدت?ّ ·$25 .. لا و لا مشتاقل?ّ ·$(174,139,057).. !
كود:
·#-·# ·$57تدري ليش ·#·$(174,139,057){ ..·#·$57 لأنك كل لحظه ·@·$25معـاي·@·$(174,139,057)·# .. 




 


كود:
·$1جـامـل ·$,#FF80C0|| ·$0حضـوري·$1 ||·$ ·$1وابتسـم كـل ·$,#FF80C0·$1|| ·$0مـا جيت ·$1 ||·$..!
كود:
·$1وإن رحـت لـو ·$,#FF80C0|| ·$0تـدعـي·$1 ||·$ ·$1عـلي بالمـوت ·$,#FF80C0·$1|| ·$0كيـفك ·$1 ||·$..! 




 


كود:
·$#08AE9B ..+·$36أخاف·$#08AE9B+.. ·$#87847D إن حكاية حبنا حكاية ..·$,#08AE9B ·$,36 ·$,0 حب مغشوشة ·$,36 ·$,#08AE9B ·$,0..·$0 




 


كود:
·$#926A59 دايم إذا شفته أنا ألقاه ·$#8BC75A مًحٍّلّوٍ ·$#926A59سبحان من صور ·$#8BC75A حٍّلآهٍَ ·$#926A59 ودلاله }·$#8BC75A- - -·$#926A59+ ·$0 




 


كود:
·$16 ·$,15 ·$,#203E74 ·$,#9A9390 مالوم ·$57.. ·$16قلبي ·$57.. ·$16لحظه لو [ ·$#203E74[ تمناك ] ·$16] ·$,#203E74 ·$,15 ·$,0·$0 




 


كود:
بسـ .. يا ·$45أجمل صدفه·$14 في عمري .. . .. ·$(026,158,230)تعااال ·$14..!! 




 


كود:
·#·$14يـآ ·$19/·$63·$14 أستآذه·$63 لاتتعبين وتشرحين سؤالك·$19 ..·$14·@ لا ·@ ·$0,19 { الدرس ج ـآيزلي ولا الشرح مفهوم ..
كود:
·# ·$14آآهـ لو ·$0[a=63] [ الـزين ][/a]·$14 يشرح بدآآلك·$19,, ·$14·@ والله·@ ·$14 ماتلقيـن [a=19]؛بغ ـيآبي؛[/a] ولآ يـوم..! 




 


كود:
- ·#·$1[·# ·$#FC0379ومن ·$#37D7D7 ·#الشباك·# لأرميلك ·$#FC0379حـ ·$#00EA00ـا·$#FC0379لـ ·$#00EA00ـي ·#·$1]·# 



 


كود:
·# ·$#1CBCCEمن شفت ·$6(·$#FB75D2 زوله ·$6 )·$#1CBCCE مرني ع الكورنيش ·$6 ( ·$#FB75D2وانا احس الروح ·$6) ·$#1CBCCEمهي ليّ 




 


كود:
[c=#408080]يـالبـى[/c] [c=#808000][c=38]×[/c][/c][c=21]?[/c]× [c=1]الرـرـريآآآز [/c][c=14]×[/c]?[c=3]×[/c] [c=14]واهـلهـاآآآ[/c] 















*يـتبـــ ع ..*

----------


## أموله

لي عوده لاحقا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمي اموووله ع المجهود الحلوووو*
*بانتظاااار المزيد*
*ياريت صور اكثر*
*الله يعطيج العافيه*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## hope

*يعطيك العآفيييهـ حبيبتي امولهـ* 


*بآنتظار المزيد* 
*لاعدم* 

*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## كبرياء

مرآحب ..~
لأن فكره الموضوع مكرره ..!
سيتم الدمج ..~
ونرجوو عدمـ وضع فهآرس خآصه ..~
شآكره لك مجهودك ....!
كبريآء ...~

----------


## أموله

*_* .... انشالله .. 

وآسفهـ ع التكريكر .. ~

----------


## كبرياء

عدنـــــــــــآ ,,,~

توبيكـآإآت من كلمـآإآت آلشـآإآعـرهـ آلمتآلقهْ { شتآإآت }

آلنمـآذج :













[c=1]ويُـ?ـدثونني [c=46]..[/c][[c=0][a=46]عنكَ[/a][/c]][c=46]..[/c]/ [c=46]فـ[/c] أبكِي [c=46].![/c][/c]



[c=0][a=46]لَا أ?ـد أ?ـبَّكَ .. { مِثلي ![/a=1][/c]



~



[c=#408080]مَا أ?ـببتكَ .. أَنَا كُنتُ ][ [c=0][a=#408080]أتنفسكَ[/a=#AB9D52][/c] ][ ..[/c=#AB9D52]



[c=#AB9D52]وما زفرتُكَ قَط أنا كُنتُ ..{ أشهقُكَ فقَط[c=#AB9D52] .![/c][/c=#408080]



~



[c=#462300]كلّما ?ـدَّثْتَنِي[/c] [c=#AB9D52]../ نزفتْ أذُني .![/c=#462300]



[c=#AB9D52]يا أنتْ [c=#462300].. مَـ? علّم صوتكَ كيْف[/c=#AB9D52][c=#462300] {[/c] [c=0][a=#462300]يجْر?ـُني[/a=#AB9D52][/c] [c=#462300]..!؟[/c][/c]



~



[c=46]?[/c] [c=14]كُنْتَ حَبِيبِي[/c] [c=46]?[/c]



[c=14]مَا شَعرتُ بـ ../ أُنثَاي [c=0][a=46]إلّا معكَ[/a=14][/c] .![/c=46]



~



[c=#CE0067]|[/c][c=1]|[/c] [c=#CE0067]لِمَ ضَممْتنِي إليْكَ ../ ذات بَردْ }..[/c=1]



[c=1] مَا دَام النّابِض ..{ بَينأضْلعكَ « [c=0][a=1]?ـَجرْ[/a=#CE0067][/c] » .![/c=#CE0067]



~



[c=61]وَ?ـِيدَة ..{ [/c=45][c=61]أدُسّ غُرْبتِي تَـ?ـْتَ « [/c][c=0][a=61]رِدَاء الصّمْت[/a=45][/c][c=61] »[/c][c=45].![/c]



[c=45]مُتجمِّدَة ..} ومَا سَألتُكَالدّفِءمُطْلقًا .!][/c=61]



~



[c=18]أنْتَالغَصّة الو?ـِيدَة ../ الّتِي سَكنَتْ ][ [/c=65][c=0][a=65]?ـُلْقُوم عُمْري[/a][/c] [c=65]][ طَويلًا .![/c=18]



[c=65]الغَصّة الّتِي ..{ مَامُتُّبَعْدهَا ../[/c=18] [c=18]ومَاعِشْتُأيضًا .!~[/c=65]



~



·$#709BA0 تَجدُ نَفْسَكَ }..·$#BFAC73مَعِي ~



·$#709BA0 ~·$·$#BFAC73 أنَامَعكَأجِدُ كُل الأشْيَاء ..{·$·$#557D82·$#709BA0 ·$#557D82[a=#C4B37D]كُـ?ـْت[/a=#9DBCBF]·$·$#D1C59C·$·$#BFAC73·$·$#557D82·$#709B A0·$#D1C59C·$#709BA0 .!



~



[c=#363636]][·$#DA5C82أصْدَق مَا قُلتـَہ ·$أنْتَ لي [/c]·$#DA5C82..~·$



[c=#363636]هُو أنّكَ [c=#FF75A9]..{[/c] « [c=#2E2E2E][a=#E48BA6] لّا تَسْتـ?ـِقّني [/a=#C0C0C0][/c] »[/c]·$#DA5C82 .!][·$



~




[c=14]|[/c][c=2]|[/c][c=14] تَرْ?ـَل أنْتَ فـَ../ تُمَزّقُنِي كُل الأشْيَاء » [a=2][c=0]بَعْدكَ[/c][/a=14] « ..[/c=2]



[c=2][ ?ـِينَ تُذكّرنِي بكَ .!~[/c=14]



~



[c=1]بينَمَا كُنْتُأُشْعِلُ ~ قِنْديلَ الـ?ـَاجَة لَكَ }.. وَ أَبْكِي،[/c=27]



[c=27]كُنْتَ تُطْفِئُ ~ فَتِيلَ ?ـَنِينكَ لِيَ ..{ [c=0][a=1]وَتَضْـ?ـَكْ[/a=18][/c] .![/c=1]



~



[c=67]قَبْلَ أَ?ْتَرْ?ـَلْ ../ [c=0][a=67]أجبْنِي[/a][/c][/c=23][c=67]..،[/c]



[c=23][a=23] [/a=67] مَاذا سَـ أقُولُ لِيَ /..إ?ْسَألْتُ عَنْكَ؟![/c=67]



~



[a=5] [/a=14][c=5] [c=0][a=5]مَتَى أنْسَاك[/a][/c][/c] [c=14]؟![/c]



[c=14]الْعُمْرُ يَمْضِي بِي ..[/c=5][c=5]{وَنِسْيَانُكَلَمْ يأتِ بَعْد [/c=14][c=5].!~[/c]



~



[c=67]|| [/c=22][c=22][c=0][a=67]تَمنّيْتُكَ[/a][/c] مِـ?ْ../ أعْلَى رأسْ الِا?ـْتِيَاج ،،[/c=67]



[c=67]إلَى /..أخْمَص قَدَمْ الصِّدْق [c=67].![/c][/c=22]



~



[a=#000000] [/a=#800040][c=1] كلّمَا آوَيْتُ [c=#800040]../[/c] إلَى [c=#800040]][/c][ [c=0][a=#800040]نَفْسِي[/a][/c] ][c=#800040][[/c] مَسَاءً [c=#800040]؛[/c][/c]



[a=#800040][c=0]وَسَألْتُهَا عَـ?ْ " الْوَ?ـْدَة " .. بَكَتْ .![/c][/a=1]



~



[c=63]?|[/c] [c=0][a=63]تَسْألُنِي[/a][/c][c=45] ~» إ?ْ كُنْتُ عَلَى مَا يُرَامْ .![/c=63]



[c=45]يَطْـ?ـَنُنِي الَألمْ وأنا[/c=63] [c=63]أجِيبُكَ../ إنّي بِخَيْر }..[/c=45]



~



[c=#8CA6A5]إ?ـْتفَظ بِمَشَاعِركَ ..[[c=#E6425A] لَكَ [/c].![/c]



[c=#8CA6A5]فـَ [c=#E6425A]..|[[/c]لسْتُ مَـ?ْتقْتَاتُ عَلى ~» [c=#E6425A]فُتاتِ ?ـُب[/c][/c] [c=#E6425A].![/c]



~



[c=55]يَبسَالإنْتِظَارْ ../ جُرِحَ ~» الإِشْتِيَاق .![/c=58]



[c=58]خَوَتْ الأ?ـْضَا?ْ،، بَردَتْاللَّهفَاتْ ..{[/c=55] [c=0][a=55]مَتَى سَتَأتِي[/a][/c] [c=55].!~[/c]



~



[c=46]?[/c] [c=1]أحِبكـَ[/c] [c=46]?[/c]



[c=1]تَلتَفّ الْغُيُومُ ?ـَوْلَ عُنُقِي ..|[ [c=0][a=46]وأتَسَاقَط مَطَرًا[/a=1][/c] .![/c=46] 

 

كبريآء ..~

----------


## كبرياء

مرآحب ..~
من تصميم جنوون ....

[1]


 

 
[2]


 

 
[3]




-1-
·$15ليَتَ ·$1.. ·$15آلعِمرٌ ·$1[ ·$46شِرَيطِ تسَجَيلِ ·$1]·$15 وَينِعآدَ ·$1..!!·$15
·$15وأعَيدِ ·$1{ .. ·$15أجَملُ ·$1مآمَضِىَ ·$15مِنَ ·$1" ·$46ذگَرياتيَ ·$1" ..·$1
-------------------------------------------------
-2-
لآ جيت أنآ بــ ·$0[a=18]/[/a] ·$18"·$45سآمحگ ·$18" .. ·$67تبگي [a=18]آلجرآح[/a=45] مآ ودهآ ·$18.. !!·$67

·$0.........·$61مشتآق ودي [a=18]أصآفحگ [/a=27]·$18.. " ·$61عيت يدي لا مدها·$18"·$18
-------------------------------------------------
-3-
·$1تغيب آلشمس ۉ ·$51" ·$0[a=51]آلنآس[/a]·$51" ·$1تنآم ·$51.. { ·$1ۉيغيب ·$51•[·$1آلقمر·$51]• ·$1ۉيزيد [a=51]آلظلآم [/a][a=1].[/a]

·$51..[ ·$61لگن تغيبُ [a=1]|[/a]·$0[a=51] إنتَ [/a]·$1[a=1]|[/a] ·$51..!! ·$1 هـذآ *حرآم* ·$51~
--------------------------------------------------
-4-
[c=16][[/c] [c=55][a=16]لآِهَوٍ غِرٍوٍرٍ .. ولآِهُوٍ تِوٍآضِـَعُ[/a][/c] [c=15]][/c]
[c=0]....[/c] [c=16][[/c][c=5][a=16]گلُ إلمُسِآلَهِ رٍفِضُتْ آحِسُب لِغُيَرٍ آلله حُسِآإبْ [/a][/c] [c=16]][/c]
---------------------------------------------------
-5-
·$50مَهْمَآ تِصّد ·$4،،·$50أعْشَقِگ ·$4،، ·$0[a=19]ۈ أهْواگ [/a]·$50،، ·$4ۈ أغْلِيْگ ·$50 ︽
·$4مَآ هَمِنِي·$50〣·$0[a=23] رَفْضِگ [/a]·$50 〣·$4 ۈ لا أبْغَى ·$50رْدُۈدِگ
----------------------------------------------------
-6-
·$18°·$67◊·$18 مـِآهْقيتً ·$67[ ·$0[a=61] آلليلـًﮧ[/a] ·$67] ·$18اللِيُ جآبتً ·$67الِفرقآ ·$18*طۈيلـًِـﮧ* ·$67..!!
لينُ·$18 صِآرَتُ ·$1.. ·$18ليَلةِ *آمِسُ* ·$1/·$18 بَعينيْ ·$0[a=1] آطِــــِــۈلً [/a] ·$18منُ·$1 شِهَرهِآ·$18 °◊
------------------------------------------------------
-7-
·$6[a=15]●[/a]·$15[a=6]●[/a] ·$15لو يعرفُ ·$6الشخِصُ ·$15منآ وشً معَ·$6 [·$0[a=15] آلغيبُ [/a]·$6] ·$15بيجيلـﮧ ·$6≈
 ·$15كآإنُ جنبنآ  ·$6[a=15]»[/a] ·$0 [a=6]آلمَشآگلً  [/a] ·$6[a=15]«[/a] ·$15مِنُ قبلً·$6 يوقعُ ·$15ضَررهآإ  ·$6  ..
------------------------------------------------------
-8-
·$15الله يَخليگ ·$7" ·$18خِففّ ·$7" ·$15ظِلمگ ·$7*شِويـًﮧ* ·$15 ..
·$15ترآنيُ ·$7●·$0 [a=18] *آنِسآنَـﮧ* [/a]·$7● ·$15عِنديْ ·$7آحَسِآسُ ·$15وآتآلمـُ ·$7 ..
------------------------------------------------------
-9-
·$10 ஃ·$15 ليتُ ·$10الِقلوبُ·$1 ¦··$0 [a=22] تَضِمدَ [/a]·$1  ¦ ·$15آلجَرحُ ·$1بُسِگآإتً ·$10 ..~
·$15ۈلآتعِآإفُ ·$10آلحِبُ ·$15ۈتقۈلً ·$1.. ·$0[a=22] گافيُ [/a] ·$1 ..
-----------------------------------------------------
-10-
·$15يليُ مليتَ ·$3 *آلرًوحَ* ·$32[·$15همُـ ·$3ۈ ·$15مآسِيُ·$32 ] ~

·$32*مآعـآإد* ·$15بعد اليوم ·$32~ ·$15ينفع ·$0[a=3] ۈصالڪَ [/a] ·$32..
----------------------------------------------------
-11-
·$19[a=15]•[/a]·$15[a=19]•[/a] ·$15غيَرگ ·$19~ ·$15آنِتً يـآ ·$0[a=19] בـبيبيَ [/a] ·$19، ·$15*مـِآهَويتً* ·$19~

·$15وآنِتُ ·$19*בـبگ* ·$15شمِسُ مآتِعرفُ ·$19..{·$0 [a=19][/a][a=19] غِرَوبُ [/a] ·$15..
-----------------------------------------------------
-12-
·$15لـيَتڪَ تِـقۈلُ·$21: ·$15*آإبـَعِـدُ* ·$21..·$15وأنآ أقِـۈلُ ·$21: ·$51 لـبُـيــًﮧ ·$21!!
·$15 *أهـونُ* عِليَ مـنُ ·$51صًِدة ·$21..// ·$15مُـآإلهآ ·$21آسِـبآبُ ·$51 ..
-------------------------------------------------------
-13-
·$15لآ ·$5"·$0 [a=5] تعِتذرَ [/a=15]·$5" ·$15مآإ ۶َ ـآدُ ·$5للِعذرُ ·$15دآعِيُ  ·$5..!·$15
·$15مآإ ڪَلُ ·$5[·$15* زلـَﮧ*·$5] ·$15ينفـ۶َ ·$5 آلعـذرُ ·$15فيهآإ ·$5~·$15
-------------------------------------------------------
-14-

·$15 •• ·$14آعِترفُ ·$55*بغلطِتيُ* ·$15، ·$14وآنيُ عِلىُ ·$0[a=15]آحِسآ[/a][a=5]إسُڪَ[/a] ·$14جَنيتُ  ·$15~

·$14وآنيُ يمِكنَ *بنظِرتڪَ* ·$15~ ·$5مآإعِدتُ·$14 لِڪَ آنِسآإنَ ··$5" ·$15وآفيُ ··$5"


كبريـآآء ..~!!

----------

